# Raw from Hartford CT 1/26/15 Officially Cancelled **All Discussion Here**



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Too bad the travel warning didn't happen Yesterday.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

RAW with an empty arena to make the fans like Reigns again


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Vince McMahon's head is going to explode. If he zones out because he can't control his sneezes what do you think is going to happen when mother nature strikes. God help all WWE employees.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Man, I need to hear those boo's tonight. It's the only thing getting me through the day.


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Vince will twist this around in his favour. That's what he always does. Somehow this bad weather will lead to a reduced crowd, which will explain why Reigns doesn't get cheered. Only the smarks would risk travelling to the show so of course they'll boo Roman!


----------



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Aww I wish they were in Boston tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

The Weather needs to make Roman look strong.

We'll probably get a 2 hour tribute to his greatness.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Even mother nature hates Reigns.......


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

"AND NOW LET'S TAKE ANOTHER LOOK AT ROMAN REIGNS' AMAZING VICTORY LAST NIGHT AT THE RUMBLE!" :cole


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Actually, I look at this the other way. If it's boos you want, they may not come. With a week for all this to die down and no live show, and then going back to more friendly areas for WWE, you may not get a repeat of the leadup to WM you had in 2014.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

No Raw tonight would actually be a blessing for the WWE IMO


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



> So, this leaves the question: what, if anything, airs at 8 PM tonight?


Hopefully, some convincing CGI of Bryan winning the Rumble, which WWE will stick with as what really happened going forward.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



A-C-P said:


> No Raw tonight would actually be a blessing for the WWE IMO


Yup, pretty much this.

I expect this guy to return next week to a massive babyface pop


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

or with no live show, no means of mitigation by the WWE, it insead festers, people still continue to cancel the network in droves and it spirals out of control. besides it cost them too much money to cancel. it's why even when owen died they had to continue, or why american sniper had to use a fake baby because the real one got sick.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Instead of RAW , they will broadcast The Chaperone.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Roman Reigns is like :WOO


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> RAW with an empty arena to make the fans like Reigns again


Blizzards make ROMAN REIGNS LOOK STRONG

:vince3


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

I don't think we'd be missing out on much tbh...


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> RAW with an empty arena to make the fans like Reigns again


Nah, they'll have hologram fans cheer for him and make him look REALLY strong. :vince3


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



> During an additional press conference with local media, Connecticut Connecticut Governor Dan Malloy was asked about the status of tonight's Raw taping.
> 
> Malloy acknowledged that as of now, that even was apparently still taking place, but commented, "As important to the world economy as wrestling is, public safety tops it."
> 
> The XL Center in Hartford, where Raw is scheduled to broadcast, does not appear to anyone currently answering phones regarding the status of the broadcast. Their last social media posts from last night state that the event is still scheduled.


*Source:* http://www.pwinsider.com/article/91116/ct-governor-comments-on-tonights-raw-taping.html?p=1


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Roman made it Rain up in that bitch


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

I'm actually not going to be watching tonight. I'll just read the recap later.

That said, hopefully everyone stays safe. Bad weather and the kind of slave driving Vince and his company does is not a good mix.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Public safety tops wrestling? As fucking if, guv'ner.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Apparently God was also upset with the Rumble last night and is not only cancelling his Network Sub, but is cancelling Raw to :maury


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



> An official announcement should be forthcoming, but we are hearing from sources close to the TD Garden in Boston that tomorrow's WWE Smackdown taping will not happen.
> 
> WWE is working on how they will handle Smackdown right now. It's possible they will (weather permitting) attempt to run this Thursday in the venue and broadcast live. Nothing is set in stone beyond that they will not be taping tomorrow evening.


*Source:* http://www.pwinsider.com/article/91...tomorrows-smackdown-taping-in-boston.html?p=1

If this means we get SmackDown live this week, then I'm all for it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Reigns buried by an avalanche of boos last night,and by a literal avalanche tonight.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



> As important to the world economy as wrestling is, public safety tops it


:Jordan


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> RAW with an empty arena to make the fans like Reigns again


They can splice in footage of Daniel Bryan return chants like they did with Vince's WWE Network announcement on Smackdown :shrug

Here's hoping it happens or they pull something else off. They could always just air the Rumble for us on network TV in it's place...I wouldn't complain anyway.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Even the weather is giving a cold reception to the Royal Rumble aftermath.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> RAW with an empty arena to make the fans like Reigns again


It is THUNDEROUS here in the XL center!!!... facing this one guy sat there eating a hot dog :lol

I say that in jest but you know WWE are not above piping in as many cheers as possible to get what they want


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

_*I'll watch the episode tonight to hear the boos for Vince McMahon's show.*_


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Uh oh, y'know what this means....


ROMAN REIGNS TRIBUTE SHOW!!!!!


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

*WWE in Trouble?*

Just read some news about Raw possibly being cancelled because of a Northeast U.S. Snowstorm. 
So after the Royal Rumble disaster... What would it mean for WWE if tonight's Raw would get cancelled? 0.0


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE in Trouble?*

Vince and Michael Cole are going to be gutted about this when something catches up with them for 'Longest running weekly episodic television show'.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

People will still show up 

Believe that


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE in Trouble?*



DerangedDutchmanTJ said:


> Just read some news about Raw possibly being cancelled because of a Northeast U.S. Snowstorm.
> So after the Royal Rumble disaster... What would it mean for WWE if tonight's Raw would get cancelled? 0.0


You have a source for this?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

The answer clearly is an emergency NXT show.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Even RAW jobs out to Roman. Is there anyone, anything he can't beat?


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Maybe they will just replay the Rumble in 8-11 timeslot tonight?


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE in Trouble?*



mansofa said:


> You have a source for this?



The Harford mayor said it on CNN, then I checked Bleacher Report and they say the same and quote the mayor's quote.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Vince will try to find a way to capitalize

Reigns to debut new gear tonight:










:vince$


----------



## Mike Smalling (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: WWE in Trouble?*

It's taking place regardless, it was confirmed in the other thread.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

*Eeeeeeeeeeh, I'll wait and see. We've had 'travel bans' in Buffalo all the time and it actually ended up being blown out of proportion or businesses still operated as usual. 

If so, that sucks. I wanna see if Swagger is gonna be on RAW or at least Superstars.*


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Send Roman out there with a shovel and he'll take out the blizzard.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Empty arena eh? This'll be a preview of what it'll be like a few weeks into Reigns' world title reign.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

*Re: WWE in Trouble?*



Mr. Jay-LK said:


> It's taking place regardless, it was confirmed in the other thread.



Thank hell. I really wanna see the aftermath of the Rumble...


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: WWE in Trouble?*

imagine if the crowd is a hostile crowd and they and the wwe are stuck at the arena LOL


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Tonight's Raw has been CANCELLED*



> Tonight's Raw taping in Hartford, CT will not take place.
> 
> Joseph Lopes, who works across the street from the XL Center in Hartford, sent word that WWE's crew are currently packing up the production trucks and that he was told the taping is canceled.
> 
> We are told there will be a WWE Raw broadcast tonight, but of what nature, we are not sure. A decision on Smackdown is forthcoming. WWE will be issuing an official announcement on all of this any minute.


*Source:* http://www.pwinsider.com/article/91120/tonights-raw-taping-is-canceled.html?p=1

Bring on that Roman Reigns tribute show! :vince$


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Tonight's WWE RAW taping from Hartford, Connecticut will not be taking place.

WWE crews are currently at the XL Center in Hartford packing up their production trucks. A reader who works across the street was told that the taping is canceled.

PWInsider reports that there will be a RAW broadcast tonight but we're not sure what it will consist of.

Stay tuned for updates. 



http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0126/588902/tonight-wwe-raw-not-taking-place/


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE in Trouble?*

it's taking place, it will be funny with no fans there.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Tonight's Raw has been CANCELLED*

Sure man.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: WWE in Trouble?*

I hope the show goes ahead. I want to see how Trips sneers on the Bryan fans. Or even suck up to them. I don't know which way it's going to go, I can't wait


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

What the fuck that pisses me off I really was excited for raw to see the backlash of what happen and anyone that celebrates this are fucking idiots 

If anything this helps Vince and company because it lets the heat die down 

Bullshit


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Tonight's Raw has been CANCELLED*



Karma101 said:


> Sure man.


http://www.pwinsider.com/article/91120/tonights-raw-taping-is-canceled.html?p=1

Forgot to post it originally. Just updated the OP.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Tonight's Raw has been CANCELLED*

Knowing WWE we will get 3h Roman Reigns tribute show...


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*

Day late blizzard, day late.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: WWE in Trouble?*

It's pretty bad out there. I think all the talent should have been able to make it from Philly to Hartford pretty easily though. But fans getting to the arena is another story, there is going to be a shit ton of snow by showtime. I doubt they cancel, but there may well be refunds offered.

Edit: oops I missed that the mayor shut shit down. Crazy.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

*Damage control .. I mean 'Safety' has the highest priorities right now.*


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

This sucks - I was looking forward to that Roman Reigns reaction. This will work in favor of Reigns as will give fans time to cool off.


----------



## CellWaters (Sep 26, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

Since Brock Lesnar was scheduled to be at RAW tonight, is probably already there- but since the show is canceled… does this count as an appearance date for Lesnar? It better not lol.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

If the show gets canceled or most of the crowd can't make it - it would likely be a blessing for the WWE. It will give the heat time to cool. I reeeeeeally want to see heat though.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

Damn I am pissed off,Raws after Rumble are awesome most of the time 

But i wont believe it till WWE post about it


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

lol, cancelled. 

Reigns will be chuffed.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

*They say the event will take place as scheduled, and then go back on their word? what kind of shit are they running when they can't even solidify an answer.*


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

MAN, I was looking forward to this Raw more than anything WWE has done in recent memory.


----------



## own1997 (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*



LiquidPain said:


> Since Brock Lesnar was scheduled to be at RAW tonight, is probably already there- but since the show is canceled… does this count as an appearance date for Lesnar? It better not lol.


You best bet that Lesnar will get paid for that. Nobody will dare say otherwise to him.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *They say the event will take place as scheduled, and then go back on their word? what kind of shit are they running when they can't even solidify an answer.*


Seriously? Haha.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*



LiquidPain said:


> Since Brock Lesnar was scheduled to be at RAW tonight, is probably already there- but since the show is canceled… does this count as an appearance date for Lesnar? It better not lol.


How hilarious would it be if he agreed to it knowing there was a 50/50 chance it wasn't going to go ahead


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

Sigh


----------



## My client (May 6, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

The streak... is over.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

How conveniant for them gives everyone a week to cool down.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

So because someone saw them packing up its cancelled


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



A-C-P said:


> No Raw tonight would actually be a blessing for the WWE IMO


Not at this point. It went so badly last night(WWE stock lost over a point overnight), that WWE needs to get on damage control ASAP.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

It's a conspiracy to protect Roman, obviously. 

Mother Nature is obviously pissed.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

Aww fuck they might get away with it.


----------



## Punt (Nov 4, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> How hilarious would it be if he agreed to it knowing there was a 50/50 chance it wasn't going to go ahead


How would that be hilarious?


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

This source says RAW WILL take place. Has link to XL center arena website that says it as well. Conflicting sources but maybe this is outdated??

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/news/37767/UPDATED-WWE-Raw-WILL-Go-Ahead-Tonight-But-Is/


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*



> Malloy acknowledged that as of now, that even was apparently still taking place, but commented, "As important to the world economy as wrestling is, public safety tops it."


:lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

Something tells me WWE is kinda loving this right now because it will kill the backlash A LOT I mean there will still be backlash but not nearly as bad as there would be tonight


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*

Do 3 Hour Interview with Roman Reigns


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



Randumo24 said:


> Not at this point. It went so badly last night(WWE stock lost over a point overnight), that WWE needs to get on damage control ASAP.


I agree but with WWE's normal method of "damage control" Vince sends HHH out there to make fun of "smarks", I think they are better off not having a show as a method of "damage control"


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

There's no confirmation here, just dirtsheets. Wait for WWE to say something.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft (May 3, 2013)

Mother Nature wants to make Roman look strong.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Not going to believe this until I get an official WWE tweet/website post.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think wwe benefits if they cancel. Ticket refunds will be issued. Wasted money on transportation of crew. No Merch sales. Possible wasted Lesnar appearance.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

If they do cancel the show, it may benefit the WWE. They will have an entire week to playdown the reaction that Reigns got at the Rumble.

Edit: I wonder if they still have to pay Lesnar for the appearance despite the cancellation?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*



Believe That said:


> Something tells me WWE is kinda loving this right now because it will kill the backlash A LOT I mean there will still be backlash but not nearly as bad as there would be tonight


IMO all it means is that the backlash at Wrestlemania and the post-WM RAW will be absolutely vitriolic.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Its Monday damnit! They cant cancel RAW. Thats blasphemy. Its like canceling church on Sunday!


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

WWE is still tweeting about RAW tonight...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, that's what you get for having a RAW in Connecticut in late January.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*:Cry I WANTED TO SEE RAW GODDAMMIT THAT SUCKS ASS BALLS*


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Not confirmed yet. Raw without a crowd could do wonders for the current product though.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

LOL yah they are tweeting 2m ago to watch raw. Vince u crazy SOB LOL


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Just read on Rajah that Raw is indeed cancelled. This sucks. I was looking forward to seeing the backlash from the crowd.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

"As important to the world economy as wrestling is"

:ti

God being part of the Yes Movement and getting RAW cancelled. :banderas


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

'YOU WANNA CANCEL THE NETWORK?! WELL I'LL CANCEL RAW THEN GODDAMNIT!' :vince3


----------



## RyanZIGGLER (Aug 24, 2014)

WWE saying it's still on apparently.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

OMGeno said:


> WWE is still tweeting about RAW tonight...



Those tweets are probably set on timers. They could've typed those out last week and set them to go off today.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Hella disappointed, though. As much as I shit on WWE, I was looking forward to RAW and Smackdown to counteract starting classes again, but noooooooo. *


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Piledriven said:


> Just read on Rajah that Raw is indeed cancelled. This sucks. I was looking forward to seeing the backlash from the crowd.





RyanZIGGLER said:


> WWE saying it's still on apparently.


Make up ya minds people lol.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hope the show still goes on...


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Snow Fairy squashed the Tooth Fairy. :dancingpenguin


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*



Beaker3391 said:


> Do 3 Hour Interview with Roman Reigns
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The guy can't speak.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Well if it is cancelled they should probably announce it ASAP.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

A canceled Raw gives Vince more time to think about booking decisions. That's not a good thing...that's a bad thing...


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Even mother nature hates the WWE product.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Hella disappointed, though. As much as I shit on WWE, I was looking forward to RAW and Smackdown to counteract starting classes again, but noooooooo. *


It's not officially cancelled yet. Might still happen.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

RIP


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Dirtnose said:


> It's not officially cancelled yet. Might still happen.


*I just want Swagger's fine ass on my tv. :cry

Edit: On second thought he might not have even been on RAW.*


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Hope Raw happens. Really looking forward to seeing this absolute clusterfuck.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/%5Burl%5D559765361567211521%5B%2Furl%5D


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559762901758902273
Not sure if that's how you embed a tweet. Here's the link, anyway: https://twitter.com/mikemcmahondog/status/559762901758902273



> @MikeMcMahonDOG: Told that WWE & XL Center hasn't released Raw's cancellation yet because they're trying to figure out what to do about ticket holders.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh there's a storm coming. But that don't look like snow.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.xlcenter.com/events/detail/wwe-presents-monday-night-raw-2

"MONDAY NIGHT RAW WILL TAKE PLACE AS SCHEDULED."


----------



## mondo99kt (Oct 10, 2009)

this is just a cover for poor ticket sales due to reigns winning the rumble


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Cancelled, and this appears to be a reliable source: https://twitter.com/DMoranCourant/status/559766212209819648


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Book a 3-hour NXT live show instead. Call Full Sail Vince!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping has been CANCELLED*



Beaker3391 said:


> Do 3 Hour Interview with Roman Reigns
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Best of Roman Reigns special. 

And then a 2 hour 45 min. commercial for the network.


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

D.M.N. said:


> Cancelled, and this appears to be a reliable source: https://twitter.com/DMoranCourant/status/559766212209819648


Tbh, the only reliable source is WWE themselves.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Even though Vince is probably furious because he's an idiot if i was him i'd be delighted with this. 

Would give me more time to plan just what the fuck i am going to do to get out of this mess they put themselves in last night. 

Knowing WWE though they will adopt an attitude of '' that was just Bizaro-land last night' Reigns will be cheered on Raw :vince4


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Vince paying off those storm clouds $$$


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Book a 3-hour NXT live show instead. Call Full Sail Vince!


*No. Not unless we can ship down some main roster talent to fill out the card. *



Dirtnose said:


> Tbh, the only reliable source is WWE themselves.


*:hmm: Not unless they don't bother announcing it and just make it some bizarre, lazy recap show but still have it be labeled as 'RAW'.*


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *:hmm: Not unless they don't bother announcing it and just make it some bizarre, lazy recap show but still have it be labeled as 'RAW'.*


They kinda have to let the live crowd know what's happening.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> They kinda have to let the live crowd know what's happening.


*
Well, obviously but that doesn't mean they're going to announce it ASAP or we'll know exactly what they're doing in place of RAW.*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

> We waited in the blistering cold for you
> For four hours and you just said no


Classic Eminem record some of you should listen to it :lol :lol :lol


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

WWE actually made a smart decision here if RAW is truly cancelled.


----------



## DerangedDutchmanTJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Tonight, WWE Monday Night Raw live from Full Sail University in Orlando,Florida.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Good.
Now if they can cancel the series completely, I'm down with that too.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

If they do have to cancel the show, a spontaneous live NXT special would be pretty tight. Just let Sayn and others put on a show with any other talent that can make it down to Florida in time.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

They should cancel it for the safety of everyone. Plan another event in the future and tell people their tickets will rollover


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Nature's backlash at Reigns winning.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*They will treat everyone with a rebroadcast of the RR, with the boos filled with D'Bry cheers from last year.*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Why has this not been confirmed yet by WWE? Are they really trying to oush ahead with this when they are being told that it's not safe :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Guess I'm the only one in this thread who has 0 interest in the RAW spot being taken up by developmental talent for a random NXT thing. Sorry, I'm not in support of people being overexposed and to be on live TV when the main talent gets shafted as much as they do. Not fair and honestly I don't need or want to see it.

Also, after how the last NXT special one upped TLC...I highly doubt WWE would be okay with NXT 'replacing' main roster talent's tv spot. So, hopefully, it really will not happen.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Even God thinks this company is in the shitter and saves us three hours. :lol

Now all they have to do is cancel their entire programming and all will make sense. All for DA LOOK!



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Classic Eminem record some of you should listen to it :lol :lol :lol


I think everyone has heard that song before. :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn, I was looking forward to seeing how the crowd would react to Reigns.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

This is good for reigns, he's lucky that the show isn't happening tonight, now next week people would be a lot less hostile and most casuals have short attention span so they wouldn't give a shit.

congrats reigns, you may have just escaped a firefight :reigns


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

So does this mean they can't stick with the "longest running weekly episodic show" theme anymore?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Aid said:


> If they do have to cancel the show, a spontaneous live NXT special would be pretty tight. Just let Sayn and others put on a show with any other talent that can make it down to Florida in time.


Like Vince is going to expose the roster any more than he already's done.

It'll be a random special with Rumble updates and them trying like hell to make Roman look good.


----------



## JSmark (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll be pissed if it's cancelled, my entire day today depends on watching reigns get booed on RAW.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

Marrakesh said:


> Why has this not been confirmed yet by WWE? Are they really trying to oush ahead with this when they are being told that it's not safe :lol



I think it was essentially canceled the moment the travel ban was ordered.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

JSmark said:


> I'll be pissed if it's cancelled, my entire day today depends on watching reigns get booed on RAW.


Same here. It sounds selfish but I was looking forward to staying home and outta the snow and getting to watch RAW


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



Believe That said:


> What the fuck that pisses me off I really was excited for raw to see the backlash of what happen and anyone that celebrates this are fucking idiots
> 
> If anything this helps Vince and company because it lets the heat die down
> 
> Bullshit


It's good that this helps Vince and WWE.. That's exactly why this week off is a good thing. The heat will die down, that's what needs to happen.


----------



## Disgraceland. (Jun 5, 2014)

On the WWE website it says 

7:30 - WWE raw pre-show

8:00 - WWE rivalries


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Disgraceland. said:


> On the WWE website it says
> 
> 7:30 - WWE raw pre-show
> 
> 8:00 - WWE rivalries


That's for the network. RAW is never shown live on the network.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

> Due to the weather conditions and travel ban issued in the state of Connetcicut, the WWE will not be going ahead with a live edition of Raw tonight from the XL Center in Hartford.
> 
> The WWE has yet to announce it officially but The LAW has confirmed that talent has been told the taping is off and to stay where they are.
> 
> ...


http://fightnetwork.com/news/53489:raw-taping-cancelled-tonight/


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> It's good that this helps Vince and WWE.. That's exactly why this week off is a good thing. The heat will die down, that's what needs to happen.


Maybe, maybe not. It's not like people are going to forget their anger and if the crowds were going to boo Reigns tonight a week isn't going to help give Reigns something to not boo them about. Plus given WWE booking there will be another dozen reasons to hate.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Don't miss WWE Monday Night RAW Special: Empty Arena Matches Only!

Only on USA Network!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Piledriven said:


> So does this mean they can't stick with the "longest running weekly episodic show" theme anymore?


Has Raw ever been canceled? I can't think of one that was. I mean 9/11 didn't stop them, Owen's death, etc. They used to get preempted by the fucking Dog Show, but don't ever remember it not happening. Anyone?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Most of these little league dirtsheet sites are just cuckriding off other sites rumours, I don't think it add validity until WWE makes a statement or the venue website changes.*


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

Well I guess the WWE gets another week to do damage control before the fans reject reigns


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Even if we do have to wait another week, fans may have forgotten some of their anger but as soon as anything about last night is mentioned it will be remembered and the chorus of boos will erupt. I have faith.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

Fuck ! Vince thanking his lucky stars. If they thought last years post Rumble Raw was brutal...Im gonna miss the burial of WWE


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

*Breaking:* Reigns to meet 25 Make a Wish children before next Monday


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

Would be a good chance to do an Empty Arena match.


----------



## omni009 (Dec 11, 2014)

T-Viper said:


> Has Raw ever been canceled? I can't think of one that was. I mean 9/11 didn't stop them, Owen's death, etc. They used to get preempted by the fucking Dog Show, but don't ever remember it not happening. Anyone?


Benoit one was. They had Vince out there in an empty arena to talk about what happened, and then showed old matches. Otherwise, no I can't think of one.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*UPDATE!:*

WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstar Justin Gabriel as of Jan. 22, 2015: http://wwe.me/HXA3V




... well the last thing on their Facebook page 8 mins ago.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

It is understandable given the weather but MAN, that is just more bad news the WWE doesn't need.


----------



## Ajay West (Jan 26, 2015)

It's easy for everyone to say this is brilliant news for Vince but is it? Sure there was gonna be big boos for Reigns etc. but sure they've spent all night planning what they are going to do. 

No fans in attendance means they will have to refund tickets, no merch sales, lots of other fees for different things had planned etc, possible lost advertising funds, and no income. Also there is a last minute rush to get something on for Raw tonight, TV rating will be high for 15 minutes to see what the heck they do, and TV rating dwindles when the highlights packages start.

Also any plans they have for tonight, might not have same impact next week. This isn't a win for Vince.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Have it in Philly!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> Have it in Philly!


:mark:


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

Will Lesnar even agree to show up next week? LOOOL


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *UPDATE!:*
> 
> WWE has come to terms on the release of WWE Superstar Justin Gabriel as of Jan. 22, 2015: http://wwe.me/HXA3V
> 
> ...


WWE ain't canceling shit man :lol

The show will go on, if it's just 20 fans in there then so be it.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

OMGeno said:


> Will Lesnar even agree to show up next week? LOOOL


I think that's what tonight's RAW is contingent upon LOL


:vince "Uhh Brock, can I speak to you for a moment?"


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> WWE ain't canceling shit man :lol
> 
> The show will go on, if it's just 20 fans in there then so be it.


*I really hope they don't cancel, it feels like Christmas when WWE has a RAW worth watching.*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Understandable given the weather, it'll be even worse tomorrow. I wonder if that'll help cool off the heat on Roman.

Still I'd wait for an official statement.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

JERIPUNK said:


> Fuck ! Vince thanking his lucky stars. If they thought last years post Rumble Raw was brutal...Im gonna miss the burial of WWE


thanking his lucky stars for what, losing money? if the fans don't uproar this week, they'll just do it next week... or the week after.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

How bad is the snow there?


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

The xlcenter website says the show is still happening.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Brock said:


> How bad is the snow there?


Expecting 2 feet. It's mild now. The bad weather will really start at 8 p.m. It won't stop until Tuesday.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

According to a tweet less than a minute ago, Raw is still happening.


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Unless the WWE twitter operates off a timer it seems to indicate RAW is happening tonight, whether as per usual IDK.

https://twitter.com/WWE/status/559780428656422912


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

OMGeno said:


> *Breaking:* Reigns to meet 25 Make a Wish children before next Monday


More like WWE forces 25 dying children to meet Roman Reigns.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I really hope RAW happens, can't wait for the crowd to boo the fuck out of Reigns :mark:


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*WWE can't be this incompetent to see that their Twitter is broadcasting messages regarding RAW still running as scheduled & not have the decency to turn them off in light of a upcoming announcement .. lol who am I kidding.*


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> The xlcenter website says the show is still happening.


They posted that update on Sunday. If it has been canceled I'm surprised they haven't addressed it by now.


----------



## Schmoove (Nov 8, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> I really hope RAW happens, can't wait for the crowd to boo the fuck out of Reigns :mark:


Nobody will be in the crowd.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

Vince challenged Mother Nature to a Snowmageddon match, and when all was said and done it was Vinne Mac laid out counting the arena lights.


----------



## Mifune Jackson (Feb 22, 2013)

If public safety is that much of an issue (and it sounds like it is) and people stay home, and WWE goes on with the show, this is going to be a disaster for WWE. It's going to look like Reigns got booed big time, and then fans bailed on WWE. It's not going to help their Roman Reigns cause at all.


----------



## OrganicPoop (Feb 10, 2013)

BreakTheWallsDown2 said:


> Unless the WWE twitter operates off a timer it seems to indicate RAW is happening tonight, whether as per usual IDK.
> 
> https://twitter.com/WWE/status/559780428656422912




that's a bot wwe has on twitter through their official page. don't believe that until there's something official out. till now the show is happening.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Mifune Jackson said:


> If public safety is that much of an issue (and it sounds like it is) and people stay home, and WWE goes on with the show, this is going to be a disaster for WWE. It's going to look like Reigns got booed big time, and then fans bailed on WWE. It's not going to help their Roman Reigns cause at all.


Well, all they've got to do is address the situation on RAW and people will know that fans didn't bail on them.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

even mother nature hated the rumble result


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

If the snow is that bad, it's a public safety requirement really. Like when they cancel football (soccer) games here for the same reason.

What a time though, eh Vince.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

When it Reigns, it pours.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh dearie me. Wrestlinginc's server has been glitchy since last night but their article says it is not being taped from Hartford. Which means they could just be taping it somewhere else, even in Boston perhaps


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

Have Daniel Bryan Wrestle a Broom.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Has Raw or SD ever been cancelled due to bad weather?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Beaker3391 said:


> Have Daniel Bryan Wrestle a Broom.


*I heard Reigns is already in a match with Big Show tonight though.*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

It's been cancelled.NBC Connecticut announced it


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The update you've all been looking for :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559780428656422912
No fucks given outchea :lmao


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

They could edit together a new episode of RAW with random clips from old RAWs like when Milhouse quit the Radioactive Man movie :hmm:

Or maybe they brought extra equipment so they could keep it in Philly in case of emergency :millhouse


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> It's been cancelled.NBC Connecticut announced it


So is CT station WFSB

www.wfsb.com/story/27942512/wwe-cancels-monday-night-raw


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, I was so fucking keen to see the crowd shit all over Raw tonight!

Hope it doesn't die down, they deserve every bit of crap they cop after the Rumble.

Has this ever happened before? And I'm from Australia is the weather that bad?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> Wow, I was so fucking keen to see the crowd shit all over Raw tonight!
> 
> Hope it doesn't die down, they deserve every bit of crap they cop after the Rumble.
> 
> Has this ever happened before? And I'm from Australia is the weather that bad?


It's getting a bit rough. Not too bad now though


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Could be a blessing in disguise for Vince. Let the heat die down for a week and move on to more crowd friendly areas in the country.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BREAKING: #WWE will emanate live tonight at 8 p.m. ET from its studios in the Stamford world headquarters. Official word. #Raw 

From Scott Fishman 
A Miami Herald Journalist 
https://twitter.com/smFISHMAN


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

http://www.pwmania.com/backstage-ne...t-on-smackdown-possibly-airing-live-this-week. Best Of The Roman Reigns Edition and Daniel Bryan Wrestling a Broomstick in an Iron Man Match!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Cobalt said:


> Wow, I was so fucking keen to see the crowd shit all over Raw tonight!
> 
> Hope it doesn't die down, they deserve every bit of crap they cop after the Rumble.
> 
> Has this ever happened before? And I'm from Australia is the weather that bad?


Don't think this happened before. And yea it'll be that bad tonight into tomorrow. They're expecting 2-3ft of snow w/ tropical storm winds leading to snow drifts even bigger.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> BREAKING: #WWE will emanate live tonight at 8 p.m. ET from its studios in the Stamford world headquarters. Official word. #Raw
> 
> From Scott Fishman
> A Miami Herald Journalist
> https://twitter.com/smFISHMAN


I actually know someone going to Raw tonight. Haha :lmao I feel bad for them

This show will not be with boos though sadly


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> BREAKING: #WWE will emanate live tonight at 8 p.m. ET from its studios in the Stamford world headquarters. Official word. #Raw
> 
> From Scott Fishman
> A Miami Herald Journalist
> https://twitter.com/smFISHMAN


I can just imagine the cringing segments.

Do they even have a ring there?


----------



## Cfyre0815 (Jan 26, 2015)

From The Xl Centers website : "XL CENTER POSTPONES RAW UNTIL THURSDAY


STAMFORD, Conn., January 26, 2015 – Due to the impending blizzard in the Northeast and statewide travel bans, WWE has postponed tonight’s live event in Hartford and cancelled tomorrow night’s live event in Boston; however, WWE will emanate live tonight at 8 p.m. ET from its studios in the Stamford world headquarters."


Ticket Information



· Hartford, Conn., XL Center: Tickets for tonight’s show in Hartford will be honored for a SmackDown event this Thursday, January 29 that will air live on Syfy.

· Boston, MA, TD Garden: Fans with tickets to tomorrow’s event in Boston will have the option of either exchanging tickets for an upcoming WWE event on Saturday, June 27 or obtaining a refund at point of purchase.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

rakija said:


> I can just imagine the cringing segments.
> 
> Do they even have a ring there?


I have no fucking clue so get ready for Big Show in diapers listening the story of little Roman and the magic beans :garrett


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Ohhh shit fuck never gets like that down here so sounds pretty intense too me! 

And Vince wins this year guys this is a blessing in disguise for him this year! This senile time warped old man has gotten the better of us! fpalm


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

It made TMZ http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/26/monday-night-raw-postponed-snow-juno-wwe-blizzard/


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559789629554327553


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Apparently, even God is so pissed that Roman Reigns won the Royal Rumble that he caused this blizzard to cancel Raw tonight.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*It'll be a pre-recorded 1 minute video of Vince Mcmahon overlooking the snowy streets of Stamford from his watch tower;

"Blah blah, sorry for the inconvenience blah, here's a shitshow from the Network infested with ads"*


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

looks like its official roman reigns got raw cancelled 
hopefully he's repackaged as a heel when its back to business next week


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

best moments of royal rumble tonight it seems


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well doesn't look like these 2 will able to make Raw tonight, if it's on.

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 26m26 minutes ago
#WWEsnowDay 
stranded! checking out a local diner. They have avocado!
have a good feeling about this 

Zack Ryder ‏@ZackRyder 29m29 minutes ago
"Denny's! It's always open!" - Scott Calvin http://instagram.com/p/yU-jBNN9Vc/


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Nightrow said:


> Apparently, even God is pissed that Roman Reigns won the Royal Rumble that he caused this blizzard to cancel Raw tonight.


You must mean Mother Nature. Roman Da Look Reigns does nothing for her


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This is fucking wild, rumours abound that it's going to be a best of show. Mind you I could watch Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose wreck the joint for three hours. Why not run Nxt? 

Omg just imagined a segment where everyone is just sitting around like its a waiting room and rollins cashes in on Lesnar lol. Actually the funny ideas of how Rollins could cash in keep me smiling.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*LMFAO what are they even gonna do at the headquarters? :lmao*


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

So Monday or Thursday, it will still be Raw, right?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Perfect timing for the storm given the bullshit at the Rumble

Makes it even more memorable as a fuck up


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *LMFAO what are they even gonna do at the headquarters? :lmao*


Given Roman's last few promos,

"HEY, YOU GOTTA PROBLEM WITH ME WINNING THE RUMBLE? WELL ONE TWO THREE FOUR, I DE-DECLARE A THUMB WAR!"


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

WWE &#8207 @WWE 55s55 seconds ago
Due to the blizzard, @WWE has postponed tonight & tomorrow's live events. #Raw will still air live tonight at 8/7c. http://wwe.me/HYoMh


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*They have 3 hours to fill up, and a usual RAW is 90% filler; so I expect the same except have a USO match on repeat x8, it's not like anyone will be watching past the first 10 minutes out of curiosity.*


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

OK the ring crew was in Hartford and now they left and went to Stamford. They can get a ring set up pretty easily there if they have the space.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Id fuck Steph.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

The shitstorm from yesterday's Rumble was so bad, it caused a real storm.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

TaylorFitz said:


> OK the ring crew was in Hartford and now they left and went to Stamford. They can get a ring set up pretty easily there if they have the space.


Is there space for a small crowd?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Wait for an official word, or more credible sources.


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*Re: More bad news about tonight's RAW taping - show in jeopardy?*



Dalexian said:


> The answer clearly is an emergency NXT show.


That actually isn't a bad idea at all.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Next week will feature a segment at the start of RAW. Vince wakes up and says he had a terrible dream that Reigns won the Rumble, got shat on and even The Rock couldn't get the crowd to like him, then RAW was cancelled due to a blizzard. He then goes on to say "Thank god Daniel Bryan won the Rumble and will face The Beast".


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

So what are we getting tonight? A WWE Show at Stamford?


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Snake Plissken said:


> So what are we getting tonight? A WWE Show at Standford?


Another Royal Rumble where Reigns starts #1 and wins again.


----------



## Zigglar (Jun 26, 2014)

well... this certainly sucks...

don't get me wrong, I wasn't gonna watch to see the terrible shit they had planned on raw

- HHH running his cock holster for 20 minutes and makes jokes about rumble
- Stephanie running her cake hole for 10 more and doesn't make jokes cause shes not funny
- rollins vs cena - lolcenawins
- some rosebud faggotry
- usos vs anyone - lolusoswin
- segment with reigns telling big show another story
- divas match lolpaigeisgod
- ascension faggotry
- rusev burial of bryan (<3lanas tight little ass<3)
- reigns/big show main even - I change the channel halfway through to something else


I was gonna watch to see everyone get shit on, that would be pretty much the only thing worth watching... vince is one lucky sumbitch... I hope when Im old and senile I can "Magoo" my way through life...


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

I think they should just do a Royal Rumble re-do. Set up a ring at HQ and have at it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

cavs25 said:


> Is there space for a small crowd?


As we saw from Brocks little visit the foyer is pretty big and tgey could just put a show on for all the employees ... Wait this is going to be like a fuckingindy show and I need to watch. Surely they aren't wrestling tonight? Surely to fuck it's a clip show lmfao


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They should just show a 3 hour vignette of Roman Reigns.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thursday Night RAW? On SyFy?
Wonder how they are gonna work that around the USA Network contracts =/


----------



## KurtOrton (Aug 29, 2014)

From WWE's Facebook Page:



> Due to the impending blizzard in the Northeast and statewide travel bans, WWE has postponed tonight’s live event in Hartford until Thursday and cancelled tomorrow night’s live event in Boston.
> WWE will emanate live tonight at 8/7c from its studios in the Stamford world headquarters.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Stone Cold 4life said:


> Next week will feature a segment at the start of RAW. Vince wakes up and says he had a terrible dream that Reigns won the Rumble, got shat on and even The Rock couldn't get the crowd to like him, then RAW was cancelled due to a blizzard. He then goes on to say "Thank god Daniel Bryan won the Rumble and will face The Beast".


Newhart... I love it. It's so crazy, it might just work.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Fuck Vince McMahon.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*RAW will literally be 3 hours of a film crew riding around in a car with Roman Reigns, as he hands out cans of food for the poor & attends childs hospitals.

Belee Det!*


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

it's official https://www.facebook.com/wwe/posts/10152697119516443 probably today's gonna be a best-of show.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

If these no-good 'fans' that got their panties in a twist last night can convince Vince to do an in-promptu NXT show by means of Twitter trends you'd have redeemed yourselves from last night embarrassing behaviour.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wait are they doing a live RAW at HQ?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Thursday Night RAW? On SyFy?
> Wonder how they are gonna work that around the USA Network contracts =/



Usa own syfy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

WWE has to put something on tonight on the USA Network or at least give the USA Network 3 hours of TV this week. They can't just call Smackdown on ScyFy Raw.

And did I read a post in this thread about getting tickets to Raw at the Headquarters? I'm not sure if I did or not but I think they are going to set up a ring there and have a show in front of however many people they can fit in there. 

It might be like an NXT or indy show which will be pretty fucking funny and something I want to see.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

WWE will be gutted . 

I was looking forward to the fuckerry


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blizzard my ass, they cancelled to save Reigns from the crowd. Yeah, yeah, I know, not really.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Blizzard my ass, they cancelled to save Reigns from the crowd. Yeah, yeah, I know, not really.


Not sure if serious...

Edit: You got me good with the white text


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Vince thanking his lucky stars this storm is happening.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

It looks like the Thursday show is still Smackdown, it's going to be Live though.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Royal Rumble number 2 at WWE Headquarters.
A camera following Seth Rollins searching for Lesnar to try and cash in.
Bray Wyatt telling stories 
Erick Rowan wondering around the Headquarters for no reason whatsoever.
Luke Harper staring contest with the viewer.
Dean Ambrose giving therapy sessions to WWE Staff members.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*WWE did what was best, to protect those from the storm;

'Those' being Reigns & the storm being made out of shit.

Though I am curious how they're gonna pull this off tonight if it's live in front of a crowd.*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559796243858464769


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Wait, so is canceled or not?


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

What a clusterfuck.


----------



## KurtOrton (Aug 29, 2014)

Just give us an NXT Show from the Performance Center. I'm sure they have cameras down there they can get ready.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Boy did they dodge a bullet with this storm! Now reigns will get a few more days for the heat on him to die down even tho idk if that will make a difference. People will still probably be mad.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KurtOrton said:


> Just give us an NXT Show from the Performance Center. I'm sure they have cameras down there they can get ready.


*NXT is not going to take up TV time from the main roster. It overexposes them and no way is Vince gonna be okay with them one upping the roster again.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope we get three hours of Reigns sitting in a chair winking :reigns2


.... or wanking. *


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

DarkStark said:


> *I hope we get three hours of Reigns sitting in a chair winking :reigns2
> 
> 
> .... or wanking. *


Wank or Wink make a poll right now!!!


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping rumored to be CANCELLED*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-01-26/xl-center-postpones-raw-until-thursday-27044658

I think this confirms it's on tonight live from stamford, but the tab thing at the top of my page says RAW postponed until thursday. I'm confused.

:chan


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I want an Indy Raw.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What luck for the WWE, and for Roman Reigns.

Now instead of heavy piping, they can have an audience full of WWE employees in a WWE studio. Cheering and booing for exactly who Vince wants them too.

They should think about adopting this method full-time.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Okada be like

kada


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*If the area is small, & it looks like a house show with a smaller crowd .. that might actually be a sight to see, might bring memories back from the good ol days without the flash n dazzle crap raiding my screen.*


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Hell of a shit roll for WWE. Shit RR, now cancelled RAW. It smellz like failing WWE Network lol.


----------



## KurtOrton (Aug 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *NXT is not going to take up TV time from the main roster. It overexposes them and no way is Vince gonna be okay with them one upping the roster again.*


It would be a one time thing given the situation and won't overexpose them at all. If anything, it will give the casual fan who doesn't really know about the likes of Finn Balor or Tyler Breeze a chance to see what they are about.

As for one upping, yeah it would happen and then maybe that would be the wakeup call for them to realize things need to change.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping rumored to be CANCELLED*



DIRTY DEEDS said:


> http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-01-26/xl-center-postpones-raw-until-thursday-27044658
> 
> I think this confirms it's on tonight live from stamford, but the tab thing at the top of my page says RAW postponed until thursday. I'm confused.
> 
> :chan


Tonight's RAW will be live, and hosted at WWE' studio in Stamford.

The XL Center in Hartford will not host a WWE event tonight, but rather host a taping event on Thursday (probably a live Smackdown!)

I just hope Boston hosts next RAW at the TD Garden.


----------



## OMGeno (Oct 7, 2013)

They're not going to set up a ring at HQ. No way. It'll be some sort of lame highlight show.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm wondering if this is just a recap show in place, is if they will edit out boo's from last nights Rumble Match


----------



## Pudie (Jul 5, 2014)

TaylorFitz said:


> WWE has to put something on tonight on the USA Network or at least give the USA Network 3 hours of TV this week. They can't just call Smackdown on ScyFy Raw.
> 
> And did I read a post in this thread about getting tickets to Raw at the Headquarters? I'm not sure if I did or not but I think they are going to set up a ring there and have a show in front of however many people they can fit in there.
> 
> It might be like an NXT or indy show which will be pretty fucking funny and something I want to see.


Sounds like Beyond Wrestling. 

I honestly wouldn't expect any live wrestling. I'm assuming it's going to be a 3 hour mix of a clip show and the panel segments.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Yeah the Thursday show is a live Smackdown(but likely will have all the stars, Cena and Lesnar were advertised for Hartford). Tonight is going to be RAW Lite, with some segments and probably replays of the Rumble. They could replay the whole Rumble on TV and pipe in cheers for Reigns lmao.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

So what will they have tonight

A 1 on 1 match in the lobby
A 1 on 1 match in Triple H office
A battle Royal in Vince office
A 6 man tag Team match in the canteen
A 1 on 1 match outside in the snow
A Tag team match on top of the roof


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KurtOrton said:


> It would be a one time thing given the situation and won't overexpose them at all. If anything, it will give the casual fan who doesn't really know about the likes of Finn Balor or Tyler Breeze a chance to see what they are about.
> 
> As for one upping, yeah it would happen and then maybe that would be the wakeup call for them to realize things need to change.


*
It's putting an entire developmental group on live television, so yes...it is overexposing every single one of them. When they debut, they'll debut, but shoving them into the spotlight will just detract from their actual debut.

And no, it won't be a wakeup call. It will just lead to WWE/Vince shitting on the main roster for the crap booking they're being handed. If you really think Vince/creative are going to 'open their eyes' to their mistakes, they won't. They need to lose loads of money before that happens, but in the mean time they'll blame their roster for their own dumbshit. *


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Tonight's Raw taping rumored to be CANCELLED*



Batz said:


> Tonight's RAW will be live, and hosted at WWE' studio in Stamford.
> 
> The XL Center in Hartford will not host a WWE event tonight, but rather host a taping event on Thursday (probably a live Smackdown!)
> 
> I just hope Boston hosts a RAW at the TD Garden.


Ah, thank you for clearing that up for me, that actually sounds pretty cool, RAW gets a unique setting and Smackdown might be live, kewl.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

OMGeno said:


> They're not going to set up a ring at HQ. No way. It'll be some sort of lame highlight show.


Surely to fuck right? but what if not? I have to watch for at least ten minutes to see what the score is going to be. But then us brits can get an early night lol.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE got a blessing in disguise with the cancellation of RAW in my opinion. If they were smart, they would use this time and apparently the 3 hour timeslot they still have on the USA Network to quell (as best they can) the backlash from last night's Royal Rumble. With no live event until Thursday, (possibly) I think the anger of the issue will signficantly die down but WWE needs to do whatever they can tonight to help that.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Vicky82 said:


> So what will they have tonight
> 
> A 1 on 1 match in the lobby
> A 1 on 1 match in Triple H office
> ...


Why not? i'd fucking watch that lol.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *WWE did what was best, to protect those from the storm;
> 
> 'Those' being Reigns & the storm being made out of shit.
> 
> Though I am curious how they're gonna pull this off tonight if it's live in front of a crowd.*


Knowing Cena, he'll be the only one at the arena, no-selling the storm. Even mother nature can't go over clean.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

good idea. its gonna be a real bad storm.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE, you're gonna have a hard time bouncing back from this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559753410162216960


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Vicky82 said:


> So what will they have tonight
> 
> A 1 on 1 match in the lobby
> A 1 on 1 match in Triple H office
> ...


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

My partner just pointed out that it would be really unusual if there was no wrestling tonight. Not from our perspective but from the perspective of McMahon being so fucking full of his own pride that he would have guys wrestling in the foyer if it meant that WWE had a live wrestling show called Raw on a monday night as they have done so without interruption for as long as they have.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> My partner just pointed out that it would be really unusual if there was no wrestling tonight. Not from our perspective but from the perspective of McMahon being so fucking full of his own pride that he would have guys wrestling in the foyer if it meant that WWE had a live wrestling show called Raw on a monday night as they have done so without interruption for as long as they have.


FUCKIN BOILER ROOM BRAWL BETWEEN THE BOOGEYMAN AND ROAD DOGG, BOOK IT


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Honestly this could turn out great if they decided to do something different and show us around HQ. I'd watch the shit out of that. Elevator match, No Holds BOARD(room) match, Brawl for All in the Gym or wait! I think I have it. We can watch Triple H watching NXT from his office. Sorted.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

The Austin Podcast is happening then?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

RAW will be live from North Korea, hosted by Kim Jong UmcMahon himself.


----------



## ImitationGame (Jan 17, 2015)

What a terrible week for this incompetent company.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Didn't the Governor declare a travel ban in Connecticut. If they wanted to run an Indy RAW (Which would be pretty freaking fantastic) they'd need to do it somewhere else.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Triple H waiting in his office with the Shovel. Brock Lesnar returns but smashes Vince's office instead of Hunter's this time. Erick Rowan vs mystery opponent in a Wine making contest, Rowan's Champion in that after all. Ambrose stealing WWE equipment and let's not forget the last hour, Roman Reigns vs Scott Steiner vs Psycho Sid in a Promo contest. 

Seriously though, is there actually going to be a show at Stamford?


----------



## KurtOrton (Aug 29, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *
> It's putting an entire developmental group on live television, so yes...it is overexposing every single one of them. When they debut, they'll debut, but shoving them into the spotlight will just detract from their actual debut.
> 
> And no, it won't be a wakeup call. It will just lead to WWE/Vince shitting on the main roster for the crap booking they're being handed. If you really think Vince/creative are going to 'open their eyes' to their mistakes, they won't. They need to lose loads of money before that happens, but in the mean time they'll blame their roster for their own dumbshit. *


I wasn't talking about the entire development being on the show. I'm talking the guys you normally see on NXT on a weekly basis. By no means do I want to see who aren't ready but having the likes of Neville, Zayn, Itami, Vaudevillians, Kalisto, Sasha, etc. wouldn't be a bad thing. Plus, it would be a good test to see how a casual RAW audience reacts to see if they can "make it on the big stage". 

I know it won't change anything but at this point, we as fans need to hope that there is SOMETHING that can happen within the company to change it and not them losing a shit ton of money.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Redzero said:


> The Austin Podcast is happening then?


That's next week.


----------



## mrcabrera (Oct 2, 2007)

i think Raw will broadcast a program that would have been taped earlier in the day, which will then be made to appear as "live"...i don't see anyone staying that the HQ with this blizzard going on...and there most likely won't be any wrestlers featured as they've all been instructed to stay in their hotel rooms in Hartford (unless a few of them made the drive to HQ and will stay in a nearby hotel or with the McMahons)


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

The ship is slowly sinking..... maybe.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> WWE, you're gonna have a hard time bouncing back from this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559753410162216960


Holly shit that's real!, the last thing WWE needs is a campaign catching fire like this!, I kind of don't want that to happen funnily enough, I don't know what to think.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Ever get that feeling when you sense the universe is trying to give you some sort of sign?

:vince7


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Cobalt said:


> The ship is slowly sinking..... maybe.


Because of the weather? They couldn't have prevented this no matter who won. Even still, it's a pretty funny (R)omen all things considered 8*D.


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

When I logged in and saw the thread title, I assumed someone had called in a bomb threat


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cobalt said:


> The ship is slowly sinking..... maybe.


At WWE Headquarters right now if you open the door slightly to Vince McMahon's office and listen closely


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Is this show live on Sky Sports?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Honestly, I think the elements have sparred us a terrible show and probably given WWE Creative a week to prepare for the negative reactions to Roman Reigns.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

If there's going to be a "live crowd", it will mostly consist of WWE employees, cheering for Reigns, and for once booing the heels.

What a sight to see guys!


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Brazzers' tweet is suable, so i wonder if Vince wants to take over a porn company and put divas in it ?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Making the news over there of course

http://connecticut.cbslocal.com/201...fter-wwe-botches-daniel-bryans-rumble-return/


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh well... So will there still be some matches done at the HQ or will it be just talk...

If just talk... They can be glad to have that blizzard... Some days of thinking about what to do


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Ewwww this might look like a TNA taping.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

What a SHITTY way to start the Road to Wrestlemania. As if last night wasnt bad enough now WWE has to cancel the LIVE event following the rumble. On top of all that they got other companies clowning them on twitter and making the #cancelWWEnetwork hashtag even more popular than it was before.... 

Its sad but its much deserved. Fuck you Vince Mcmahon. Enjoy the benifits of your decisions.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

thekingg said:


> Brazzers' tweet is suable, so i wonder if Vince wants to take over a porn company and put divas in it ?


*Best for Business?*


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

WWE you fucking clowns


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Best for Business?*


_*Breast*_ *for Business!*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Don't let anyone fool you! The Greater Power McMahon summoned up this blizzard to disrupt anyone's plans to rattle this episode of Raw!

It was me WWE Universe!! It was me all aloooong!!
:vince5


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

They might end up putting the ring in a small room and have screens with a crowd on them, piping in cheers for "Da Look".


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

But i thought people cancelled WWE Network...? Why does everyone care for this?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Lol at them thinking this is going to save them from the Reigns backlash. What a clowns.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

TheMechXYZ said:


> But i thought people cancelled WWE Network...? Why does everyone care for this?


There's a difference between paying extra for a product thats been declining as of late and watching it for free on network television, hulu, or other streams. 

Some people simply prioritize spending $9.99 on other means of entertainment.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Best for Business?*


they will screw porn biz in no time


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

If it's just WWE employees in the audience then I have no reason to watch this crap.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Serious possibility, they might just have a 1 hour show and have a panel of Wrestlers talking about the Rumble.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Confuzzled said:


> There's a difference between paying extra for a product thats been declining as of late and watching it for free on network television, hulu, or other streams.
> 
> Some people simply prioritize spending $9.99 on other means of entertainment.


WWE gets most of it's income from it's TV broadcasts deals.

So watching RAW tonight, or Smackdown! on Syfy, you are still heavily supporting the WWE.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

If Vince were smart enough he would have the next RAW in some place like Boise, Idaho.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Raw gets canceled. :Jordan

That's what you get for putting on a shitty Royal Rumble.


----------



## HollyWood92 (Nov 6, 2014)

So is RAW not taking place tonight?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

God is clearly not a Reigns fan


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Damn, I was REALLY looking forward to Reigns' reaction tonight. :lol


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm kind of confused. It's being postponed, so what time is it taking place instead? And is there any word on what the arena is going to be like (in terms of attending viewers, arena size, etc)?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't understand why they just don't go live out of the NXT arena instead...?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Arcade said:


> Raw gets canceled. :Jordan
> 
> That's what you get for putting on a shitty Royal Rumble.


This makes no sense it got cancelled due to weather conditions and peoples safety

Sigh


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

finalnight said:


> I don't understand why they just don't go live out of the NXT arena instead...?


How are they supposed to get to the Full Sail NXT arena by the time RAW starts tonight?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Are they going to do an episode of Raw from the WWE studio's? Or will it be a different type of show?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

RaheemRollins said:


> How are they supposed to get to the Full Sail NXT arena by the time RAW starts tonight?


Fly a skeleton crew of wrestlers. Not like they need to bring much equipment, etc with them since its permanently setup there. Do an NXT vs RAW challenge tournament.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I kind of hope they have a live show and make it light hearted and book a lot of stuff on the fly. I remember the volcano that erupted a while back and that led to a great Raw.



finalnight said:


> Fly a skeleton crew of wrestlers. Not like they need to bring much equipment, etc with them since its permanently setup there. Do an NXT vs RAW challenge tournament.


I think most of the airports in the area have either shut down or will shut down within the next couple of hours. 

Also good luck getting a ticket right now. There won't be a single seat available on any flights. If the last flight to Orlando is at 6pm there are literally hundreds of people with flights to Orlando that want a seat on that flight. You don't just walk into an airport the day of a blizzard and buy a ticket. People that already have tickets don't get on flights.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I kind of hope they have a live show and make it light hearted and book a lot of stuff on the fly. I remember the volcano that erupted a while back and that led to a great Raw.



finalnight said:


> Fly a skeleton crew of wrestlers. Not like they need to bring much equipment, etc with them since its permanently setup there. Do an NXT vs RAW challenge tournament.


I think most of the airports in the area have either shut down or will shut down within the next couple of hours. 

Also good luck getting a ticket right now. There won't be a single seat available on any flights. If the last flight to Orlando is at 6pm there are literally hundreds of people with flights to Orlando that want a seat on that flight. You don't just walk into an airport the day of a blizzard and buy a ticket. People that already have tickets don't get on flights.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HollyWood92 said:


> So is RAW not taking place tonight?


No, postponed until Thursday night.


----------



## GhostOfProtocol (Jun 21, 2014)

All that's happening is a rubbish raw recap/rumble recap thing, grumble


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Did the Royal Rumble turn into a cursed event?

Last year: Gigantic fan and media backlash followed by Punk quitting
This Year: Gigantic fan and media backlash followed by Raw bieng cancelled


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

HollyWood92 said:


> So is RAW not taking place tonight?


Yeah i don't understand this either... Their saying postponed which indicates their doing it another day this week (which doesn't even make sense with it being called MONDAY night raw) and smackdown is now live on thurs instead on being taped on tues but how are they saying there's still a show tonight when theyv'e postponed/cancelled it ? Just a rumble highlights replay with panelists or something ???


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The live event in Hartford CT is cancelled. Raw, the TV show, isn't cancelled. If you turn in USA at 8 PM something will be on.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

PUNKY said:


> Yeah i don't understand this either... Their saying postponed which indicates their doing it another day this week (which doesn't even make sense with it being called MONDAY night raw) and smackdown is now live on thurs instead on being taped on tues but how are they saying there's still a show tonight when theyv'e postponed/cancelled it ? *Just a rumble highlights replay with panelists or something ???*





WWE said:


> Due to the impending blizzard in the Northeast and statewide travel bans, WWE has postponed tonight’s live event in Hartford until Thursday and cancelled tomorrow night’s live event in Boston.
> 
> WWE will emanate live tonight at 8/7c from its studios in the Stamford world headquarters.


 I think so


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Instead of rising stars squashing local jobbers, they should have local jobbers squashing local jobbers


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

PUNKY said:


> Yeah i don't understand this either... Their saying postponed which indicates their doing it another day this week (which doesn't even make sense with it being called MONDAY night raw) and smackdown is now live on thurs instead on being taped on tues but how are they saying there's still a show tonight when theyv'e postponed/cancelled it ? Just a rumble highlights replay with panelists or something ???


From what I understand, either Raw will be airing live on Thursday or SmackDown will get treated as if it were Raw this week.


----------



## Confuzzled (Oct 29, 2014)

Batz said:


> WWE gets most of it's income from it's TV broadcasts deals.
> 
> So watching RAW tonight, or Smackdown! on Syfy, you are still heavily supporting the WWE.


That wasn't really my point. if I'm not handing them an extra $9.99 exclusively to watch their product then I don't really care if I'm already paying a cable company or streaming service to watch other products and theirs happens to be included.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

This couldn't have happened at a better time.

Now they ought to use this extra week to fill in the gaps and correct the abomination that was the Rumble. All of creative must be in the meeting room discussing in an amicable manner about what should be done. The crowd are revolting against the 'E and it's time for the meeting of the minds to come up with something fresh and invigorating.

...then Vince can enter the room ten minutes later, shout 'IT'S REIGNS OR NOTHING DAMMIT', fire everybody in the room and then walk off into the nearest sauna.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So what's going on? Sounds like anyone who bought tickets to the show tonight will get to go to some Smackdown event on Thursday but according to WWE.com there's going to be some live show going on tonight still.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

That's a lot of traveling for a day, I've never understood why they don't do raw near or in the same place as the PPV the night before. Well it totally saved reigns from getting some major heat.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh come on, I was really looking forward to some angry crowds tonight. I guess all we'll get instead are buttsucking plants cheering for looney tunes and DC comics ripoffs.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

It will be a filler show, Renee Young in a studio going over the best matches of 2014 or something like that. They could do something interesting with interviews/segments etc, but I really doubt they will be capable or even think about attempting to adapt.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So will all the "fans" in attendance by plants (WWE employees) tonight?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Vince dodged a bullet here. The fans will still be pissed on Thursday, but not nearly as much as they would be tonight since we'll all be tired and sore from clearing snow!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

x78 said:


> It will be a filler show, Renee Young in a studio going over the best matches of 2014 or something like that. They could do something interesting with interviews/segments etc, but I really doubt they will be capable or even think about attempting to adapt.


Would they refer to a clip show as "live" though?


...probably, yeah


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

THANOS said:


> So will all the "fans" in attendance by plants (WWE employees) tonight?


Most likely. When changing plans this late in the process and so close to the airing, it's too impractical to bring enough regular attendance level fans to fill a typical RAW arena. Expect a lot of questionable crowd reactions tonight.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Honey Bucket said:


> This couldn't have happened at a better time.
> 
> Now they ought to use this extra week to fill in the gaps and correct the abomination that was the Rumble. All of creative must be in the meeting room discussing in an amicable manner about what should be done. The crowd are revolting against the 'E and it's time for the meeting of the minds to come up with something fresh and invigorating.
> 
> ...then Vince can enter the room ten minutes later, shout 'IT'S REIGNS OR NOTHING DAMMIT', fire everybody in the room and then walk off into the nearest sauna.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> From what I understand, either Raw will be airing live on Thursday or SmackDown will get treated as if it were Raw this week.


It's just a live Smackdown taping. Lesnar flew home and there is every chance Cena doesn't work it as he so rarely does. 

I'd expect Bryan, Ziggler , Ambrose and Ryback to get booked strong to make up for the rumble and to send the crowd home happy. 

Probably a pre taped Reigns promo will air and they'll keep him off TV this week. 

I'd guess it's going to be more of a filler house show like taping so they can regroup for next week and sort out what they are going to do.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

kendoo said:


> That's a lot of traveling for a day, I've never understood why they don't do raw near or in the same place as the PPV the night before. Well it totally saved reigns from getting some major heat.


Knowing about the incoming snowstorm, they could have easily done that, but they can't have Raw in Philly because you know...gotta make Roman Reigns look strong! :reigns


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Confuzzled said:


> That wasn't really my point. if I'm not handing them an extra $9.99 exclusively to watch their product then I don't really care if I'm already paying a cable company or streaming service to watch other products and theirs happens to be included.


That's fair and good point. But for others who want to "stick it" to this company. Watching RAW/Smackdown! doesn't really help that.


----------



## "C-" Player (Sep 1, 2014)

It seems pretty obvious that mother nature is a Daniel Bryan fan.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

They're doing a 'best moves of Roman Reigns' special. Not sure what the next 2hrs 58mins will be.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

@WWE said:


> Even a blizzard can't stop @WWE. #Raw will air tonight on @USA_Network at 8/7c from #WWE's Headquarters.


Looks like they're not giving up on this.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Mister Abigail said:


> They're doing a 'best moves of Roman Reigns' special. Not sure what the next 2hrs 58mins will be.


Vintage Superman punch


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Marrakesh said:


> It's just a live Smackdown taping. Lesnar flew home and there is every chance Cena doesn't work it as he so rarely does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong it's going to be a packed show to cover for what's happened tonight. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> Looks like they're not giving up on this.


Omg lmfao this is going to be fucking hilarious man.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

How far is Hartford from Philly? Even in the snow you can still travel around, by car or by plane. Just how bad is it? I know there's a tiny bit of snow in New York but surely they have to put some kind of show on? (Then again I'm in the north of England I'm used to snow)

Really don't know what to expect tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

vince gets to follow-up one of his worst ppvs ever with hopefully some of raw's worst numbers ever. thank you god that blizzard was a good response. shows god cares, had this blizzard brewing for weeks, knowing what vince was gonna do last night. maybe vince'll just rebroadcast the last 3 hours of the rumble ppv, that should do it.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

OddSquad said:


> How far is Hartford from Philly? Even in the snow you can still travel around, by car or by plane. Just how bad is it? I know there's a tiny bit of snow in New York but surely they have to put some kind of show on? (Then again I'm in the north of England I'm used to snow)
> 
> Really don't know what to expect tonight.


Their is no travel restriction tonight. Which will affect fans etc I think. Can see why it's cancelled


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> Looks like they're not giving up on this.


They're gonna have all their employees cheer for DA LOOK! :reigns

:ti


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Bit like when Bart Simpson preyed for Snow Day on The Simpsons, Vince looked to have his wish too.

I do wonder what the crowd will be like Thursday then, or in whatever City they are in next week too tbh.


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

If last night is anything as to how well Vince McMahon has his finger on the pulse of the WWE "Universe", I'd expect tonight's RAW to be an encore presentation of the Chris Benoit tribute show.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

good excuse imo


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Believe That said:


> This makes no sense it got cancelled due to weather conditions and peoples safety
> 
> Sigh


My post wasn't serious. Maybe I should add a :troll or :lelbron for you. :kappa


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I checked some webcams and it did not really look so bad, we had that kind of weather two years ago here but we got no travel bans.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Should just film raw in the streets of Philly or in the airport:side:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cleavage said:


> Should just film raw in the streets of Philly or in the airport:side:


3 hours of a literal street fight between all the wrestlers (Y)


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I got no clue what their plans are if they want to replace a 3 hour Raw show on the USA network coming from the Headquarters.


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

Saw some cams in NY and the snow isn't that bad.

Vince used it as an excuse after last night to cancel the show, I think WWE are reeling atm from the adverse reaction to Reigns, not sure if this is true but on twitter last night some people were saying Reigns had received death threats, WTF. :vince4


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Simply Flawless said:


> 3 hours of a literal street fight between all the wrestlers (Y)


Call it One Night Only: Return of the hardcore title


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

3 hours that will be better than the Rumble match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, I can't remember when Raw got cancel. Very convenient that Raw got cancelled after the reaction they got last night.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

manic37 said:


> Saw some cams in NY and the snow isn't that bad.
> 
> Vince used it as an excuse after last night to cancel the show, I think WWE are reeling atm from the adverse reaction to Reigns, not sure if this is true but on twitter last night some people were saying Reigns had received death threats, WTF.


Lol it is bad Idk what cameras you have but I'm here and it's a state of emergency. They are closing the roads real soon. 30 inches expected.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

The Roman Empire Special!

See Roman Reigns' mother give birth to Roman as The Rock aids his mother in birth!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

manic37 said:


> Saw some cams in NY and the snow isn't that bad.
> 
> Vince used it as an excuse after last night to cancel the show, I think WWE are reeling atm from the adverse reaction to Reigns, not sure if this is true but on twitter last night some people were saying Reigns had received death threats, WTF. :vince4


Nothing to do with the WWE, all public travel was cancelled in the district (or state but I think district) by the governor, only emergency vehicles after 9pm i think it was. People would have been able to get to the show but they would not have been able to leave. I love wrestling, but not enough to show up with a fucking sleeping bag and a cool box.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So they will have Raw where Reigns won't be booed (and possibly cheered with plants) and WWE gets shit on? Lucky them.


----------



## Taroostyles (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah the wwe had no choice but to cancel, I live in Rhode Island and I know there's a travel ban in effect until at least tomorrow afternoon if not later and Connecticut has a similar ban.

This storm has the potential to be the worst in 100 years, so yeah it's a coincidence but it has nothing to do with choice.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Tonight has all the makings of a Roman sit down interview :cole


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

from wwe.com. apologies if this has already been posted.



> STAMFORD, Conn. — From one historic night to another, WWE will be on the air tonight, broadcasting live under extraordinary circumstances from WWE TV studios in Stamford, Conn., in never-before-seen fashion. But what exactly does this unorthodox evening hold in store?
> 
> Full Royal Rumble coverage
> 
> ...


so probably just gonna be a shit ton of interviews and recaps. and we get to see wrestlers on their "snow day"


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm confused, so what is happening?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i'm so confused wwe. Now is not the time for your cryptic fucking will they won't they Raw promos.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Its ok 30 to 40 minutes of Raw will be taken up with a Triple H promo, no biggie


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Are they really this desperate to continue the tag of "longest running weekly episodic show in history" that they are just doing a show from WWE HQ? fpalm


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I want them doing their entrances from outside, and just coming in through the main doors with a line of people clapping them in.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This could either be really interesting or really bad.

Probably a mixture of a clip show for matches and maybe backstage segments, give the undercard guys a chance to build their characters or get people to care about them or something. Let them start building up feuds for the next show.

I'm not holding my breath though.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Arca9 said:


> I want them doing their entrances from outside, and just coming in through the main doors with a line of people clapping them in.


And have the faces get handed flowers by little kids as they pass too while the heels get rotten fruit lobbed at them

:maury


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Should've stayed in Phila'


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> Its ok 30 to 40 minutes of Raw will be taken up with a Triple H promo, no biggie


And 14 segments where midcarders plug WWE Immortals and/or the WWE Network. Another 40 minutes gone right there.

I think we got ourselves a show.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Tonight has all the makings of a Roman sit down interview :cole


It most definitely won't be a live interview



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Are they really this desperate to continue the tag of "longest running weekly episodic show in history" that they are just doing a show from WWE HQ? fpalm


Yeah why not, no point ruining a perfectly good record.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Are they really this desperate to continue the tag of "longest running weekly episodic show in history" that they are just doing a show from WWE HQ? fpalm


Hell, I'd put up 2 hours of stick figures wrestling in a hand drawn ring to keep it going, I'd be shocked if they didn't have some kind of in-ring action piped up from NXT either.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

But yet.. we still have 0 chance of a 60 minute ironman match, would be a perfect time killer.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If it's a highlights show i'm not watching.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

I would mark for 3 hours of Storytime with Roman Rhymes.

Or at least a rendition or two of "I'm a little teapot".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Are they really this desperate to continue the tag of "longest running weekly episodic show in history" that they are just doing a show from WWE HQ? fpalm



You do know they can miss a week and still have that tag line right? Its not in a row. Raw used to always be preempted for dog shows , and they never reset it. Its just the most number of total weeks for a show currently on. As long as it does not go off the air, it wont be wrong even if they miss a show here and there.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

So do we know what we're getting tonight? Highlights show would be the worst scenario. It seems weird that there isn't more info on what's happening. They didn't go more in depth other than they will be live from Stamford.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Bubba and r truth to 3D secretaries through their desks for 3 hours.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Is the SCSA podcast today?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

We all know why this has really happened.

When was the last time raw was canceled?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Seth Rollins &#8207 @WWERollins 
At @WWE HQ tonight for #RAW to talk about how I should be the new WWE World Heavyweight Champion. I dare you not to watch that. #SnowedIn


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Does this mean we lose a Lesnar appearance?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Rollins is at WWE HQ :mark: I really hope it isn't all talk, I'd love to see some brawling at the headquarters, I know it's unlikely but it'd be fun.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

no pre show??


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

So what will go down?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Roman Reigns‏@WWERomanReigns
> 
> I heard you all last night at #RoyalRumble . If you want to hear from me, you should tune into #Raw tonight.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

If Reigns doesn't turn heel tonight, WWE have lost their minds.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Ugh... Why couldn't Seth just not be there so I could skip tonight?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Just give me Bryan/Rollins/BNB/Ziggler/Ambrose/Cesaro/Kidd in a 60 minute Championship scramble. No Dq.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope Bray Wyatt is there, you know I'd even love to hear Luke Harper get some time to speak.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THANOS said:


> If Reigns doesn't turn heel tonight, WWE have lost their minds.


Not sure what happens today. If they only go with interviews and talking segments, I don't think they would waste a turn on this.

If the reactions stays this negative for the following shows, they could do the same they did with Batista last year.

But to be honest, I doubt they will turn him or make the change the main event of Wrestlemania this time. Unfortunately.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Are they really this desperate to continue the tag of "longest running weekly episodic show in history" that they are just doing a show from WWE HQ? fpalm


I think it's more of an instance of USA paying WWE for their 3 hours of TV and if WWE doesn't deliver those 3 hours they don't get paid.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> See BOTH the 30-Man #RoyalRumble Match and World Hvt. Title #TripleThreat TONIGHT on #RAW on @USA_Network! #SnowedIn


LOL


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan vs Kidd PLEASE


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> Seth Rollins ‏ @WWERollins
> At @WWE HQ tonight for #RAW to talk about how I should be the new WWE World Heavyweight Champion. I dare you not to watch that. #SnowedIn


I really want Orton to attack him in the style of a Jerry Springer guest, maybe even throw a chair at Seth


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

For everyone who signed up for the network to watch the Rumble: fuck you everyone gets it for free now 

Only interested to see if they edit it / reference the booing


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> LOL


So let me get this straight. People who have got the network or bought last night on PPV have been taken for fucking mugs? Wish i knew this would happen as i would have saved my money last night. 


I'm firmly believe WWE will be axed in 5 years time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> WWE ‏@WWE
> 
> Don't miss an exclusive in-person interview with #RoyalRumble Match Winner @WWERomanReigns TONIGHT on #RAW! (8/7c)
> 
> ...


So the Rollins one is LIVE, but the Reigns one isn't? :lmao

edit: ok, just wrongly worded I guess


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

How long will the show be? If it's 3 hours like usual then they really need to have some physical altercations. I'm interested in what Seth Rollins has to say the most, he was the MVP of the whole show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait so they showing the Rumble and Brock/Cena/ROllins FREE on the USA

FUCK my 9.99


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They're replaying the rumble match? They're just trolling at this point.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


> :lmao


Well this will be the worst raw in a long time, sucks considering how epic last week was.


Also is it just me or is that photo of reigns pointing to the mania sign with fireworks fake? I swear he pointed to it, the pyro didn't go off and then he lowered his arms, it then went off and he pointed both arms towards it.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

So 3 hours of promos/interviews???


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Let's hope they get this Rollins and Lesnar interviews finished by 2. Are my fuck watching last night's events again.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Snake Plissken said:


> How long will the show be? If it's 3 hours like usual then they really need to have some physical altercations.


Well about half of it will be used on the WWE Championship and Rumble match (will be shown in full). That leaves us with about 90 minutes of interviews and other backstage stuff I guess.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Turn heel, bitch.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Well this will be the worst raw in a long time, sucks considering how epic last week was.


Not really comparable, to be honest. The RAW on Thursday could be measured.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

So on RAW they will replay WWE WHC TTM and Royal Rumble match.

I wonder if they will fix crowd reactions and pipe in cheers for Roman Reigns...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dude the shitstorm if they edited the booos
:ti

I kind of hope it happens


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

There's no way they won't edit the crowd for the rumble match, this is damage control of the highest order.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

TrentBarretaFan said:


> So on RAW they will replay WWE WHC TTM and Royal Rumble match.
> 
> I wonder if they will fix crowd reactions and pipe in cheers for Roman Reigns...


Would be weird given that Reigns himself acknowledges the boos in his tweet.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TrentBarretaFan said:


> So on RAW they will replay WWE WHC TTM and Royal Rumble match.
> 
> I wonder if they will fix crowd reactions and pipe in cheers for Roman Reigns...


They were chanting "Boooo-lieve dat, damnit!!" :vince3


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Who else thinks they will show a EXTRA EDITED version of the royal rumble and instead of hearing booes we will hear piped in cheers. :lmao


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Are they seriously gonna show that rumble again and title match free? Poor suckers who paid to see them yesterday fuck it Vince already got ur money :vince3


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

People are going apeshit on twitter how the fuck do they think giving the main selling point of the network for free is going to help with people who are already planning on cancelling it 

It's actually tragically funny at this point how could anyone be this dumb


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i cant believe there about to show they matches on raw for free, after what happened last night do they really want complaints again.

people paid the network for the event WORLDWIDE.

others paid for it on PAY PER VIEW - WORLDWIDE. 

and now they are going to show it on free tv less than 24 hours later?

what the fuck is happening here?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I feel fucking robbed. Fair enough Raw was cancelled due to the weather over there. But still really is a pisstake there showing last night's events again for free.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

They are showing the matches for free because it's the only way they are going to maintain decent ratings. Feel robbed all you want, but it's a smart move in terms of preventing an extremely low rating.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Only positive about them replaying these matches is I will get to DVR Rollins great performance last night. 

:rollins


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not sure that I can sit through that Rumble match again, it was such a disappointment.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i have the network, and would no matter what but think of fans that just paid a ppv price for the rumble itself and now its free the next day, this is terrible


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm sorry if you seen this 

but it's just to good

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=846624172043305

:maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if they altered the sound?Will be interesting to see.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Can they just air the Steph workout DVD?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> Wait so they showing the Rumble and Brock/Cena/ROllins FREE on the USA
> 
> FUCK my 9.99



Can't wait to see the edit job on the Rumble match :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm watching the triple threat match again, tonight, cause that shit was amazing.. Fuck the RR though. Changing the channel soon as it comes on.


----------



## charmizard (Sep 3, 2011)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> They are showing the matches for free because it's the only way they are going to maintain decent ratings. Feel robbed all you want, but it's a smart move in terms of preventing an extremely low rating.


Get real, what's more important, a low rating or ripping off your entire paying fanbase?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Tonight's raw is basically just a reigns interview and a rumble rerun. No thanks, I'm out! 
They could have at least showed something good, I payed £15 for that shit last night, It wasn't good and now I feel even more robbed that it's being shown on sky sports within 24 hours. WWE do you ever think?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

charmizard said:


> People are going apeshit on twitter how the fuck do they think giving the main selling point of the network for free is going to help with people who are already planning on cancelling it
> 
> It's actually tragically funny at this point how could anyone be this dumb


They're not taking the cancellation threat seriously and nor should they. The majority of people retweeting it aren't actually going to cancel, they just want to encourage other people to do it. Of those who do care enough about WWE to cancel because their favourite lost it's a near certainty that most will sign up again for the free month and then keep it on for Mania at least.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Okay, let's try to watch this garbage.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HERE WE GO


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well here goes nothing. Let's see how long I can keep this on


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

it's showtime!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:shitstorm


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Here it comes.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ill keep it on but probably won't be watching


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE dodged a bullet with this one and we already see how the Reings winning had cheers over it LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah the Road to Wrestlemania hit an unforeseen detour. 


It's called Philadelphia.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

We'll probably get Vince saying "ROMAN WILL REIGN" to camera for 3 hours :vince5

ROMAN WILL REIGN.....BUY THE NETWORK.......ROMAN WILL REIGN.....BUY...THE...NETWORK....ROMAN...WILL...REIGN....9,99.....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

At least they made the blizzard look really strong.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Blizzard fuckery time :cole


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Snowstorm on the outside, Shitstorm about to go down on the inside...

"Run for your life, there's a shitcloud coming".


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Well, tell me how it goes folks!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bit stupid of WWE to book Raw in winter on the east coast


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The RAW intro they been holding for a good 2 years. Now they sometimes show it.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Fuck, here I hoped I wouldn't see Cole today.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

In Australia there's no picture. It's the wwe then now forever screen. And it's stuck on the forever bit.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

No ring, not worth watching this


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Roman and WWE dodged a fucking bullet not having to address last night live in front of a crowd tonight.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

They added Nikki on the intro.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Enjoy people. It's actually a little depressing how little amount of people are on this thread tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Tonight's raw is basically just a reigns interview and a rumble rerun. No thanks, I'm out!
> They could have at least showed something good, I payed £15 for that shit last night, It wasn't good and now I feel even more robbed that it's being shown on sky sports within 24 hours. WWE do you ever think?


Mate i don't blame you. I understand it's the weather but it's still daylight robbery they're doing this. No wonder this company is struggling.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

FUCK VINCE MCMAHON!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish we could have gotten that blizzard here in Dallas. It has warmed up here. I don't like the warm.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did I say Vince was going to bury his head in the sand? I meant snow.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

I wonder if it will be all interviews and recaps?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

:lol They put over the blizzard better than most of the roster.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Watching just for the fuckery.

And let Rollins cash in on Brock in the studio


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A mega blizzard yet WWE employees are trapped in with the likes of Cole and JBL and not with their families in their homes


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Damn malware warning blocking the forum again.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should have bumped up the austin and HHH interview to tonight and let that go for two hours

Wait they are showing the whole RR match and the title match
wow


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

They're playing the rumble? It's going to be edited so hard.

They should show the triple threat.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

No JBL so that's good haha


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

We're seeing the rumble again?

Thanks Vince. Gotta make it clear Reigns is being the guy regardless of what the fuck the crowd wants.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh okay. They're replaying the whole event.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

they are gonna repeat the royal rumble match :fpalm but with boos heavily edited


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> In Australia there's no picture. It's the wwe then now forever screen. And it's stuck on the forever bit.



Yeah, and it's a better show than last night.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

They are calling it a controversial rumble. interesting


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm sure the audio will be heavily edited for the royal rumble.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Raw is Recaps!

This is gonna suck :lol


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow im in australia and all you can see is the wwe logo from the start of the then now forever package and the panel talking. What a joke


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

this is terrible.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

The very "controversial" Royal Rumble match LOL

They actually acknowledged it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Snowstorm on the outside, Shitstorm about to go down on the inside...
> 
> "Run for your life, there's a shitcloud coming".


If no one died in the ring. 

There was no shitstorm. 



and the show went on when someone did die in the ring. 



You guys overhype so much. 

I'm setting my expectation really low now for tonight's RAW. 






R.I.P. Owen.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

What is this, the Weather news?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Controversial" Rumble? :cole Really?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

JBL on weather duty

:ti


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

JBL :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

weather report by JBL :lmao


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol JBL doing weather reports on the roof


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This smacks of desperation haha. The show must go on I guess.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor JBL, why did they send him outside?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They got JBL outside :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

StupidSexyFlanders said:


> Enjoy people. It's actually a little depressing how little amount of people are on this thread tonight.


It's a double replay. As soon as people tuned in to find out what they're doing they tuned out.

Fuckery. Even in a blizzard.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

watch them edit out the boos from the rumble replay.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol We have weatherman JBL


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Vince about to spoon-feed the bullshit in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

JBL :lol


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

Why am I watching this :L and poor JBL.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Weather duty :lol


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lmao JBL giving weather updates


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Weather forecasts on RAW :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

I will be fucking livid if they edit out the chants which they will.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

They are showing it again..... really?!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Australia crashed to commercial. We may not come back is my bet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

NO EDITS!!!! WHAT IS THIS!?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They're going to show the entire Royal Rumble again?

I was curious to see what they were going to do tonight but not sure if I can bother sitting through that snorefest again.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple threat :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Time to watch this sexy match once again!


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm off to bed. What the hell is the point of this show? lol.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Arca9 said:


> This smacks of desperation haha. The show must go on I guess.


Yep.. big time desperation.

I wonder if everyone is huddled around Vince trying to figure out a way to get the fans to not hate them anymore lol.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not sure how I feel about them giving away the PPV for free tnight


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DVR'ing this match for the today's GOAT.

:rollins


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

It is edited a little bit. They added some more cheers on Cena and some boos on Rollins.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Thank god I'm on a bus on the way home instead of watching this shit.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I swear they've already edited the audio, Brock's pop isn't as big on the replay as it was last night.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll rewatch this gem and call it a night I think.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

at least they are going to show the triple threat again


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Man this looks like WWF from 1993. 

WTF Vince. 


God damn, where is Nitro. Fuck can you imagine if WCW was still around today, they would have it so easy to peak apart WWE. 

The company doesn't even care today. 





I can see Bischoff and Tony Schavonie gloating, "you can watch replays on that other network but we are bringing you NITRO LIVE". 


Rest in Peace Monday Night War.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

I await to hear the boos be edited out for cheers when Reigns wins. Wait, what am I saying...I'm turning this shit.


----------



## FeedMePaige (Nov 21, 2014)

So far in australia all we have seen is the wwe logo and ads this is a great post rumble raw for a great rumble


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sky must be pissed charging people for the RR and WWE thumb their nose and air it FREE


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I shall rewatch the Triple Threat. The Rumble itself was a chore


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Fuck this I'm off to bed if it's literally a re run. I'll be interested to see if they edit the boo's from The Rumble ending


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If you tuned into raw right now you might think that last night was bad they decided to redo it tonight.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

They obviously had no idea what to do with this show but I'll happily watch this again, problem is some people that paid for it will be furious 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Who's that tall guy in the Eat Sleep Conquer Repeat shirt? I remember him from the end of the streak last year.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

The Amazing Triple Threat Match, I'm happy right now.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rollins to cash in and walk out champ tonight, calling it now. :mark:

Amazing way to kick off Raw!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

They'll just rebroadcast the Rumble event? You can bet your ass they'll edit out the boos for Reigns. :lol

Wasn't planning on watching but turned on for the opening on stream just to see what they'll do with the actual show canceled but looks like they're doing what I thought they'd do.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

They have the audacity to replay the rumble match in it's entirety? seriously? 

I'm watching this match ... for the third time today and then might call it a night. Want to see the Lesnar interview though.

But I do want Rollins to crash this interview with a referee ... PLEASE ROLLINS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that brock sign rules.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Ambroseguy said:


> I'm off to bed. What the hell is the point of this show? lol.


I turned it off too.
They should of just said- cancelled. Instead, they advertised it as SHOW MUST GO ON! Now we get to see JBL on the roof along with Cole/Booker in the newsroom and recaps of last night.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm getting Deja-vu, I know I done seen this shit before.
Still, awesome match; and BOORK :heyman2 LASER :heyman3


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> I swear they've already edited the audio, Brock's pop isn't as big on the replay as it was last night.


the audio does sound weird, like its in a tin can, it didnt sound like that last night. but so far it doesnt seem like they are messing with it yet.

the RR will tell us for sure


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

no point in staying up at 2am, will watch the interviews or whatever tomorrow, good night everyone


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

They're actually airing the PPV on free TV? Vince must have took it very serious to have a RAW every damn week to do a fan service like that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

MM10 said:


> I await to hear the boos be edited out for cheers when Reigns wins. Wait, what am I saying...I'm turning this shit.


"Let's go Reigns" :lawler


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

checkcola said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about them giving away the PPV for free tnight


If I had paid for the PPV, I'd be angry. And this also undermines the point of the Network. But this is a desperate times, desperate measures situation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I thought Brock broke Rollins shoulder on that German. Thank god he didn't.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

As if they hadn't alienated everyone enough last night, now they're giving away the event they made us pay for for free 24 hours later? Honestly...Jesus christ XD at this point, I'm starting to question if this is just a massive game to see how long and how far you can push a fan base and still stay in business.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

is this going cause even more backlash?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Who woulda thought we would see lesnar wrestle on raw, let alone the opening match?


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Doesn't matter how many times they show it, I still don't wanna see Lesnar in ANY match. Much less one against Seth Rollins and John Cena.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It would have been better if WWE just loaded up a WCW Nitro from 1997. 

You know the shows they still haven't put on the Network which stops at Dec 31, 1996.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kariverson said:


> They're actually airing the PPV on free TV? Vince must have took it very serious to have a RAW every damn week to do a fan service like that.



they probably need people to buy hte network since tons of people cancelled, guess they figure they can get Reigns fans to sign up

they should have shown some NXT matches

plus this is a cheap and free way to get Lesnar appearance and wrestling on raw.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> the audio does sound weird, like its in a tin can, it didnt sound like that last night. but so far it doesnt seem like they are messing with it yet.
> 
> the RR will tell us for sure


No need to yet.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Lets be honest this is the most genius way to undo the Reigns hate in the short term. 

Have the Rumble replay with all of the boos edited out for cheers. It's as if they are given second chance with this Blizzard.

Until RAW comes around and people potentially start booing EVEN MORE because of the editing....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hope more people cancel because of this crap.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

They gotta kill 3 hours some way I guess.

The 3 way match may be worth seeing again but to watch the Rumble boil down to Big Show, Kane and Roman wont be worth it. Maybe i'll tune in late in the rumble just to see if they kept the Daniel Bryan/CM Punk chants and boos in there.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Picture is back. Thank God I get to watch this match again.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Uh.. they are just replaying everything from yesterday? Can you imagine paying for the PPV? 
I wonder if the next riot is about to occur .


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I signed up for the network and don't feel ripped or anything.
I am curious what'll happen when Reigns wins. Is it going to be "talked about" live and we hear how strong and tough reigns is and he's the only one who can dethrone Lesnar?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

So...their guy got booed out of the building and needs to recover from it. So they replay it again and expect things to get better?










This is actually happening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've got Brock in this match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> *the audio does sound weird, like its in a tin can*, it didnt sound like that last night. but so far it doesnt seem like they are messing with it yet.
> 
> the RR will tell us for sure


Yeah, Smackdown style audio. I swear they're adding cheers for Cena, and removing some for Brock and Seth


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Turned it off. Will catch the interviews tomorrows.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, I'm not sticking around to watch.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Have to say this match was just amazing. I thought WWE was on the rise after this match..... oh boy.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

They really should have asked USA to cut the show to an hour, show the triple threat, ending of the rumble, The Brock and Seth interviews, and call it a night.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Holy shit you smarks complain for everything. You do know theres a freakin blizzard going on right


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Olivia Pope said:


> If I had paid for the PPV, I'd be angry. And this also undermines the point of the Network. *But this is a desperate times, desperate measures situation.*


Yes.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

doesnt sound edited to me


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I wonder how many commercial breaks they'll add


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

The WWE are a bunch of fucking assholes. Thousands upon thousands payed money to see the Rumble yesterday and now they are going to show it for free the next day. I hope this leads to more cancelations.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I've got Brock in this match.


Nah, Cena's too good. I've got him to match the record tonight. I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GONNA HAPPEN!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Still boos for Cena. Audio Editing are snowed in too, it seems.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

At least I can rewatch this match in full HD. Yesterday the quality of the WWE Network stream was awful.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> They really should have asked USA to cut the show to an hour, show the triple threat, ending of the rumble, The Brock and Seth interviews, and call it a night.


they should have had an NXT show on in its place.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Holy shit you smarks complain for everything. You do know theres a freakin blizzard going on right


They have a studio in Florida with talent that would love the chance to perform on a national stage. Instead they are giving away for free the matches that I paid to watch 24 hours ago.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Only watching for the interview with Reigns. Can't wait to see Vince dig his hole even deeper with some bullshit material. 

It sounds like he's actually going to acknowledge the reaction... Will he go the pity route or will we see the first signs of a heel turn?


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm actually going to watch this match again.. this one was one of the best I've seen in a while.
Turning off after though lol.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

At some point in the last two years, this company changed from wrestling to some sort of weird interactive warped comedy show. one in which we have to pay to be the butt of an old man's jokes.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

COMMERCIAL BREAK!!!!! OH MY!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercials during PPV matches.

:vince$

Geez, at least show this match without a commercial break.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

If there editing cheers why did Cena just got his ass booed out the building for the five knuckle shuffle


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

What a killer!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Only thing that would save this show for me would be a 24hr Hardcore title style cash in from Rollins somewhere in the studio.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The blizzard isn't following the script. Not making Reigns look strong :vince7


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Cat wait for all the edited cheers for Reigns, which will lead to even more cancellations.:grin2:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

dazzy666 said:


> doesnt sound edited to me


Let's see if they keep it that way for the Rumble match and DA LOOK winning it.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Title Match = Bruce Willis in Unbreakable.
Rumble after Bryan's elimination = Mr. Glass falling down the stairs.

WWE giving us opposite ends of the spectrum, very meta.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Lost in the shuffle of the db bs

Seth Rollins is a player. That dude is the real deal


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Somehow Cena wins this match


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> they should have had an NXT show on in its place.



I was thinking this too. They must have two weeks in the can, a much better advertisement for the network and Takeover 4. Legal issues maybe?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

People used to complain about giving ppv quality matches on tv for free, so here we are.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I wonder if they're still showing the match on the app.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Arca9 said:


> Only thing that would save this show for me would be a 24hr Hardcore title style cash in from Rollins somewhere in the studio.


Yeah. That was what I was thinking, too. The Brawl in the Hall.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

My stream was shit yesterday, so I'm keen to watch this match properly.


----------



## peoplelikegrapes (Sep 23, 2014)

was the logo being stuck just an Australian thing? It's fixed now but all that was on for about 5 minutes was the logo with Coles voice in the background ??


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Can't imagine what they would have aired if there was no PPV last night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

They said were going to show the very controversial rumble match. Meaning I don't think wwe will edit out the boos. They are defiantly going somewhere with this.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Punkholic said:


> Let's see if they keep it that way for the Rumble match and DA LOOK winning it.


true 

i hope they do


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone to come up with source of streams for the future and an actual stream for RAW tonight on PM? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

peoplelikegrapes said:


> was the logo being stuck just an Australian thing? It's fixed now but all that was on for about 5 minutes was the logo with Coles voice in the background ??


It was fine here in the UK on Sky.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome 1 said:


> COMMERCIAL BREAK!!!!! OH MY!!


Who will this amazing match? It continues during the commercial break. Stay tuned to watch the action of this intense and completely unpredictable match :cole2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh my god WWE :lmao

I really hope none of you good people actually bought the PPV last night. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins used to do the F5 as one of his signature moves in ROH.

:rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They wont alter the sound on the rumble. Instead whenever Reigns appears , Cole will turn on a hair dryer.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Dat F5 :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena places the monitors nicely on the floor. Brock smashes the monitors on the stairs. :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That no selling of the AA's

I LOVE YOU BROCK


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bork is indestruct.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

They have to edit the Rumble. Vince is desperate for the casuals, and if they air that reaction, they may educate them too much.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Can we stop with this whole "Rollins is the future" crap?


Rollins is the here and now, he's the fucking franchise.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Man, Im gonna miss Brock when he's gone.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> They said were going to show the very controversial rumble match. Meaning I don't think wwe will edit out the boos. They are defiantly going somewhere with this.


PLEASE WWE, GO WITH BRYAN VS. THE ROCK.

This can be salvaged so easily. Have The Rock turn heel and trash Daniel Bryan and then let the two face off at Mania. Then just make sure the other guys like Wyatt, Ziggler, Ambrose, and Rusev get meaningful matches and I think everything will work out alright.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is awesome!!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well holy shit chants not edited out ...


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

opcorn

So excited to watch this in HQ.

This shit is GOOD.

They aren't even blocking out "Holy Shit" omg is this a new era? :drose


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey guys I think Lesnar has a broken rib from that fall


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

man this match owned hard.

then it all went to fuck haha


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Holy Shit! just made the air.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

#pleasedontleaveBrock


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Sting vs Triple H at FastLane :lmao


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Superhippy said:


> PLEASE WWE, GO WITH BRYAN VS. THE ROCK.
> 
> 
> 
> This can be salvaged so easily. Have The Rock turn heel and trash Daniel Bryan and then let the two face off at Mania. Then just make sure the other guys like Wyatt, Ziggler, Ambrose, and Rusev get meaningful matches and I think everything will work out alright.



Not bad. But they would screw it up and have Rock go over.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"#CancelWWENetwork is trending worldwide again while RAW is on so lets show them the Rumble again!" :vince


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seeing that elbow/splash for the second time was even cooler.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I liked this match but it was finisher spam porn at its finest.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Dat elbow gets me each time :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:rollins the GOD.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Seth Rollins stealing the show. Gotta love Rollins.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh damn, I had forgotten about that horrific sounding wail from Lesnar after he hit those stairs.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Now let's have WWE explaining how they gave the same matches to the people who paid yesterday and how they give those matches a day later for free.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

What were they chanting before the commercial? I couldn't make it out


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cena Vs Rusev?
TIME TO MEET YOUR FIRST LOSS RUSEV

Also lol at hunter "challenging" sting


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, I just wasted $9.99 this month.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

They're making the spanish commentators relate the match all over again, and they're acting like this is the first time they see this. Good job from them, but still. :maury


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shaddw said:


> Sting vs Triple H at FastLane :lmao


Meet face to face might not mean match. Might mean just a confrontation, then match at WM.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

THAT FUCKING JUMP. The precision. Rollins da gawd. :banderas


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Nailed him right in the sternum with the point of the elbow. Not surprised Brock sold like he did. Thing of beauty, gets better each time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Decent pic I got last night during this match:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Nah, Cena's too good. I've got him to match the record tonight. I JUST DON'T KNOW WHAT'S GONNA HAPPEN!


Cena overcomes space/time odds and wins!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

thekingg said:


> Now let's have WWE explaining how they gave the same matches to the people who paid yesterday and how they give those matches a day later for free.


What we're they going to show? Since raw was canned for tonight they're giving us this moty front runner I have the network and I'm not pissed about this


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

freezingtsmoove said:


> If there editing cheers why did Cena just got his ass booed out the building for the five knuckle shuffle


Because now it's time to make :reigns look strong. Cena is an afterthought.

PS: #CancelWWENetwork number 3 trend worldwide. :ti


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how they have an ad for the boston show tomorrow even thought its cancelled ha


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

thekingg said:


> Now let's have WWE explaining how they gave the same matches to the people who paid yesterday and how they give those matches a day later for free.


Dude come on. They didnt cause the blizzard lmao. I'm as upset as the next dude about the booking but come on


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

YES! DB Is going to be on the show!


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

Lets see if they edit out the boo's, cut to the commercial at the parts where the boo'ing is the worst.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

with these adverts its going take 2 hours to show the rumble 

jesus


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh man. If I see this match one more time I'm going to have to start an anonymous group for people who are deeply in love with Seth Rollins lol.

And if he cashes in tonight and walks out the champion, that group may as well get started immediately. I am becoming one of his fangirls lol. All this talk of the main event of wrestlemania will be known ... as if it isn't already known, it's Brock vs Reigns ... right? lol. 

He's doing an interview, as is Lesnar and I have seen a photo tweeted out of Lesnar and he looks pissed off ... but maybe he always is lol. 

I'm still pissed i'm not getting some weird live wrestling show cafeteria brawls etc lol.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TakeMyGun said:


> YES! DB Is going to be on the show!


For real?


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

thekingg said:


> Now let's have WWE explaining how they gave the same matches to the people who paid yesterday and how they give those matches a day later for free.


They've already explained - Raw got snowed off so they decided to show the Royal Rumble main events because it's what most viewers would like to see and they have every right to broadcast it. If you don't like it, tough shit.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

I'd prefer that Authority profile to be parody, what the fuck. No build up, nothing more than an off-air altercation WITHOUT hits exchanged, the biggest star of the company versus the toughest heel as of now and what... let's make it a PPV match a night after a PPV fail, and just to repeat myself - no build up whatsoever. WWE just piles itself with crap and will set themselves on fire soon.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> For real?


Yeah, WWE.COM front page.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

That pop-up powerbomb was pretty cool. Maybe you can teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

liger bomb!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

TakeMyGun said:


> Yeah, WWE.COM front page.


Will be turning it back on just to see it.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan will be at "RAW" tonight according to WWE.com. 

Interesting.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the sad thing about this match in the RR it was to show how unbeatable Lesnar is, just so when Reigns beats him, it will make Reigns that make stronger .


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope they don't show the Rumble match right after the Triple Threat, I just want to see an interview before I go to bed.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Brock playing possum outside the ring.

That's a GOAT move.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth realest guy in the ring!!! true mvp!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

They are also acknowledging Reigns getting boo'd on WWE.COM, it says Reigns will address that tonight.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Anyone else got a sinking feeling Cena's somehow going to win this time?


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

TheResurrection said:


> They've already explained - Raw got snowed off so they decided to show the Royal Rumble main events because it's what most viewers would like to see and they have every right to broadcast it. If you don't like it, tough shit.


Now tell me how many of the people who watched PPV last night would have paid for it if they knew they could watch it now for free? Like 0? Even pre-registered WWEN members would have signed out lol


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

BIG MATCH JOHN!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> liger bomb!


Nah, liger bomb is high angle. That was just a regular sit out.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

TheResurrection said:


> They've already explained - Raw got snowed off so they decided to show the Royal Rumble main events because it's what most viewers would like to see and they have every right to broadcast it. If you don't like it, tough shit.


That may be true. However, Everyone who purchased the PPV yesterday has the right to be pissed..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena's stf is so sucky.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> the sad thing about this match in the RR it was to show how unbeatable Lesnar is, just so when Reigns beats him, it will make Reigns that make stronger .


There's no way that they can make Reigns beating Brock look believable. Brock had everything bar the kitchen sink thrown at him in that match, and still won, and we're supposed to believe a superman punch will beat him?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THREE Commercial breaks for this match alone.

:lmao

Fucking hell.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Bryan will be at "RAW" tonight according to WWE.com.
> 
> Interesting.


i was about to tap out and turn this recap show off, but now i have a reason to tune in :mark: i hope it's before the RR match, don't want to sit through that crap again.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

Like someone else on here said, this match made me BELIEVE in wrestling for a little while. It was awesome.


----------



## NatsuMaki (Jan 19, 2015)

Well now they have more time to think of how to fix this mess or if they want to stick with it.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

retention28 said:


> That may be true. However, Everyone who purchased the PPV yesterday has the right to be pissed..


I pay for the network and I'm not pissed and if you pay 50 for wwe ppvs then you're an idiot and have no right to be pissed


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

what if reigns attacks bryan in the HQ to end the show.

would all be ok?


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

SO DYNAMIC! Reigns will turn heel via telegraphical message on WWE.COM


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Seeing the Rumble's only watch-worthy match being broadcast right now makes me even happier I didn't pay for that shit last night


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Shamans said:


> Like someone else on here said, this match made me BELIEVE in wrestling for a little while. It was awesome.


After that match I was pumped for the Rumble. Unfortunately, it didn't live up to the potential.

I usually tune in every year for WM and RR.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> There's no way that they can make Reigns beating Brock look believable. Brock had everything bar the kitchen sink thrown at him in that match, and still won, and we're supposed to believe a superman punch will beat him?




Yes... AND YOU WILL LIKE IT!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

NatsuMaki said:


> Well now they have more time to think of how to fix this mess or if they want to stick with it.


They have two extra days, Smackdown is live Thursday.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Remember when Bryan beat James Gibson for the ROH title?


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

wth was that smackdown ad?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

rusev to beat cena at fast lane, then cena avenges at mania?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If Reigns beats Brock, I wont belee it.


----------



## thecrippler23 (Sep 3, 2010)

I hope reigns shoots tonight and becomes a heel


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So they're gonna show the "controversial" Rumble tonight?

What's the controversy you ask? Rusev almost won :vince2


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Roxinius said:


> I pay for the network and I'm not pissed and if you pay 50 for wwe ppvs then you're an idiot and have no right to be pissed



That isn't very nice. It is common sense. Why would someone not be pissed if they offer it for free the following day? Lol..


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

WWE.com is acknowledging the surprising "fan reaction" Roman Reigns experienced at the Rumble. 
Saying that Reigns will address it today.


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm telling you, I actually thought Rollins was going to be pinned after the AA last night ha. Such a close fall too


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

Guys, this match is amazing, I've never seen this match before.....


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This match :mark:


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I remember thinking Lesnar was legit injured last night.... Until they brought out the stretcher.

Funny how wrestling makes my mind work that way.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

dazzy666 said:


> rusev to beat cena at fast lane, then cena avenges at mania?


And then - the Umaga treatment. As they built him, they will take him down. He's my compatriot, he has the full package to his physique, but just WWE will use him and toss him.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Ooooh here we go!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth is just 2 sweet in this match!!!!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Rollins is truly fantastic, the guy is a "Top Star".


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

Will WWE edit Reigns reaction


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

All right ladies and gentlemen, let's place bets.

I bet ten dollars Roman will come out and say some very Cena shit.

"I appreciate all the fans and I hear ya. Keep your voices heard, I'm just happy to be here. Blah blah blah."

Aka Vince telling us "Fuck you and your feelings." :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

dat rollins move


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

C'mon Seth!!!!! Phoenix headbutt!!!!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

> rusev to beat cena at fast lane, then cena avenges at mania?


:mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

How awesome was that by Rollins? that was beautifully executed.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> I remember thinking Lesnar was legit injured last night.... Until they brought out the stretcher.
> 
> Funny how wrestling makes my mind work that way.


I imagined it on a real situation with hurt people... like "woah, they are loading him on a stretcher, he will jump off right now"


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:maury

Lesnar is a GOAT for that one, bruh. 

I would have loved to have been there for that match.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Rollins sells the F5 and the RKO better than anyone I've ever seen.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

So Cena got protected as expected


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm a lesnar fan... But c'mon... These suplexes.

People would have a conniption if Cena came out and did 50 suplexes every match.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> I pay for the network and I'm not pissed and if you pay 50 for wwe ppvs then you're an idiot and have no right to be pissed


it's pretty funny how people refuse to pay 10 bucks a month for the network to get allot of content including PPV's but will pay 50/60 for a PPV a month. XD


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman will tell a fairy tale about how he slew the Giants with a Rock.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

VForViper said:


> :maury
> 
> Lesnar is a GOAT for that one, bruh.
> 
> I would have loved to have been there for that match.



Why Rollins was the star of that match by far. Lesnar was outside the ring for half the match


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Great match to rewatch.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth is one in a million.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Lesnar's german on Rollins at the end was executed so easily, like he was throwing around a nylon bag full of unused diapers.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Great match Now we only need DB win


Come on Vince do the right thing!


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Brock sold the whole "broken rib" thing pretty well if it's kayfabe. That elbow drop by Rollins seemed to have more oomph behind it though.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

That F5 sell from Rollins :enzo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lesnar is so fucking sloppy, he dropped Reings on his shoulder like 4 times that match.
he isnt safe.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Maybe we'll get a different Royal Rumble tonight where Bryan wins and what happened last night will never been mentioned again


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

thegockster said:


> So Cena got protected as expected


Well, he's already lost his last two matches to Lesnar, so.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Necramonium said:


> it's pretty funny how people refuse to pay 10 bucks a month for the network to get allot of content including PPV's but will pay 50/60 for a PPV a month. XD


Yeah, agreed. It doesn't make sense for people to spend $50/60 on one PPV and not get the network. I guess some people don't care and don't want to view it on the internet feeds. Or maybe they don't know how to do it haha.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lesnar is so fucking sloppy, he dropped Reings on his shoulder like 4 times that match.
> he isnt safe.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Face turn seeds planted right there with Rollins getting up and fans cheering. Getting that sympathy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth needs to cash in at the studio tonight.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

can watch that over and over again.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wondered this last night.... Was was jamie noble listening to an iPod? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

guess they wont edit the reaction since he is going to speak about it


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Well, he's already lost his last two matches to Lesnar, so.


If you say so...


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe they will photoshop DB's head on Reigns body at the end


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Lesnar is so fucking sloppy, he dropped Reings on his shoulder like 4 times that match.
> he isnt safe.



Spelled the name wrong of a guy not even in the match.













Who's sloppy?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Rollins time!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

YES! Rollins interview coming up, this is going to be good.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh shit, Roman in a exclusive interview tonight, addressing the RR match and the universe's reaction. We are gonna get it now, he is gonna make it reign on the bitches we are. XD


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent, I was afraid the interview was going to come later.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

If neither of them compete for the title Rollins vs Bryan should definitely be a match at Mania


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Seth could've broke his collarbone like 3 times that match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth got great elevation on his flying elbow. Way more than HBK, Punk or Savage.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why is the Wrestlemania emblem a "play" button this year?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns needs to turn heel tonight.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

weProtectUs said:


> If neither of them compete for the title Rollins vs Bryan should definitely be a match at Mania


Rollins vs Bryan can be absolutely massive. 

They should keep it for another Wrestlemania where both can go for the title or something.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i was about to tap out and turn this recap show off, but now i have a reason to tune in :mark: i hope it's before the RR match, don't want to sit through that crap again.


Same. But knowing WWE it will be the last thing on the show :lol


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

As I've said earlier, once again John Cena helps bring out a great match from him and his 'opponents' like he consistently does. A great credit to all three men in that triple threat match that is an early MOTY 2015 contender.

Now as for the Royal Rumble match itself, anyone want to guess that the crowd noise will be edited to within an inch of its life?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Seth is so great. Imagine WWE without him last year, he fucking carried that sinking ship on his back.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

So is raw going to take place tonight after all?


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why is the Wrestlemania emblem a "play" button this year?


I guess because of the network.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth got great elevation on his flying elbow. Way more than HBK, Punk or Savage.


induct him in hof ?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth got great elevation on his flying elbow. Way more than HBK, Punk or Savage.


That was not a flying elbow on the table on Lesnar. Haven't seen one yet from Rollins.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

After Rollins' interview I'm gonna watch some NJPW stuff I have to catch up on. There's obviously nothing newsworthy tonight. 

Casuals are going to love the fuck out of this RAW tonight I'm sure though. Free Rumble! Yeah, that's who Vince wants to please tonight. The casuals. I'm pretty sure that's where most of his subscribers are coming from. Or maybe that's why he's showing the Rumble tonight. So that the casuals will become new subscribers. 

In the mean time I'll just slowly await the day NJPW takes over the North American market. It will be a day to remember in the history of wrestling. Their little one hour show is just the beginning folks.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Addychu said:


> I guess because of the network.


Ah, good point.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Reigns to spear Bryan out the window of the 3rd floor and then proceed to bury him under snow making him a super heel 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

D-bry vs kane in a casket match? Might be alright.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

How many times is Bryan going to fight Kane lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan/Kane again on SD.

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

live smackdown woot

why is DB STILL FACEING KAKE FFS


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Face turn seeds planted right there with Rollins getting up and fans cheering. Getting that sympathy.


I'm hoping for Reigns to weaken Lesnar but retain and Rollins finish it with a cash in and win. They like to send fans home happy at WM so with Lesnar dropping this is the only ending that will get cheers.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

casket match?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So what at they showing on the DubyaDubyaAA App Jahn?
:cole


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That single badass walking in the snow.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

WTF casket match fpalm! Vince wants to bury Bryan literally now


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Uh
Is that Casket Mask- DB vs Kane a new announcement?
Or is that Vince's way of trying to get the fans back lol.


Also- it isn't snowing here in NJ even though we're supposed to have 1-2 feet. Didn't look like they had much either up in CT.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What? Let DB be done with fucking Kane


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Again against Kane? And a casket match? Who cares, those are only interesting with the dead man involved.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why is the Wrestlemania emblem a "play" button this year?


Cause when Reigns is in the Main Event we are all going to hit the stop button. :cutler:cutler:cutler:cutler:cutler


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Rollins was too tight to pay for his security team to be at Raw


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JAWWWWWNNNNN!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn right, Seth. What a fucking performance.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Not in a hundred years, lol.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

I might be a little late to the party, but I've come to realize the only reason Ziggler had his big Survivor Series moment is Roman's injury. That was definitely Roman's spot.

Ziggler: "Why does this script say do a superman punch next?"

Vince: "Auto-correct must have changed Zigzag accidentally, we believe in you!"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

we just saw the match cole LOL
i bet all these interviews were going to be live tonight
so they are still doing them
reigns will benifit the most since they are taped and he wont get booed out of the arena


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So are they having a good ole fashion lock in at headquarters after Raw (because of the travel ban)?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Is that a marijuana plant in the background?

Maybe they can do a "Failed Drug Test" angle and disqualify Reigns from Wrestlemania.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I like Seth's face right now. You can tell how frustrated he is right now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Will we get a Bryan interview tonight?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Arca9 said:


> That single badass walking in the snow.


He's the one to defeat Brock at WM :mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Seth's performance last night will go down as one of the performances of this year.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Thats what they cancelled RAW for? Hahaha that looks like an average winter storm in Canada. No big deal


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Same. But knowing WWE it will be the last thing on the show :lol


knowing the WWE, it would be on the backstage pass recap show of this glorified RR recap show... lel


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why is Rollins moaning so much? :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Snake Plissken said:


> Seth's performance last night will go down as one of the performances of this year.


I agree, I can definitely see him getting a title reign very soon.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Will we get a Bryan interview tonight?


:vince Bryan who?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hang on, a Casket match? So they're literally trying to bury Bryan now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No More Kane. it has drawn well for Smackdwon, so lets milk it for every last bit of rating. fpalm


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why is the Wrestlemania emblem a "play" button this year?


Network plug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

PHOENIX SPLASH!!! There it is!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I like Seth's face right now. You can tell how frustrated he is right now.


He wants to use that briefcase against Michael Cole so bad right now :ti


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

We all know Rollins is the future.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Are they teasing a 1 on 1 between Brock and Seth?


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

The Phenix Splash :mark: It will be a glorious day when Rollins becomes World Champion.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Cole: Corkscrew moonsault. Im pretty sure that was a Phoenix Splash.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Maybe he'll cash in his money in the bank at the studio.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Wtf would Brock need a plan B for? He's already got the belt.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

One year on, Bryan still not done with pointless matches against Kane. Honestly someone in WWE is just having a laugh now. Surely they can't be doing this seriously?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh oh, Seth wants to have a go at Brock.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dang, Seth Rollins gettin gangsta


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

So Lesnar's in tonight? Seth in studio with MITB? 

#Bookit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whoa, Rollins GOATing it up there.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Will we get a Bryan interview tonight?


Yes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cash in, imminent!!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

OH SHIT! LESNAR/ROLLINS ANGLE.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

MY GAWD IS HE GOING CASH IN?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Rollins is great. I pray "Plan B" is a Mania formal cash-in like Cena had with Punk.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brock and Rollins confrontation, maybe :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Good to see Rollins show some balls and not be a chicken shit heel for once


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they should ahve just shown that WWE 24 on raw tonight besdies the interviews


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I miss the days of superstars beating the crap out of Cole.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Cash in and have a match throughout the WWE Studio.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, I'm starting the Rollins lovers anonymous group tonight ... if I stop getting these malware warnings that are wrecking my life.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stonecrusher, I am watching that!!!!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

kokepepsi said:


> Good to see Rollins show some balls and not be a chicken shit heel for once


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes Seth, give me a reason to continue! This may be an interesting confrontation. 

Either they show a little respect to eachother, or I get the biggest tease of a fight ever.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:mark: FUCKING CASH IN TONIGHT LIKE A BOSS :mark:

:cry Rollins is just.....I love him.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Rollins and Lesnar showdown incoming :mark:


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Save it for Fast Lane, Seth. If you call it, Brock has to work even if his dates are full. ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

If they do a cash in, what a pleasant surprise for us who tuned in regardless, eh?

It would certainly go a long way towards damage control. Rollins is certainly a guy headed to GOAT status on a rocket sled.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wait whats this casket match?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

I think a cash in without a crowd would be pretty awkward.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

I love how Seth called it the Phoenix splash. I hope it happens more. Even if it's only a ppv, big match thing, like Cena's diving legdrop bulldog.


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

Bork is home, Seth is playing.

erm... NOPE?!?!??!


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Okay, I'm starting the Rollins lovers anonymous group tonight ... if I stop getting these malware warnings that are wrecking my life.


I've gotten like 3 already :lol


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Da Beast!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

dazzy666 said:


> wait whats this casket match?


Kane's burying Bryan


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dazzy666 said:


> wait whats this casket match?



its to finish Vince burying Daniel Bryan


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

rollins and lesnar showdown!


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah man shoot we had that in our back pocket and let it get away.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

All that we need is Kane going over Bryan at Smackdown!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

That can't be it, nooooo.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol.. MITB time?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, Rollins wiping the chair clean for Lesnar and than kicking it away. XD


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

Reigns is not turning heel tonight.

Don't forget he will face Big Show at Fast Lane. Heel vs Heel? Nope.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

He's obviously not cashing in lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

that was it? :lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Where's the money feud Vince?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

What a confrontation.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Holy shit that was bad :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Brock is a big man. Look at those arms. But I have a felling we're going to see Seth again.


----------



## VIPER (Nov 29, 2014)

:lmao

Rollins, oh my god.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Aha, someone's sweatin' promo bullets & it ain't Reigns.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"I see someone's a little upset...after they got their ass beat last night"

:maury :HA :aryalol Brock is GOAT.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Rollins MVP of Sunday and tonight. :rollins


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What was the point of that?

:lmao

Some ex-soap opera writer/hollywood reject must have written that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Seth for correcting Cole on the corkscrew 450 splash / Phoenix Splash.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Working through a Broken Rib is certainly great, But still topped by Dr. Death Steve Williams getting 18 stitches around his eye and telling doc to sew him up as he had a match that night.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Wait for Rollins to hit Lesnar from behind with the briefcase.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Roman tune heel

Seth win the WWE Champion at Fastlane

Seth vs Roman WWE Championship
Bryan vs Brock


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BRAAAAAWWWWKKKK, sounds decent tonight.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

So Vince will finish off DB with Kane.

Lol Brock looks like he's not even listening to Cole


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

hope rollins comes back on the attack


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> What was the point of that?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Some ex-soap opera writer/hollywood reject must have written that.


aka, the entire creative team.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hoyl shit. Australia just got cut off for the fucking simpsons!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Step 1 to make Roman strong, Break the streak.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

wwffans123 said:


> Roman tune heel
> 
> Seth win the WWE Champion at Fastlane
> 
> ...


That would be perfect!


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

What's this breathing in the microphones lol


----------



## peoplelikegrapes (Sep 23, 2014)

UMMMM WHAT as soon as the Brock/taker video package thing started fox8 put the Simpsons on!!! IM NOT EVEN FUCKING AROUND this is so dumb holy shit


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

God I fuckin cringe every time Brock talks


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"The odds stacked against me my entire life" says the 6'3 290 pound freak of nature :lol


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

You people are actually expecting a cash in on a clips show in the WWE headquarters?? :skip2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

For some reason, Brock is much better speaking in these in studio interviews than he is on the mic in an arena.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

See, this is how Reign's promos should go. Im gonna kick your fucking ass. Here's why. Not stories about fairy tales and stupid jokes.



Take fucking notes Vince.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Hoyl shit. Australia just got cut off for the fucking simpsons!


Maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah I just got cut off too. WTF Aus.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

If Kane wins on SD then...

I don't even know what to say...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

who is the heavy breather? :lmao


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Good hearing Lesnar. Hopefully get to hear more Rollins tonight.*


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock/Reigns, there it is.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

IM ON A ROLL.....BABY! XD


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Heyman is golden tonight


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Heyman is to Lesnar what Don King was to Tyson.


----------



## Raw Power (Apr 3, 2012)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Hoyl shit. Australia just got cut off for the fucking simpsons!



Haha I actually feel sorry for WWE right now, this is just too pathetic.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Why does Cole keep saying Mr Lesnar? He sounds so dumb in general. Is this why the majority seem to hate Cole?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Brock, you aren't Dusty Rhodes, stop with the "Baby"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao You'll be facing Roman Reigns

"Who?" :lmao :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> "The odds stacked against me my entire life" says the 6'3 290 pound freak of nature :lol



That's like a 15-time world champion being the underdog in every other match...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

GIMME SOME SUGAR, BABY!!!!!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Lol Lesnar refuses to blink.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Fuck his shit up Brock 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Since I know many of you don't give a fuck about Rumble or Reigns


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm on roll, baby. I'm like a steamroller... GET OUTTA MY WAY BABY.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Hahahahaha... "Maybe I can meet this guy."

BorkChamp


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> For some reason, Brock is much better speaking in these in studio interviews than he is on the mic in an arena.


Brock gets stage fright.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

IM HAPPY FOR HIM :brock


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

LIKE A STEAMROLLER.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brock acting like he don't even know who Reigns is...

:ti


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

"Roman...w..ho...Roman Reigns? Good for him"


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

"Get out of my way people, man; coz IY IZ BOORK LAZER"


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

And I'm done. Enjoy the rest of the show guys but I don't need to sit through that match again, have a good night!


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

Why in the hell is cole able to take this night of RAW 10x more serious than actual raw live events when he is on commentary????


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Can you repeat that steam roller line again Brock? Because that was fucking horrible how you executed it!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> You people are actually expecting a cash in on a clips show in the WWE headquarters?? :skip2


I would laugh my fucking asss off!!! :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am starting to boo now!


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Well it's getting late here, I have no interest in seeing Reigns winning the Rumble again, I only watched for Rollins and Lesnar.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

great maybe i can meet this "guy"

haha loved that


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

So of course they are making us to watch the fuckin Rumble match before we can seee D-Bryan interview fpalm


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

"Maybe I can meet this guy." Hahaha


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

"When are you going to talk to Roman?"

"Later on tonight"

Fuuuuck, I had hoped I missed him enaldo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> What was the point of that?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Some ex-soap opera writer/hollywood reject must have written that.


they cant let Heyman outshine Reigns in a promo, he is the new golden boy


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

"Good maybe I can meet this guy" :heston
Brock acting like he hasn't even heard of him


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm enjoying this interview style format. They need to utilize it more. It's more effective than those endless 20 minute monologues.


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

That whole steamroller thing was a Roman-esque thing to say.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

australia broadcast is really crazy,


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

NastyYaffa said:


> So of course they are making us to watch the fuckin Rumble match before we can seee D-Bryan interview fpalm





There's a Daniel Bryan interview? Dude was snowed in with Brie at his hotel...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Why was Lesnar nodding so much? :maury*


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Will it be Heyman vs Rock for promos ?


----------



## MRCB12 (Feb 13, 2014)

In Australia, they cut Heyman/Brock off and chucked on The Simpsons. Update on whats happening now please!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So happy they let Seth call it the Phoenix Splash and didn't make him change it and "WWE" it up.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Olivia Pope said:


> I'm enjoying this interview style format. They need to utilize it more. It's more effective than those endless 20 minute monologues.


THIS. 
I was just thinking how much I enjoy these. Reminds me back when JR would do the sit downs with Mankind etc.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> So of course they are making us to watch the fuckin Rumble match before we can seee D-Bryan interview fpalm


Smart on wwes part


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

They should pay lesnar to sit next to the commentary team to keep them in line during raw. It honestly just baffles me at how serious all three of them are (booker, jbl, and cole) during this shitty ass recap show. What the hell!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm so happy Swagger isn't relevant anymore.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

They better not have edited out the boos!


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol oh no... Royal Rumble match again..


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Time to turn it off


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Why is Cole talking like someone died.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

let's get ready to boo roman!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Cuppa T - TETLEY SUCKAAA!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Imagine how different this Raw would have been in the 90's.

Bunch of alcoholic drug addicts locked in at wwe headquarters during a blizzard.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not watching this again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I dont boo-lieve they are showing this.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

brahski20 said:


> They should pay lesnar to sit next to the commentary team to keep them in line during raw. It honestly just baffles me at how serious all three of them are (booker, jbl, and cole) during this shitty ass recap show. What the hell!


It's amazing how normal announcers can be when Vince isn't screaming in their ear.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wonder if there will be any surprises in the rumble match guys!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

They are not going to edit the boos if they are acknowledging them on wwe .com and having Roman speak on it tonight


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Just give us a Paige weather forecast for the remainder of the show.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Time to play "See how badly they've altered the audio"


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

I should watch just to see how much they edit the boo's out....but I gave my last fuck last night.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

R-Truth's entrance is so horrible :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ohh Lilian, so wonderful.. Just so wonderful!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ugh, this R-Truth stuff was painful enough the first time around


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

wussup? SHUT UP!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

We should have known it was gonna be bad when it started with The Miz and R Truth.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

I LOVE when that dork yelled what's up when R Truth was rapping. So loud. Must have a gif


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

So The Simpsons goes to commercial with a "you're watching wwe raw" promo. Fail Fox8.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

My friends and I put in money and drew numbers for the Rumble last night.

One of my friends drew the numbers for Bryan AND Reigns.



.... I knew my night wasn't going to end well when the first number I drew was R-Truth.


----------



## brahski20 (Jun 20, 2013)

cavs25 said:


> It's amazing how normal announcers can be when Vince isn't screaming in their ear.


It really is! Just damn amazing!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I dont boo-lieve they are showing this.



And they are showing it unedited (I think) and advertised that Reigns wi address the crowd reaction :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Awesome truth is over. :crying:


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wwe just posted on Facebook Cena/Russev at Fastlane


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> I LOVE when that dork yelled what's up when R Truth was rapping. So loud. Must have a gif


Ya, missed him the first time around lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Why is Cole talking like someone died.


Our hopes and dreams died


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I would so fuck Lilian!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

NOPE. CAN'T WATCH THIS SHIT AGAIN.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Tuned in when Lesnar was talking about being a steamroller. What did I miss during the first hour?


----------



## Britani (Jan 3, 2015)

Vårmakos said:


> Just give us a Paige weather forecast for the remainder of the show.


Agree


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

with adverts i say this takes at least 90 mins


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Can they just speed this up lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

R Truth is a crusty old idiot, his lyrics are figedy figedy fucking gay; his metaphors are from 1993. 22 year old metaphors, man.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I can't wait for Reigns to win, and then the whole crowd is suddenly chanting "YES YES YES"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wasn't a fan of bubbas music


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

FlashPhotographer said:


> Tuned in when Lesnar was talking about being a steamroller. What did I miss during the first hour?


A pretty good Rollins interview, and a replay of the WWE title match from last night.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

at least bubba returned at the rumble, one of the best things of the night


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Why TNA get ripped Bully Ray, and WWE gets fat Bubba Ray?


----------



## peoplelikegrapes (Sep 23, 2014)

Hopefully by the time the Simpsons ends the Rumble will be over


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Best moment of my life. better than my first orgasm, better than getting my phd ... BUBBA RAY DUDLEY!!!!!!!! highlight of the night, still marking out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Give Bubba Ray a legends contract


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Was this really Bubbas first rumble? Odd.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Why TNA get ripped Bully Ray, and WWE gets fat Bubba Ray?


Because TNA doesnt have a wellness policy and WWE does


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Give Bubba Ray a legends contract


He could have such a good heel run


----------



## MrMoneyintheBank45 (Feb 19, 2014)

Really hope Bryan wins this time.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Sadly, Bubba's RR appearance was a one time thing only, he is not signed to WWE, why bother showing up if you are not coming back full time to wwe. :S


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Kinda dissapointed that RAW was cancelled last night. Do you guys think anything of importance will happen tonight?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Vårmakos said:


> Just give us a Paige weather forecast for the remainder of the show.


You wouldn't be able to see her if she's outside.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I wish they'd explain the Wyatt backstory. It's actually pretty annoying that they never did.

Who's sister Abigail?!?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's the guy that's still in the rumble.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why didnt axel walk to the ring after just getting hit LOL
is he stupid


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Had a feeling we was in store for a great Raw too bad this weather fucked it up 

Really kind of bummed


----------



## Shamans (Apr 18, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> I wish they'd explain the Wyatt backstory. It's actually pretty annoying that they never did.
> 
> Who's sister Abigail?!?


I like it. It's a mystery. Something left unexplained...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Curtis Axel uncrowned champion!!!!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So technically, did Curtis Axel win the Rumble?


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Obese Turtle said:


> You wouldn't be able to see her if she's outside.


Just a floating leather jacket and fish nets.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

One of my favorite parts from last night is when they said it was Stardust's debut in the Rumble but then later on Cole said he was squaring off with his Brother in the Rumble again this year like last year :lol


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

watch the crowd change man, they were still mega hot at this point


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I think Axel has probably broken the total rumble time record by now.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

They really missed the boat setting up for wyatt/taker (if rumors are true). Wyatt was in the ring alone, why not have the countdown hit 0, lights go out, the gong hits, lights come on and wyatt is laid out outside the ring. Undertaker didn't even have to be there. You just need the announcers to sell it like "someone's in there with wyatt! Wyatt just got tossed over the top! Who is that in there?"


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

Are they editing stuff in the rumble?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will they mute Bryan's GOAT reactions? Most over of the night, by far


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> So technically, did Curtis Axel win the Rumble?


No, if you do not get in the ring before the next contestant is in, you lose your spot. Even though Rowan was not in the rumble, if Axel got in he was officially the next guy to go in. 

WWE really loves fucking with the rules these days. Rowan just got in the Rumble by just whacking Axel on the back of the head. XD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i will say i am glad the didnt have any NXT stars in this horrid RR. they would have been wasted


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Anyone know how Boogeyman lost his teeth? He kind of looks like a crackhead.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I totally forgot about Boogey getting in the Rumble after all the fuckery in the rumble. XD


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol The Boogeyman needs to come back.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait, I looked away, did they pass over Harper being eliminated during the commercial break during a replay? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> No, if you do not get in the ring before the next contestant is in, you lose your spot. Even though Rowan was not in the rumble, if Axel got in he was officially the next guy to go in.
> 
> WWE really loves fucking with the rules these days. Rowan just got in the Rumble by just whacking Axel on the back of the head. XD



that rule would make sense since you could just never get in the ring and try to win that way.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> Anyone know how Boogeyman lost his teeth? He kind of looks like a crackhead.



Hey removed them himself


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

his late sister? 

what?


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

To think they made bray look this strong only to eliminate him as if he was nothing


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Did Bray mess up here? Sure this was meant for Bryan not Ryder. :


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wyatt was the star of the RR match and Rollins of the title match
if only the WWE would continue their pushes and not let them go cold.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

thegockster said:


> To think they made bray look this strong only to eliminate him as if he was nothing


That's something that I didn't get and pissed me off. They built him up so big in the match for it to just be trashed randomly.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Poor Ryder


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:yes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Did Bray mess up here? Sure this was meant for Bryan not Ryder. :


yeah bc you see the ref tryign to give him the mic again
the ref screwed up by giving him the mic one spot too early


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

This right now with Wyatt did not make any sense at ALL! he was throwing people out like he was Lesnar and i think he got thrown out by Kane. Why make someone look that strong and than toss him out like he is a second rate jobber.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Let the fuckery begin...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The loudest mofo in the room!!!!!


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

FWIW, I started a timer as soon as D Bryan's music hit just to see exactly how long he was in the match for.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

... and this is pretty much the peak of the Royal Rumble right now


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> So technically, did Curtis Axel win the Rumble?


You forfeit if you don't enter the ring before the next number is called


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

You can tell how pissed Bryan is bc he knows he is gettting thrown out soon


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> yeah bc you see the ref tryign to give him the mic again
> the ref screwed up by giving him the mic one spot too early


I went to my mate 'someone big is coming out here' thinking maybe the undertaker and then i heard 'WOO WOO WOO' ...'ok maybe not'.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow, I forgot how bad Brock was on the mic, and how badly he needs Heyman. Maybe Heyman can take up Reigns after Brock is gone and Reigns can actually become something?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So idiotic from Bray's point of view he didn't just duck, push Bryan up and send him flying over the ropes.. Idiotic booking...
well ok, not at it's finest.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

that pop!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Started watching at 9. I caught the Seth Rollins and Brock Lesnar interview. Did I miss anything noteworthy before that?


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I can't help but think that this will be the best cheers that anyone will get in the rumble before the Boos begin.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

JBL: "You've got a long Rumble ahead of you young man, pace yourself.".

Maybe it was a screwjob, or even something called on the fly?

At the very least this adds fuel to the fire

Thoughts?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

What A Maneuver said:


> Started watching at 9. I caught the Seth Rollins and Brock Lesnar interview. Did I miss anything noteworthy before that?


No. They just showed the triple threat from last night.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Korvin said:


> I can't help but think that this will be the best cheers that anyone will get in the rumble before the Boos begin.


it didnt help that after DB got eliminated they had like 6 jobbers in a row come out


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What A Maneuver said:


> Started watching at 9. I caught the Seth Rollins and Brock Lesnar interview. Did I miss anything noteworthy before that?


Just the triple threat match from last night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Relive the pain people


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> No. They just showed the triple threat from last night.


Alrighty. Thanks.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Fandango is the man, I don't care what people say.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Are they adding in cheers for Roman?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That "fact" sign haha


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Be interesting to see if they edit out the boos.

WOuld be typical of this company


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

tyson kidd got an ok reaction to i didnt catch that last night


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Self high-5!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

So, kayfabe-wise, what do you have to do to get in the Rumble? Do these veterans just call and say, "hey, I wanna win the title again, let me in the Rumble" while there are guys on the active roster that don't get in?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

DDP out of nowhere!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DDP is why no Orton?


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

It's coming...


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I would have loved to see a diamond cutter/rko outta no where competition


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusec strong. rusev crush Lana


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

and now the fuckery starts
and of course they cut to an ad right when he is eliminated


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And here comes the BS :kd


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Nope people are still mad.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The last gasp of the Royal Rumble right there


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Timely commercial much?


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

jacobdaniel said:


> FWIW, I started a timer as soon as D Bryan's music hit just to see exactly how long he was in the match for.


About 10:36


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

And the shitshow begins


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

most awkward moment of the night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

HAHA cut right to commercial


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

and bryan is out =/


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Looking at Bryan's elimination, it could have been a botch, Bryan sure had a really surprised look on his face.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam watching it on tv hurts more then when it happened in person when i was there live


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*LOOOOOOOOL Ad to interrupt the bullshit chants, god this company.

As if the 2937834 infested ads already played weren't enough.*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 36s36 seconds ago

Yo DB, was pulling for you, brother. but if you really want to steal the show #Wrestlemania Im right here & way angrier #RAW


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So awful Rusev is going to get ruined.. Dammit I like that guy's work in the ring!!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Did anyone else feel after watching that again that it was unplanned? Just a small feeling.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

they might aswell of cut of the live feed there 

i cant even remember if theres another surprise entrant after this?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The exact moment where the fans turn on the show, and rightfully so.

:hbk1


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL at the commentary after the elimination. I have heard more exciting commentary on new tax regulations on CSpan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All down hill from here.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Necramonium said:


> Looking at Bryan's elimination, it could have been a botch, Bryan sure had a really surprised look on his face.


That was no botch Bryan jumped like 4 feet when Bray knocked him off.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Markus123 said:


> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler 36s36 seconds ago
> 
> Yo DB, was pulling for you, brother. but if you really want to steal the show #Wrestlemania Im right here & way angrier #RAW


Drooling


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler · 1m1 minute ago 
Yo DB, was pulling for you, brother.
but if you really want to steal the show #Wrestlemania Im right here
& way angrier
#RAW


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

That elimination was just so anti-climactic


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is so damn over!!!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just skip to the end of the Rumble


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

checkcola said:


> Dolph Ziggler ‏@HEELZiggler · 1m1 minute ago
> Yo DB, was pulling for you, brother.
> but if you really want to steal the show #Wrestlemania Im right here
> & way angrier
> #RAW


Wait he was pulling for him even though he was in the Rumble himself?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Could it be that Bryan was swerved by Wyatt, who had been given orders to do it? Oh well.


----------



## pwlax8 (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking back at the elimination, it looks like a botch


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

New Day is WCW levels of trash


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Boos still in so far.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They've cut out a bit of the rumble, Goldust hadn't even entered when Bryan was thrown out


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> That elimination was just so anti-climactic


all the IWC favorites were. DB, Cesero, Wyatt and Ziggler.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

they edited Goldust and a bunch of Bryan chants fpalm


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Edited out Shattered Dreams entrance. The Pussahys. :grin2:


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

they are leaving the audio untouched so far


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Steve Austin better be harsh on Triple H during the podcast, I swear to god. If he tip toes around the horrible booking as of late I may have to cut a bitch.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> Looking at Bryan's elimination, it could have been a botch, Bryan sure had a really surprised look on his face.


No way. Dude literally jumped like five feet. Wouldn't have done it, had it been unplanned.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DANIEL BRYAN!!!!!!!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Where's the bunny?


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Aug 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> all the IWC favorites were. DB, Cesero, Wyatt and Ziggler.


Don't forget Ambrose.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So did Adam rose join the nwo


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

I just remembered.

Even Kofi Jobston's Annual Royal Rumble Spot sucked this year.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"I HATE the rosebuds" :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This Kofi survival spot is just fucking lame


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I know the live audience can't hear the commentary. But how good is it that the commentary team try to hype Reigns as he makes his entrance!? As you've got the crowd in the background boo'ing the shit out of him.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Is it odd that I think Kofi being caught by the rosebuds was pretty funny/cool?


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> They've cut out a bit of the rumble, Goldust hadn't even entered when Bryan was thrown out


Probably when the CM Punk chants started ha


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Why the fuck Adam Rose was in the rumble? He was in the rumble for 7 seconds.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> They've cut out a bit of the rumble, Goldust hadn't even entered when Bryan was thrown out


GD probably came in during the ad to save on some of the booing


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> all the IWC favorites were. DB, Cesero, Wyatt and Ziggler.


That was like a huge middle finger to the hardcore fans, especially since it was Kane and Big Show eliminating them.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Michael Cole: "We'll show you the Royal Rumble match in its entirety"

This company literally loves shitting on its fans, if 1995 was "insulting your intelligence", they're doing a daylight robbery on your braincells.*


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Its coming its coming


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Could it be that Bryan was swerved by Wyatt, who had been given orders to do it? Oh well.


The Philadelphia screw job? Naa WWE isn't competent enough to pull that off again.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

BOOMAN REIGNS


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They turned down the boos a bit.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

Bryan elimination looked like it may have been a botch to me too. I even posted a thread last night with this crackpot theory. After a page of replies saying no it cannot be, it got closed for no apparent reason. WWE's tendrils reach far.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Reigns' boos sound edited for sure.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:reigns da look entered the ring fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how loud hte music was to drown out hte boos when he was introduced


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's funny to see people trying to touch Roman while booing him lol.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

#booooooooooooooooo


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Why the fuck Adam Rose was in the rumble? He was in the rumble for 7 seconds.


To have a reason for the rosebuds out for the Kofi's spot?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yea they didn't edit them out. you happy?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just turned my stream back on a few minutes ago and made it in time to see Reigns' entrance. In their defense, the boos have not been edited.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> They've cut out a bit of the rumble, Goldust hadn't even entered when Bryan was thrown out


Probably the part where the crowd chanted for Punk.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns getting booed every step of the way in this match

:ti


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

So Philly was booing Reigns as soon as his music hits. Kind of blows all their arguments out of the water. They were going to boo no matter what happened.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Heavy boos. I'm actually somewhat surprised that they're showing this.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

IT'S REIGNS!
The man that set a record last year. :vince2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

SVETV988_fan said:


> knowing the WWE, it would be on the backstage pass recap show of this glorified RR recap show... lel





Stone Hot said:


> Yea they didn't edit them out. you happy?


Of course not, but it'll have to do for now lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Punkholic said:


> That was like a huge middle finger to the hardcore fans, especially since it was Kane and Big Show eliminating them.


they did that bc they hoped Reigns eliminating Kane and Big show last would get cheers for Reigns but it didnt they just cheered for hte biggest heel on the roster in Rusev LOL


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Reigns heel turn confirmed....

Doing it in a pre-recorded promo :fpalm


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

New Day is so deserving of being booed


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I feel bad for New Day. They don't deserve this booing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It sounded a little lower than yesterday. Maybe its my imagination


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Big E deff said fuck you philly


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Am I crazy? is it my stream?

But the boooos sound louder than I remember last night

:ti


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Kinda looked like Rose was legit trying to catch the rope. Didn't expect him to be in very long but longer than he was anyway lol


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Reigns' boos sound edited for sure.


huh? it's not edited at all.

I can hear the boos loudly


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Lmao Big E said fuck u Philly


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

drinklime said:


> So Philly was booing Reigns as soon as his music hits. Kind of blows all their arguments out of the water. They were going to boo no matter what happened.


Exactly no scenario would have helped him.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> It sounded a little lower than yesterday. Maybe its my imagination


I actually didn't notice much of a difference, if any. Booing is booing right?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

checkcola said:


> New Day is so deserving of being booed


I agree. Stupid idea. They'd be better off as a sort of supremacy thing.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns has to be turning heel, they wouldn't keep the boos in otherwise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mizdow gets some crowd back but is gone quickly


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rollins HQ cash in tease on the Twitter ticker? 

Obviously only to fuck with the fans, not to please them.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Mizdow only guy that stopped the boos


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Seems the next Stone Cold podcast will be interesting:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559800865352318976


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Anohter IWC favorite getting shitted on and thrown out like he was worthless.

Vince is getting everything he deserves right now


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Reigns has to be turning heel, they wouldn't keep the boos in otherwise.


Not necessarily. Can you imagine the publicity if it was edited?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sandow, only thing that stopped the boos for at least a bit.,....And give themselves another reason to boo louder from fast elimination


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lmao I didn't notice somebody shouting NOOOO like a maniac when Mizdow got eliminated.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Mizdow tried to save the rumble :mj2


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Anohter IWC favorite getting shitted on and thrown out like he was worthless.
> 
> Vince is getting everything he deserves right now


Actually the IWC is getting everything it deserves while Vince laughs his ass off


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Mizdow should've stayed in longer to keep the boos at bay. At least until Ambrose came out.


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

#BooGate


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I feel bad for New Day. They don't deserve this booing


Are they saying "boo"

Or are they saying Boo-Day?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

drinklime said:


> So Philly was booing Reigns as soon as his music hits. Kind of blows all their arguments out of the water. They were going to boo no matter what happened.


What arguments? He was the obvious winner at this point.

That Sandow spot was pretty much the highlight of the whole match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Reigns has to be turning heel, they wouldn't keep the boos in otherwise.



I agree, Rocky probably wrote him a die Reigns die promo.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow swagger got a nice pop
I missed it cuz I raged so hard when Mizdow was eliminated
:maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Starting to become the land of the dinosaurs, now. Vince has a hard on for this.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

hope the we want rusev chants dont get cut!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, can guys like Mizdow, Dean, Ziggler, Bryan, Wyatt and other fan favs all be shifted to Smackdown with Raw being a show centered around Kane, Big Show, Reigns, Cena and other dat look guys


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Are they saying "boo"
> 
> Or are they saying Boo-Day?


I was saying Boo-Day.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

CM Punk chants.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they even left in the CM PUNK chant ha


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

They even kept in the CM Punk chants? Wow, they really didn't edit this at all.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Ryback was more impressive than I remember last night.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Cm Punk chant still left in. XD

unk4


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They kept the Punk chants


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That killed me last night. ryback got no reaction. Attacks reigns, feed me more chants in anticipation. Nails Rusev instead, crowd dies.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Punk return confirmed


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

They never even edited cm punk chants out wtf


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

BAW GAWD!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love how quiet the announcers get when the CM Punk chants started up


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I forgot Kane broke the elimination record. I was actually glad about that.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't handle Kane's widow peak or whatever it's called.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why are people so surprised that they didn't edit this? Do you think they want MORE bad publicity? I don't think so.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

the cm punk chant was out of anger but it was timely that the person out before they started was ryback


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Starting to become the land of the dinosaurs, now. Vince has a hard on for this.


which is funny since they make fun of WCW for that on those monday night wars.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

It must suck balls to Vince to see that even after a year he's gone, Punk is still fondly remembered by a lot of the fans.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Not matter what, Kane still one of the best themes in the WWE.
:fact


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

PirateMonkE said:


> I was saying Boo-Day.


The best:


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

That Ambrose pop...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds like they quietened Ambrose's pop a bit


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Hey theirs the deserved winner!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Why are people so surprised that they didn't edit this? Do you think they want MORE bad publicity. I don't think so.


Only surprised about the CM PUNK chants being left in since they edit those out on Raw every week they happen.
they cant edit everything else because it was all booing and the big sites like CNN picked up on it


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Not matter what, Kane still one of the best themes in the WWE.
> :fact


:nowords


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fuckin pissed they kept those crybaby punk chants in


----------



## Slugworth (Dec 28, 2013)

Dat Ambrose pop!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

who was it the bloodied reigns last night btw? i didnt catch who done it


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Cut to commercials fans should know better than to chant for ambrose over da look


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Reigns has to be turning heel, they wouldn't keep the boos in otherwise.


Naa i think Reigns is too cool to turn heel.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Daemon_Rising said:


> The best:


Hahahahaha...this is awesome!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lets go Ambrose! That was the chant in my living room last night too ... and was it rewarded? was it fuck.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Fuckin pissed they kept those crybaby punk chants in



Isn't it childish to be pissed about something like that?


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Isn't it childish to be pissed about something like that?


Stone Hot is a pretty big child so


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Didn't show BNB's entrance. He got a pretty good pop.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

ambros elbows Reigns be mistake and makes him bleed


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> Fuckin pissed they kept those crybaby punk chants in


You actually used energy to get fucking pissed that the WWE didn't go out of their way scrambling from a canceled live show less 24 to put something tv because fans chanted CM Punk for like 10 seconds?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

The people who are saying this was just about Bryan are delusional. Crowd would have accepted 5 or 6 different guys to win last night.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

It seems that they are not even stopping the RR match during commercials, now suddenly Barret is in the ring.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

... and Roman's transformation into Cena 2.0 is almost complete. Now people are talking about how he has to turn heel because he's getting booed. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they cut a lot out again


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i wonder if one of they youtube videos with the crowd will be made for this event like last years


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Aug 18, 2014)

As unedited as this appears I won't surprised if the "this is bullshit" chant gets edited out. If I recall that was one of the loudest chants throughout the whole Rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> Isn't it childish to be pissed about something like that?


He is not there anymore. You take those chants out


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

dazzy666 said:


> who was it the bloodied reigns last night btw? i didnt catch who done it


Reigns is so awful even his own blood wants to get away from him


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm still in shock that DB didn't last longer. I forgot how early he got eliminated.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

man the crowd really did just die once DB was eliminated


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SkolVikings94 said:


> Stone Hot is a pretty big child so


CFTK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Fuckin pissed they kept those crybaby punk chants in


You are a hypocrite.
you were just making fun of people that were surprised they didnt edit the audio, then when they dont for Punk chants you get pissed LOL


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

checkcola said:


>


That's gold, baby, GOLD!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and Roman's transformation into Cena 2.0 is almost complete. Now people are talking about how he has to turn heel because he's getting booed. lol


Thats how it should be if a face gets booed, its common knowledge in the wrestling world, but Vince thinks he is the ruler of the wrestling world who can do whatever the fuck he wants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince needs to apologize for Cesaro's booking.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

1. It was the right move not to edit.

2. the VD Connection of Vince and Dunn need to examine the crowd reactions and see what is actually working.

3. If they push Reigns as a heel, they can fix the mess. They'll have to think it out for once, but it CAN be done. Hell, I could write the fix myself(and did so in a thread earlier today that was then copied in several other threads)

4. They need to elevate Dean Ambrose.

5. Someone mentioned brand split earlier in this thread...I think you're right, but if they leave Raw old school, Smackdown will leave them in the dust.

6. Kane getting his record is ok, but he should have then been eliminated right after it.

7. Guy like Cesaro should have been early, stayed a looong time(he has the cardio) and did so to a pop

8. Unstable Dean Ambrose..I like the moniker.

9. Russev is better than we've all, including me, given him credit for

10. Big Slow can suck the life out of any arena now.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

They edited out Titus' elimination? Figures, it was a botch anyways.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> CFTK


LOL, thanks for proving my point...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I thought Batista would return last night (not to win, just to return).


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> He is not there anymore. You take those chants out



But again, why get pissed about it? When Bryan fans get pissed about stuff they don't like, they should "grow up" or "get a life". Can I tell you the same thing right now?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gordon Shumway said:


> As unedited as this appears I won't surprised if the "this is bullshit" chant gets edited out. If I recall that was one of the loudest chants throughout the whole Rumble.


they didnt edit out the holy shit chant


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show and Kane the most dominant geezers in WWE!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta get rid of those faces that can rival Roman for cheers.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Obligatory Big Show rumble spot *yawns*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I also drew #30 in the Rumble pool with my friends... When Dolph's music hit, I knew I was in trouble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam these eliminations coming up are going to sting bad


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Show throwing people around like it was nothing, was so much bullshit, this guy hasn't been a threat in years, just kick the fucker a few times in his legs, his weakness and than gang up and throw him out.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Cesaro almost used Ziggler as a weapon against Kane there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dolph goes far too quickly.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

How is Big Show and Kane a threat?! They've never fucking won Royal Rumbles, Jesus Christ!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I still can't believe Kane and Big Show were still in as last remaining guys and not Ambrose, Wyatt, or Zigger fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Here comes the bullshit


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The General said:


> The people who are saying this was just about Bryan are delusional. Crowd would have accepted 5 or 6 different guys to win last night.


if anyone but Reigns won it would have been fine well maybe expect for Kane or Big Show.

But Sandow, Cesero, AMbrose, Bray Ziggler, hell even Rusev all would have been cheered.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Ziggler tossed out like a bag of garbage. Same with Bray. Fuck you Vince.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Show and Kane are the future belee!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I do think Bray should have won, he had a great night.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

FINAL 5!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I forgot how absolutely awful these eliminations were.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam that fuckin hurt to watch


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

it's time


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Dolph goes far too quickly.


If you mean he did too much too fast, he did only have a couple minutes.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

They edited out the bullshit chants


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman looking strong. Dean has gotta lose another ppv.


----------



## JERIPUNK (Nov 19, 2009)

It seems to be edited big time. Were are the we want refunds chant...and this is bullshit chants


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

The_It_Factor said:


> I'm still in shock that DB didn't last longer. I forgot how early he got eliminated.


How could you forget? The fact that he got eliminated so quickly was what made everyone so pissed off...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Roman looking strong. Dean has gotta lose another ppv.


Only 1 man can win


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

JERIPUNK said:


> It seems to be edited big time. Were are the we want refunds chant...and this is bullshit chants


Nope they have been in. The BS chants start soon.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Vince needs to apologize for Cesaro's booking.


But, but, he talked bad about my golden boys!

:vince7


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose could pick up Big Shows leg while Reigns couldn't, they didn't make him look strong.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The ending was just awful...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman is so gassed.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

i can because they were hoping this woudl get cheers for Reigns but it still didnt they instead cheered for Rusev.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I feel so bad for talent when Kane and Big Show are positioned as your top heels in this Royal Rumble

Just the way fan favs are tossed like nothing


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Did Big Show forget he had fists, after he ko´d and eliminated Ziggler and Wyatt with one punch.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Necramonium said:


> Big Show throwing people around like it was nothing, was so much bullshit, this guy hasn't been a threat in years, just kick the fucker a few times in his legs, his weakness and than gang up and throw him out.


Magic Beans work better


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Bullshit chants now.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

JERIPUNK said:


> It seems to be edited big time. Were are the we want refunds chant...and this is bullshit chants


Right there.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Reigns laid on the mat for the majority of the rumble.. so bad.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Non-edited crowd. Nice.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

I bet next year's Royal Rumble is going to be in one of the more "WWE-catered" type of cities like Nashville, TN or Tulsa, OK, so that Cena's third Rumble win doesn't get booed the shit out of. :bean


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

I could hear bullshit chants


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I thought Ambrose was going to survive that elimination but nope! Fuck you Vince! Fuck You Dunn! Fuck You WWE!

Michael Cole :ti You think they're mad about that!? STFU!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Roman is so gassed.


Brock's gonna end up killing him


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Here are the bullshit chants


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

I respect the WWE for not editing any of these chants


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

Looks like they didn't edit out 'bullshit' afterall.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

DJ2334 said:


> How could you forget? The fact that he got eliminated so quickly was what made everyone so pissed off...


I thought it was just because he didn't win/Reigns won.



Also... Unedited chants and Cole acknowledging them! Wow!


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Roman is so gassed.


Roman was gassed in the corner when the count down for 22 started.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

"We want refunds" chants.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I do think Bray should have won, he had a great night.


I agree with that also, bray should have and could have won.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

JERIPUNK said:


> It seems to be edited big time. Were are the we want refunds chant...and this is bullshit chants


Where are you watching this from? I just heard both the bullshit and the we want refund chants. Big Show smirks at the Bullshit chant, as it its heel heat for him.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Kane/Big Show turn is so corny


----------



## mike10dude (Oct 29, 2009)

I can also hear the I want refunds chant now


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

JERIPUNK said:


> It seems to be edited big time. Were are the we want refunds chant...and this is bullshit chants


Lol. Funny. They weren't


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

WE WANT REFUNDS!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

There's the refunds chants.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a shitty rumble.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns is so hated the fans booed the rock and cheered for Rusev


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

they edited in cheers LOL


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I heard a little high pitched pop they added, glad they kept most of the boos in


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

The look on Big Show's face!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Them boos.

:lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

it's over :lol


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

It's a shower of boos, then when Show and Kane's feet hit the floor, a pop of cheers... then booing resumes 2 seconds later. I don't even know how to take that.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

haha boooooooooooo

only lawler was happy


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

again Dean elbowed Roman in face then roman went to corner and was bleeding


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

retention28 said:


> Kane/Big Show turn is so corny


Reigns didn't win by being "strong" just because of the idiocy of the villains being stupid


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Some kids still popped for Reigns. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"WE WANT RUSEV" :Jordan


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

....Did they pipe in "We Want Rusev?"..I don't even..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought the chant was we want Rusev


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*The Rock still moves great; looks a lot better than he did several years ago when he was too bloated.*


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

and even this wasn't enough


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> I heard a little high pitched pop they added, glad they kept most of the boos in


Nope that was there last night. No editing at all


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Rusev spot was absolutely pointless.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

volt28 said:


> ....Did they pipe in "We Want Rusev?"..I don't even..


No that was there last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman tries ro hide behind Rock's popularity but he cant hide after all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nope, they didn't edit the boo's lol.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Rusev came up from under that bottom rope like a superhero coming out of the womb.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

They added a pop for Reigns when he threw Rusev over.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

You know your next top face is fucked when the hated Russian gimmick is cheered.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The way Roman eliminates the unstoppable monster Rusev in 5 seconds... unreal

He's probably gonna kill Brock in less than 5 minutes


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Was they really cheers when he threw out Rusev?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Rusev is an idiot! Why the fuck would you get in where the 'winner' can see you!?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

They didn't edit any boos people so suck it


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Got to admit those chants didn't sound like refunds...they want Rusev was how I heard it....


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

retention28 said:


> They added a pop for Reigns when he threw Rusev over.


Nope it was there live


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

There's definitely less booing than there was last night


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> The Rusev spot was absolutely pointless.


Last year: 4 people to eliminate him

This year: 1


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love hte look on the rocks face like ARE THEY BOOING US lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:vince went full retard with this


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The ending is just so horrible. You have your fan favorites in the match and they made all of them have the worst eliminations possible. Ziggler, Wyatt, and Ambrose were all just casually thrown out of the ring as if they were sacks of shit by 2 of the worst wrestlers on the roster.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Roman Reigns seriously needs to turn heel to make any sense. Just like the "Die Rocky Die", he can't just do a Cena or else he is done.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

the boos for the hug, lol. awesome, I love how cole and lawyer and jbl are ignoring the massive negative reaction lol


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Reigns' theme music is absolutely deafening. *


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Some kids still popped for Reigns. :lol


You could hear all the kid voice's scream when he eliminated Show and Kane and the rest of the people above 18 boo. XD


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

There was nothing edited, i rewatched it.

it was exactly the same. even the mini pop when rusev got thrown by the kids then boos


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rock is not pleased.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Did you people really think they were saying "We want refunds"?

It was We Want Rusev because he hadn't been eliminated lol I heard that and I was listening to it through bad quality on a shitty stream LOL


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

volt28 said:


> ....Did they pipe in "We Want Rusev?"..I don't even..


No they didn't edit the crowd at all from what I can tell.. Those chants happened last night exactly at that time.



MANIC_ said:


> Did you people really think they were saying "We want refunds"?
> 
> It was We Want Rusev because he hadn't been eliminated lol I heard that and I was listening to it through bad quality on a shitty stream LOL


The "we want refunds" was earlier, just after the "Bullshit" chants.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is the stupidest part, the Authority is "mad", yet, weeks leading up, they were trying to stop Bryan from winning the Rumble, even being in it... so now Reigns just randomly gets the storyline?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Got to admit those chants didn't sound like refunds...they want Rusev was how I heard it....


They were chanting for rusev, but earlier they chanted for refunds and then they do again in a few minutes


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> They didn't edit any boos people so suck it


They didnt edit out the Punk chants either, and you were crying about that

Love your logic once again


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love hte look on the rocks face like ARE THEY BOOING US lol


Rock: "Are you saying BOO or BOO-LIEVE THAT?"

Crowd: *throws trash* "BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"

Lawler: "I was saying BOO-Lieve that"


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Only good thing about the ending is Steph's massive titties. Yum.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

On the final three: I couldve swore that the where's our refunds chants were more clear and louder. Also, didn't recall the Rock getting that big of an entrance pop. The rest from my memory was bang on.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

MANIC_ said:


> Did you people really think they were saying "We want refunds"?
> 
> It was We Want Rusev because he hadn't been eliminated lol I heard that and I was listening to it through bad quality on a shitty stream LOL


The refunds chant was earlier. Right after the bullshit chant.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

There was no added in cheers you cheapskates anyone who watched on the network will tell you that


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Reigns is so gassed he can't even get on the second rop to pose! :lmao 

Struggling


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph is smuggling bowling balls in her top.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

the commentators are so awful :|


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They edit the boos so they were a lot, lot quieter.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

roman was waiting for the fireworks haha


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

The Spear on Rusev in slow motion was awesome!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MANIC_ said:


> Did you people really think they were saying "We want refunds"?
> 
> It was We Want Rusev because he hadn't been eliminated lol I heard that and I was listening to it through bad quality on a shitty stream LOL


It was both.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even the pyro was pissed off about the ending of last night.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Don't worry Reigns, the boos can't hurt you tonight.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

we still have at least 40 mins?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

interesting DB gets interviewed after reigns


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Bryan's going last.

I'm expecting a shoot. 

Here.

We.

Go.

Bitches.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Wrastlemondu said:


> *Reigns' theme music is absolutely deafening. *


someone at the show reported who was at the RR they had never heard a wrestlers theme so loud before to drown out the boos


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

40 minutes still wtf?

Reigns interview
Bryan interview
HHH?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dont cry Roman!!!!


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jesus christ they didn't edit anything god dam you people are too much


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

ikarinokami said:


> the boos for the hug, lol. awesome, I love how cole and lawyer and jbl are ignoring the massive negative reaction lol


I bet Vince was going apeshit backstage, going completely red faced, bulging veins.


MAKE HIM LOOK STRONG COLE! GODDAMNIT! :vince3


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Now for the Hundred Million Dollar Question... How is Reigns going to react to all of it?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Xobeh said:


> They edit the boos so they were a lot, lot quieter.


They didn't edit shit. Stop with the conspiracy theories. It would be almost impossible for boos to be louder than they were last night and tonight (which were identical). That was the sound of 85% of the crowd shitting on a match.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Interesting D-Bryan is "main eventing" this show.

He will probably say "Yeah I guess I am truly a B+ player after all. I suck and dont deserve a WM main event."

SAY IT YOU DAMN MIDGET SAY IT :vince5


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I come back hoping I haven't missed Bryan's interview, see Reings' is coming up, switch back over


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

WHOSE READY FOR THE SHOOT BITCHES. COME ON BRYAN. Air THAT SHIT OUT THERE.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The best solution would still be an allout 30 minute all over the building brawl and Rollins winning the belt.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ashley678 said:


>


:lmao Holy shit. Is that real?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dazzy666 said:


> we still have at least 40 mins?



more like 25 mins, 15 mins of this will be ads


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Rock: "Are you saying BOO or BOO-LIEVE THAT?"
> 
> Crowd: *throws trash* "BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!"
> 
> Lawler: "I was saying BOO-Lieve that"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, you had a good run Rusev. Now it's time to get berried.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

that pic is real


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Calling it now. 

We're getting a Bryan v Lesnar v Roman RAINZZZZZZZZZ Mania.

That cancellation # must've been significant.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

PunkShoot said:


> 40 minutes still wtf?
> 
> Reigns interview
> Bryan interview
> HHH?


you forgot the ADs :vince


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Brazzers even says they support Bryan


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't really feel one way or another about Reigns but the fact that they are using Undertaker's streak and Lesnar as means to get him over and the crowd is already rejecting him should be concerning to them


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Welp, you had a good streak Rusev. Now it's time to get berried.


So it really is happening. RIP Russev, it's been fun.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

https://twitter.com/Brazzers/status/559753410162216960


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Knowing this fucking company, with everyone crying out for a Reigns heel turn, they'll turn Bryan instead.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

birthday_massacre said:


> someone at the show reported who was at the RR they had never heard a wrestlers theme so loud before to drown out the boos


Yes. I was thinking exactly that. THe music is so freaking loud, and it seems like it is trying to mask the crowd reaction.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Welp, you had a good run Rusev. Now it's time to get berried.


:mark:

For the title?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That's a blizzard? Here in Wisconsin that's called morning frost.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So does Bryan cut a worked shoot here, or does he cut a kayfabe underdog promo ?


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol JBL ignores the booing from last night


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> Welp, you had a good run Rusev. Now it's time to get berried.


Why is that happening at Fast Lane?

Rusev to go over then, and then Cena to go over at Wrestlemania?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JBL is a liar!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go with the Roman interview.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Once again; in its "Entirety", just stfu with this bullshit you crooks .. still haven't forgot about the uncensored, unedited WWE Network.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

what's with this feedback?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Would have been funny if Rollins cashed in on Lesnar in the interview room.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Booker T: "You have a hell of a future" lol


----------



## Larfleeze (Jan 8, 2014)

The sound at the end there was HEAVILY edited lol


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

EVEN THE MIC IS BADLY REACTING

THIS IS PURE GOLD


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

fucking audio


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Another terrible promo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns new name should be The Crock!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns telling stories about learning to swim... story telling time with Reigns.. .ugh


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

How do you scratch and claw in water? :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

This is fucking hilarious


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

BUT YOU'RE STILL NOT READY, ROMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Sika failed to kill his son. There you go. Blame Sika for not drowning him properly.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Cool story Roman. (Y) :side:


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Great answer by reigns


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

More terrible scripted writing for Reigns.

I learned to swim bitches!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think his Dad should be reported to the authorities.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Roman "Story Time" Reigns


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*"Some say they treated you unfairly" .. said no one ever.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't believe they're keeping him a face and making him Cena :lmao


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol this is terrible


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No heel Reigns, that's for sure.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ugh, they're making him sound like Cena. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

#RISEABOVEREIGNS


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

John cena must have wrote this promo for him


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Standard Cena line about getting booed


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Just tell your real opinion Reigns, you just said everyone who criticizes you are lifehaters.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

funnyfaces1 said:


> How do you scratch and claw in water? :lmao


Reigns new finisher, the "Doggy Paddle"


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Larfleeze said:


> The sound at the end there was HEAVILY edited lol


Wasn't edited at all. Identical to last night. They just jacked up the music to drown out the crowd as much as possible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a tool!!!!!!


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Playing Cena 2.0 isn't gonna help you, Reigns.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no, don't take the Cena route with talking about crowd reactions.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UGH i hate how they break kayfabe in these interviews
why do they ask questions about getting pushed


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Reigns is so cool. How can you guys boo him?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Omg it's cena lite. the lack of charisma is telling.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh, okay, great Vince.
This is basically "fuck you fans who are over the age of ten".

Great Vince, great.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Holy fuck people in this forum cannot spell shit that's literally right in front of them.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What's the deal with Rusev fighting cena at fast lane but not having the title on the line? Since when do champs fight singles ppv non-title matches???


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"You have to deliver..."

... exactly Reigns, which you fail to do. Which is why you got the reaction you did.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh God, he's quoting Cena..

At least they fixed the Mic buzz :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This promo is so Cena-ish, i'm half expecting him to whip his jacket off and be wearing some day-glo ridiculous t-shirt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

You dont deserve it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Did they go through the forum and pick out the most asked questions? Lol..

Reigns was horrible in the rumble. Laid in the corner for a long period of time.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

So does he get booed next week after this?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Why is that happening at Fast Lane?
> 
> Rusev to go over then, and then Cena to go over at Wrestlemania?



I'd bet on it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

He just cut a John Cena promo.

He's fucked.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

He sounds like a puppet on strings


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

terrible promo incoming


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Going the Cena route with Reigns I see


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Why is that happening at Fast Lane?
> 
> Rusev to go over then, and then Cena to go over at Wrestlemania?


Hopefully it's the other way around. So Rusev can have his WM moment. Butttt, not gonna happen, jack :cena


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

This promo isn't TERRIBLE.


----------



## metr0man (Mar 17, 2011)

When did John Cena grow facial hair


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Now using his family link again. God, this guy is the worst ever.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Reigns going for that sympathy. The fangirls will be defending him to the death after this.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

LoL, I don't even...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Crock and The Rock. The Rock and Crock Connection!!!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Oh the family blood card. Curtis Axel should have thought of that.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh if Wrestlemania was in Philadelphia this year! 

You were born in this business Roman but the thing is.....YOU'RE NOT READY YET!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

At least he's not "overcoming the odds".


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He's better speaking naturally like this.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Here he goes again with the weird facial expressions.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> This promo is so Cena-ish, i'm half expecting him to whip his jacket off and be wearing some day-glo ridiculous t-shirt


There's still time for that


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:uhoh:ha:mannion:maury:heston:frankielel:Jordan:chlol:garrett:tiohh:HA:duck

That was so fucking bad


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

SnapOrTap said:


> Bryan's going last.
> 
> I'm expecting a shoot.
> 
> ...









wkc_23 said:


> Welp, you had a good run Rusev. Now it's time to get berried.


Oh fucking hell


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So are they done with replaying Royal Rumble?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Would have been a perfect moment for a angry heel promo... This company.

:fuckthis

And this promo:

"i was born into this business!"

That doesn't mean you become a instant star!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor &#8207 @WWECreative_ish 10s11 seconds ago

Yokozuna is @WWERomanReigns's cousin? We didn't even know Roman was Japanese. #RAWTonight


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*"Born in this business" ..

Didn't he only start wrestling 4 years ago @25 after failing a career in A.Football?*


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

So how long will this last before WWE realizes Reigns isn't ready and isn't connecting?

If the Rock can't get him a decent reaction, the time is not now. Their ruining any possible future Reigns can have and driving the product down the crapper.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Cena :mark:


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Aug 18, 2014)

Cena wrote his answers I see. Expect him in a neon flak jacket on Thursday.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And... :lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The fuck was that? Whoever was talking just started mumbling and then stopped talking :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nepotism is running wild!!!!!


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

I hate Roman Reigns

Sooooo boring


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That was pointless. 

And fire the audio guy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

They are going the cena route with him. Wish they didn't but oh well.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> So does he get booed next week after this?



maybe worse since that sounded just like Cena.

Or maybe its split 50/50 Lets go Roman///Roman Sucks.

I think that is what is going to happen to him. he will get the 50/50 Cena split


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

dont know what to take from that


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That thing was so scripted and inauthentic


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ElTerrible said:


> Oh the family blood card. Curtis Axel should have thought of that.


Even if he did play that card he still doesn't have DA LOOK!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a good omen for Reigns going forward. Addressing the boos same way Cena did and we all saw how that worked out.

:ti


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

X Spectrum said:


> Here he goes again with the weird facial expressions.


I'm certain if this was 1998, you would be saying the same thing about The Rock.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well it wasn't the worst promo. Kinda generic though and the shades of Cena are worrying.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*@ the shit coming out of Reigns's mouth.*


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bad For Business said:


> This promo is so Cena-ish, i'm half expecting him to whip his jacket off and be wearing some day-glo ridiculous t-shirt












:reigns


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Marcos 25063 said:


> Cena :mark:


What are you talking about? We just saw Cena have a interview a few minutes ago


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Roman Cena 2.0 w/ family connections to the business this time


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> That was pointless.
> 
> And fire the audio guy.



they cut and pasted 20 takes of that interview
he deserves a raise if anything


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought Roman handled himself well there. It could have been worse.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> I'm certain if this was 1998, you would be saying the same thing about The Rock.


It worked with the Rock because he was over the top all the time. This blend between realism and over the top just doesn't work with him.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm sorry but that was heartfelt and honest. Unscripted and honest, well it felt unscripted. 
He's just a young man doing his job, i want to believe you aren't hating on him but his employers, they deserve your revile but not him.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rusev Burial...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Not a good omen for Reigns going forward. Addressing the boos same way Cena did and we all saw how that worked out.
> 
> :ti


yea 15 time world champ


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Not bad. Nothing spectacular.


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Im glad im a reigns fan way better than generic ass jack swagger who cant get over with the best gimmick in the league lmfao


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Reigns wasn't as bad as normal. Normally sounds like he ate a jar of peanut butter. Content not so good though.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cena vs Rusev this soon?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

dazzy666 said:


> dont know what to take from that


That his father tried to kill him and failed. Somebody needs to get their little 8 year old brother to call 911 and have him say that the dad of Roman Reigns tried to drown him in the pool.:grin2:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> I'm sorry but that was heartfelt and honest. Unscripted and honest, well it felt unscripted.
> He's just a young man doing his job, i want to believe you aren't hating on him but his employers, they deserve your revile but not him.


I agree, when thy picked him to the rumble, was he supposed to say no?


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> yea 15 time world champ


Honestly, that doesn't even mean shit anymore.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Reigns name-dropping his famous dad and kin was cool, especially since management finally relented and acknowledge on-screen that he, Jimmy, Jey and Rocky are all cousins. Hopefully with his Samoan roots being played up, they tweak his ring gear accordingly (and no, not the hilariously bad shit that Rock wore as Rocky Maivia :rock).


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

he gave the right answers, they asked the right questions but that swimming story could have been left out


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

I understand not wanting REigns to main event because you're a fan of Bryan's ringwork, but lets stop with the Bryan fans attacking Reigns' promo work. Bryan is 10x more corny and cringe worthy.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

freezingtsmoove said:


> Im glad im a reigns fan way better than generic ass jack swagger who cant get over with the best gimmick in the league lmfao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well the Fast Lane match will end in shenanigans.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

HHHbkDX said:


> Why is that happening at Fast Lane?
> 
> * Rusev to go over then, and then Cena to go over at Wrestlemania?*


No doubt this will happen.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I'm sorry but that was heartfelt and honest. Unscripted and honest, well it felt unscripted.
> He's just a young man doing his job, i want to believe you aren't hating on him but his employers, they deserve your revile but not him.


Congratulations for falling for WWE's tricks


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Kayfabe: "They paid their money to watch the show & share their opinion & I respect that."

Real: "They suck at life, just shut up & watch the show."*


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

This won't work with Reigns. Cena had a loyal fanbase to back him up and was already by far the top merch sales when he was still a midcarder.

He's going to flop. Hard.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

I wish we could see Daniel Bryan shoot hard, but that is not gonna happen. He is gonna talk about how he failed us and then Kane interrupts or some shit like that. #WWEFuckery


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Reigns name-dropping his famous dad and kin was cool, especially since management finally relented and acknowledge on-screen that he, Jimmy, Jey and Rocky are all cousins. Hopefully with his Samoan roots being played up, they tweak his ring gear accordingly (and no, not the hilariously bad shit that Rock wore as Rocky Maivia :rock).












someone please PS reign's face onto this.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuck I think that interview did help reigns.

Oh god cena about to bury rusev


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> he gave the right answers, they asked the right questions but that swimming story could have been left out



The swimming story was painful


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why was Cena acting like he's friends with Rollins?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

X Spectrum said:


> It worked with the Rock because he was over the top all the time. This blend between realism and over the top just doesn't work with him.


It will work with Roman Reigns. Some people just need to get with the picture.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

No one gives a shit.


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

wow.... that's how they set up Cena-Rusev.... 

smh


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Congratulations for falling for WWE's tricks


What trick? You mean Roman picked himself to win?


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

No Cena, leave Rusev alone  . Rusev, you had a good run.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully that means Rusev will win at Mania!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

That's the feud? Rusev was screwed, wants to yell and Cena pushes him?

WTF?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

i hope rusev beats him at fast lane and mania


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> What are you talking about? We just saw Cena have a interview a few minutes ago


I thought he would come live


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> Cena vs Rusev this soon?


the match will end without a finish or someone bigger will put down Cena and Rusev will get the pin.
No way Cena goes over clean at a D PPV


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

omg haha










https://twitter.com/WWE/status/559916395035901952


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Said never submitted twice in 10 seconds. 

Cena def. Rusev in submission match at Mania. Confirmed. LOL.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Stings new getup is pretty badass.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@WWECreative_ish 4m4 minutes ago

Moral of the story: cheer for @WWERomanReigns or his father will drown him in a pool. #RAWTonight


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

so Cena vs Rusev....Rocky IV repeat,lol.

Will we see vignettes of Rusev training in a modern gym while we see Cena train in a farmhouse somewhere in Siberia while a Survivor song plays in background, culminating in Cena climbing to top of a mountain and screaming Draggooooo...oops....Rusevvvvvvv.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I agree, when thy picked him to the rumble, was he supposed to say no?


It's like if I were told I was going to be doing a series of lectures. No i'm not ready for that and I don't have enough research under my belt yet. Would I be heartbroken after taking that opportunity as nervous as I would be and hearing student talk about how shit I was and saying they wouldn't come to my lectures? yes but I would just be doing the job I was paid to do. You catch me?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wait...did I miss something? Did they just say the Authority were planning this match at Wrestlemania but it's happening in 3 weeks @ Fastlane? 

Well the hell can't it happen at Wrestlemania?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> What trick? You mean Roman picked himself to win?


The promo designed to try and get people not to hate Reigns.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is the Mania behind the scenes show still on for tonight? I know they moved the podcast to next Monday.


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> It will work with Roman Reigns. Some people just need to get with the picture.


Don't think so. He could have shown some improvement, but for the last months he's stagnant, both in-ring and in mic skills.

This guy is Lex Luger 2.0


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait a second, did they say that they wanted cena vs rusev at WM, but they are doing it sooner?.

Can they actually say that?


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


> I thought he would come live


I can't believe there's still a Cena mark on here. :bigphil


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Why was Cena acting like he's friends with Rollins?


To steal his future face spotlight of course


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

ashley678 said:


> omg haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The face of a badass.....in a gay porn.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Hopefully Rusev beats Cena @fastlane then faces The Rock @Mania.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sting vs Triple H at WM, it's pretty much official.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> I'm sorry but that was heartfelt and honest. Unscripted and honest, well it felt unscripted.
> He's just a young man doing his job, i want to believe you aren't hating on him but his employers, they deserve your revile but not him.


*Maybe if he wasn't a cocky douchebag who said his 'haters have no lives' and he didn't think his shit don't stink when he literally is one of the least talented men on the roster, I would respect him more.

I don't care about him winning the Rumble that much, but I'm not gonna kiss his ass when he's given no reason for me to and has failed to deliver in the ring or on the mic.*


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ashley678 said:


> omg haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They've screenshotted him doing his sad puppy eyes perfectly there.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Don't care about Rusev, don't care about Cena. At least this'll keep them both busy for Wrestlemania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Bryan?


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Man, they are rushing into PPV already. Might aswell not even have a PPV in Febuary but instead a Raw Special


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> They are going the cena route with him. Wish they didn't but oh well.


We cant be shocked by this. 

Shit, I didn't even watch his segment because I knew the angle they were going to go with it. There is an angle they SHOULD go with it, but I knew they wouldn't.

Judging from the comments, Its pretty much what everyone expected.

Next decade will be more of the same, unfortunately...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Sting @ Fast Lane. Gotta get them views for the free network month.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

is lesnar and reigns going be in bryans promo?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember when I used to make those threads of John Cena vs Rusev

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...a-making-his-mission-take-rusev-next-ppv.html


WWE is finally hearing me :mark:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SkolVikings94 said:


> someone please PS reign's face onto this.


Fannehpeck plz :rock4


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Wait...did I miss something? Did they just say the Authority were planning this match at Wrestlemania but it's happening in 3 weeks @ Fastlane?
> 
> Well the hell can't it happen at Wrestlemania?


Our luck they are probably trying to figure out how to get Cena in the Brock / Reigns match at WM.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Reigns exposes the business irrevocably.

But its okay because he's the future

Mark logic fpalm


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

This is why i almost never watch Raw live, commercials, commercials, commercials. Same reason why i almost never watch tv anymore as well, mostly watch Comedy Channel as they only have a commercial every 30 minutes or at least 15 minutes. American tv sure loves commercials, i remember watching the Superbowl last year and after a hour i was ready to kill someone.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

checkcola said:


> The swimming story was painful


Yea and Im a Reigns fan and I cringed at that but everything else he did was fine


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

cena will probs be in wrestlemania that was a clear audible on changes


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Trips and Sting face to face at Fast Lane.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Why was Cena acting like he's friends with Rollins?


Wait...what?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fannehpeck plz :rock4


Lol, while I was scrolling down from top of page, that pic of the Rock had me thinking it was a pick of "Kid" from House Party.rofl.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

The latest inductee into the Hall of Fame? a icon, a movie star...The Miz??? :lol:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> yea 15 time world champ


Face of the company that gets booed by half the audience practically every week and has at the very least slowed the momentum of a number of guys over the years.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Fannehpeck plz :rock4


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

see if arnold goes on last at the hall of fame ill be pissed


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Oh my gosh if Wrestlemania was in Philadelphia this year!
> 
> You were born in this business Roman but the thing is.....YOU'RE NOT READY YET!!


I am pretty sure after last night we lost our chance at getting WrestleMania 33


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> It's like if I were told I was going to be doing a series of lectures. No i'm not ready for that and I don't have enough research under my belt yet. Would I be heartbroken after taking that opportunity as nervous as I would be and hearing student talk about how shit I was and saying they wouldn't come to my lectures? yes but I would just be doing the job I was paid to do. You catch me?


Yeah the situation sucks, but at the end of the day Roman tried his best and was doing his job. If he wasn't ready, it's not like it's his fault he was pushed into that position.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought it was going to be The Miz when they said Hollywood star.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How does TMZ know who is in the WWE HOF before people that work for the WWE
it amkes them look stupid


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Our luck they are probably trying to figure out how to get Cena in the Brock / Reigns match at WM.


"Cena did not get pinned or submit at the Royal Rumble Pay-per-view!!!"

:cole:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Arnold in the HOF :eyeroll


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*TMZ TMZ TMZ TMZ TMZ TMZ TMZ ..

Look how hip ... owh wait no .. how unhip & how uncool we are; TMZ were the first to break it? you work for the fucking company you stooges you should hear it from them firsthand.*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

An actor as 2nd inductee instead of a wrestler? fpalm


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Man, they are rushing into PPV already. Might aswell not even have a PPV in Febuary but instead a Raw Special


Honestly, if there isn't two major belts, you might as well. Nothing really is on the line anymore. Honestly, the more PPVs there are, the less special they are.

Law of diminishing returns.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> How does TMZ know who is in the WWE HOF before people that work for the WWE
> it amkes them look stupid


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I wouldn't even consider myself a ziggler mark but the way he was treated was just wrong man, it was all kinds of fucked up the way those two old skeletons just tossed his body out the ring like a damn rag doll. That right there was the final nail in the coffin for me, I just can't do it any more...feel like I'm in a fucking abusive relationship with this company.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Miz should challenge Arnold to a match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

For fuck sake with these impersonations. fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige is awesome


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

those unnecessary promos of terminator


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I love Paige.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is bryan?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Paige


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Paige tho


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Da Fuq? 

Those WWE Superstar segments acting out Arnold's catchphrases though :lmao


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Fucking love Paige


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

"I'll be back, Ryback!" :jordan5


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

OH GOD PAIGE!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

damn I guess DB really is going to close the show. I've been watching since '83 as a preteen and for the first time I can say I no longer understand what this company does anymore.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Ryback :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I still laugh at Arnie bitch slapping Triple H :maury


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The leader of the defunct WBF finally inducted in the HOF. #Vincehappy 

Ryback did a good impersonation. The rest was shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Austrian Oak! :mark:

Dem impersonations too. :jay2 :booklel



Shadowcran said:


> Lol, while I was scrolling down from top of page, that pic of the Rock had me thinking it was a pick of "Kid" from House Party.rofl.


:done

Repped.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

you guys are literally complaining about EVERYTHING lmao get a grip children


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

ill be back ryback haha


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Face of the company that gets booed by half the audience practically every week and has at the very least slowed the momentum of a number of guys over the years.


Money son


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

He has done NOTHING in the WWE to be in the WWE HOF lol


----------



## X Spectrum (Aug 8, 2012)

Dean Ambrose!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Ambrose :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose :lol


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

HES UNHINGED


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

SAVE US DEAN


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That's the blizzard they canceled wwe for?.

That shit is normal weather here in vancouver. Honestly, I saw like no snow, wtf


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Shoot, Bryan, shoot!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd skull-fuck Paige.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Ambrose? Oh shit!

It's about to get real!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ElTerrible said:


> Ryback did a good impersonation. The rest was shit.


Ryder and Miz did great and Paige's was funny for its charm, to be honest. :draper2


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

HIHI LUNATIC FRINGE IS HERE OH MY JOHN :cole

:jbl HE TRULY IS A LUNATIC MAGGLE!

So much wasted potential in Ambrose.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Tuned back in to see Ambrose, and to see Bryan's interview is coming up

Good timing


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

YESSSSS what is he doing here ... omg are they going to triple team Brock to make sure they get the match they want? PLEASE FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ambrose is a fucking comedy act :ugh2:larry


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Had a few beers and shots with Paige. She's even funnier and cooler in person.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

wtf dean hahaha 

hes in the building,

reigns ambrose and rollins take out lesnar?

a man can dream


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

please set up Ambrose vs Bryan at WM


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Rock couldnt get Reigns over so now they're going to try and use Ahhnold.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> He has done NOTHING in the WWE to be in the WWE HOF lol


He's a better inductee than Pete Rose and Drew fucking Carey tho


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Zayniac said:


> Our luck they are probably trying to figure out how to get Cena in the Brock / Reigns match at WM.



There has been a precedent set. 

Vince: "Lesnar and Cena have this history you see. We thought it would be best to give our loyal fans the best entertainment we can offer at our biggest event of the year. #fivetimesinalifetimeofthreeyears .


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

44 Ladies, that's me!!!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> He has done NOTHING in the WWE to be in the WWE HOF lol


He backhanded HHH! maybe something else? Raw with Joe Mangniello?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ambrose risks life and limb to be at Raw.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

drinklime said:


> you guys are literally complaining about EVERYTHING lmao get a grip children


never been on a wrestling forum huh?


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> ElTerrible said:
> 
> 
> > Ryback did a good impersonation. The rest was shit.
> ...


Ryder's "shut up" was spot on.


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Miz & Ryback's were good.
Paige was funny. I like her.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> That's the blizzard they canceled wwe for?.
> 
> That shit is normal weather here in vancouver. Honestly, I saw like no snow, wtf


its not gonna hit bad until midnight, we are getting two feet


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't handle this Ickey Woods commercial anymore


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

time to make bryan kiss roman reign ass :vince


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Had a few beers and shots with Paige. She's even funnier and cooler in person.


Did you shag her? :grin2:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I'd skull-fuck Paige.


She'll bite it off. 

you know that right?


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

Why is it when they were going through a few pics of Arnold they showed a picture of him (when he was governor) loading bags of money labelled "Taxpayer" into a van shown? Botch LOL?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> He backhanded HHH! maybe something else? Raw with Joe Mangniello?


He gave Austin a chair.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paige!!! I'm starting to like her now! :lol


----------



## SeriousThreat (Aug 27, 2007)

Ambrose better not be here to just get his ass kicked by Lesnar


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

im hoping something good happens here but have a feeling there going end speaking about the snow again

they just advertised the rumble on sky again we just watched it for free :haha


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

If fucking Arnold gets the Donald Trump treatment at the hall of fame ceremony because he's a celebrity and not a wrestler then I will forever hate smarks...


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Here we go, cryingfest from yours truly Daniel Bryan up next.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Aug 18, 2014)

If they attempt to turn Bryan heel, will it stick with the fans? Not saying it's happening just wouldn't put it past them to try.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Supreme Being said:


> Why is it when they were going through a few pics of Arnold they showed a picture of him loading bags of money labelled "Taxpayer" into a van shown? Botch LOL?


"See what had happened was..."


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm not even a DB fan, but putting him back into a feud with Kane? That just isn't right, man.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan tell the truth!!!!


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Ninjaskrzypek said:
> 
> 
> > Had a few beers and shots with Paige. She's even funnier and cooler in person.
> ...


What does that even mean


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kane may as well win the casket match since they are already burying Bryan's career.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ambrose's story was better than Reigns'.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Kane FTW?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> What does that even mean


Meant s**g mate. Predictive text on the iPhone is annoying


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Now that's a promo.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

all the suffering at the Royal Rumble was worth setting up this Ambrose promo


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Like my comment if you would thrash renee


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to master some titties!!!!!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

DJ2334 said:


> If fucking Arnold gets the Donald Trump treatment at the hall of fame ceremony because he's a celebrity and not a wrestler then I will forever hate smarks...



Get Jesse Ventura to induct him and there is no issue with the audience.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Interviews and backstage segments without crowd noise feels different.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So this is the storyline for Ambrose? Could be interesting


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Please shoot type style interview on the wwe, Bryan.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so glad he is saying WRESTLER


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:renee


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

WWE's going to run a side segment during Wrestlemania of Dean trying to hitchhike / etc his way there just to troll fans.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Ambrose is soooo good smh.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> What does that even mean


Defile


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Renee in that see through blouse.

:homer


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'Got any posters of me to look at'

:lol


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So uh Daniel Bryan is just glossing over the fact his wife and evil sister are magically back together after the evil twin screwed her over in a match against the woman who made Bryan's life hell.....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ouuuuuuuuuuu, he's not taking no for an answer eh? lol.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Mainboy said:


> Ninjaskrzypek said:
> 
> 
> > What does that even mean
> ...


Lol no. Her mom was there. Crazy lady.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Tenay: OMG Tazz, what's Brian Danielson doing in the impact zone?
Tazz: I dunno, but this is surreal.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to see Renee topless damn What a body.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan sounds soooo much more natural talking than Reigns


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need more Paige next!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bryan sounds so sincere


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

I wish they'd stop panning to Bryan making it hard to fap to yhat sweet angel


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Bryan is 10000x more natural, believable, and easier to relate to than Reigns is and is clearly for more fucking humble. He sounds personable and human, not like a robot talking down on you.*


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ninjaskrzypek said:


> Lol no. Her mom was there. Crazy lady.


I hate you man for the fact you've met her  lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

wwffans123 said:


> I want to see Renee topless damn What a body.


I would much rather see Lilian like that.

Renee is too pale for me.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Bryan trying to shine through the kayfabe restriction.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So is he just going to let Wyatt slide for eliminating him?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Fuck you Vince. That is all.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm not the biggest DB fan, but there is no denying the dude has charisma. 

oh oh, I sense they are going with the DB never lost the title. the plot thickens.

seriously though this promo is incredible, the fans are going to love him after this.

what the hell is vince thinking, this is not going to pacify the fans.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

WWE never fed me as a kid
Oh, so Reigns is on steroids


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

subtle jabs at Roman.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Lolololol 

Even gotta make Reigns look "strong" even through a promo from your top babyface.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

What a fucking let down of an interview


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The WWE has Daniel Bryan putting over Roman Reigns. :lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

So now everyone is just there to put Reigns over? Fuck outta here


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Man I know Renee gave a few handy j's to get to wwe. What a women


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Shots fired*

DB says the WWE never fed him as a child.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan fanning the flames. 

Boy oh boy. 


Maybe they should have had Vince McMahon do this interview. 


But dammit. This shit is all fake. WWE knows what they are doing. So I'm going stop and just read you guys comments.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Botch!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Renee fucked that one up


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Renee botch. Lol.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow, what a fucking botch


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

So they put Bryan on here just to help Reigns out and promote his match with Kane?

Pathetic WWE. PA-THET-IC!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol Bryan puts Roman over in his promo. Bryan is truly such a great guy.


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

Alphy B said:


> time to make bryan kiss roman reign ass :vince


Called it


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns argument was, wrestling is fixed, but I will rise to the occasion even if I am handpicked

Bryan is in kayfabe mode, I didn't get it done, its on me

It's like they are talking in two different worlds


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

move on to the wwe championship? did DB just say that?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

C'mon Renee :lmao


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

botchhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Why the FUCK is he facing Kane again? Wyatt threw him out of the Rumble, at least do a casket match between Wyatt and Bryan, these two have shown they got chemistry together.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

damn renee you f'd up there


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Well that was a let down. Damn Bryan I was really hoping you'd finally fight back there, but you're still happy as fuck to be fed horseshit fpalm..

Disappointing man..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I would much rather see Lilian like that.
> 
> Renee is too pale for me.


So im guessing you no like paige? That's a shame.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Amrbose, Rollins, and Ambrose are all in the building with Brock.... I can hope can't I?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Simply Flawless said:


> So uh Daniel Bryan is just glossing over the fact his wife and evil sister are magically back together after the evil twin screwed her over in a match against the woman who made Bryan's life hell.....


Because caring about something like that is more important than the Royal Rumble situation.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh a Renee botch ... unlike her.

All three of them are in the house folks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What is more likely to happen first?

Daniel Bryan as a champion again in WWE.
Daniel Bryan TNA champion.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

was he supposed to put over how everyone thinks lesner vs Bryant is an all time match?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow they are showing taker getting ambulanced out on WWE 24.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

All this ass kissing is just going to make people angry. People see right through this shit. :deanfpalminkman


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Exactly why things will NEVER change. They are having Bryan kiss Reigns' ass :lmao

Only in the WWE.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

This is depressing.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Renée's tone when she realised that she messed up her promo. :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that was underwhelming.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> So im guessing you no like paige? That's a shame.


At times


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

What was Renee's botch? I wasnt really paying attention


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*The WWE is too transparent, we had Vince do a shoot interview with Stone Cold like 3 weeks ago; when they tread the line of "Some say you were handpicked" & you Kayfabe it over, it dosen't work because it doesn't make sense.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bryan just came over as an adult. funny that.


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

What did renee say I missed it


----------



## freezingtsmoove (Jul 4, 2014)

Says a lot about Cena that he did not show up to headquarters.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Brock better get beat up by Dean ambrose and Seth and Roman together:mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I really hope the WWE doesn't think the Reigns promo and more do think that Bryan promo is going to pacify the Reigns hate going forward.

Hell Reigns promo was almost a copy of Batista's post Rumble promo :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

CM punker said:


> move on to the wwe championship? did DB just say that?


He meant TNA. :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan took a couple of mild shots but that was pure WWE bs/ Protect the limited one.


----------



## SamiZaynFan (Jan 20, 2015)

Can she be anymore adorable. By far the most charismatic diva right now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Why the FUCK is he facing Kane again? Wyatt threw him out of the Rumble, at least do a casket match between Wyatt and Bryan, these two have shown they got chemistry together.


Because Kane has that iron-clad contract like Show


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> So im guessing you no like paige? That's a shame.





BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I would much rather see Lilian like that.
> 
> Renee is too pale for me.


Just let all 3 show for an interview in sheer tops, problem solved!


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

gamegenie said:


> Daniel Bryan fanning the flames.
> 
> Boy oh boy.
> 
> ...


Of course this shit is fake, wrestling is fake now stop bitching


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Well that was a let down. Damn Bryan I was really hoping you'd finally fight back there, but you're still happy as fuck to be fed horseshit fpalm..
> 
> Disappointing man..


Remember what I told you last night. They're going to keep using Bryan to do damage control. And he's too nice of a guy to say no.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

What did Renee say?


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Maybe WWE should try some reverse psychology, start having people shit on Reigns and go along with the crowd. I mean, they're going to have to try something, this shit they're trying now isn't gonna work.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

JDTheAlpha said:


> What was Renee's botch? I wasnt really paying attention





thegockster said:


> What did renee say I missed it


[/QUOTE]

Said something like: on Smackdown Roman Reigns will meet with Brock Lesnar but tonight on Monday Night RAW they'll meet face to face


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bork is back!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> *Amrbose*, Rollins, and *Ambrose* are all in the building with Brock.... I can hope can't I?


:lol


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Lesnar get's to grant a wish for Roman Reigns. Cool


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the two worst promo guys in the WWE goingto promo with each other LOL


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

Am I the only one who hates the whole minute you have to look at the Raw logo and listen to the theme music


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh this shit is gonna get gooooood!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Heyman's in charge lol.


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Heyman shakes hands with Reigns as a sign of respect

In the worlds of Salt-n-Pepa, WWE is pushing it (Reigns)


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Business is about to pick up. :jr


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman is taking over the interview. Yes, yes, yes!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Olivia Pope said:


> Remember what I told you last night. They're going to keep using Bryan to do damage control. And he's too nice of a guy to say no.


yeah, that's the exact vibe i got. absolutely heartbreaking to see that interview, but not surprised at all. i just can't anymore.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Heyman kicking Cole out, liking this already.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Paul Heyman is already working his magic.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

> Said something like: on Smackdown Roman Reigns will meet with Brock Lesnar but tonight on Monday Night RAW they'll meet face to face


Damn, that's a pretty bad botch there lol.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Heyman!!!!


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol .. Heyman hmm


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so basically since REigns cant talk they will just have Heyman cut his promo for him 
this fucking company


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So now Heyman kidding Reigns ass?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Money son


Cena can sell a t shirt. I give him that. But we're talking about the product.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Guys that bryan interview made me lose respect for him, can't believe I said that, but it did.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Do it Heyman!


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

i'm going to cry in the bathroom


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow I think this is live. Coles voice was going out again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is dumb. Heyman is cutting a promo for both guys.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*The gorgeous promo from Heyman and all we're gonna get is "BELEE DAT" and maybe a story about the tooth fairy.

fpalm I feel almost bad for Reigns with how goddamn limited and clearly in over his head.*


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

God they are going in overdrive mode trying to make Reigns look elite.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

So they just have Heyman do all the talking for both.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

It shouldn't be a surprise that Daniel Bryan didn't go totally off script and cut a shoot style promo. Most likely it would've been edited out, and it isn't a very wise thing to do.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman is making it seem like Brock has a chance.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This is such a torture for Reigns


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

Lol omg so Heyman is now speaking for Reigns and pushing him.
I've never seen this having to be done before. This is insane.
They are force feeding everyone Reigns


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Teasing that Rock v. Brock match again...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I feel like Brock is trying to seduce me with how he's looking at the camera....I kinda like it.*


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bryan needs to stop doing all of the bullshit WWE asks him to do and get his ass to NJPW or ROH. Seriously.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

Neither opponent can talk for shit so Heyman there to dazzle us with BS filler so they don't have to talk much.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

awful promo by reigns incoming and lesnar looks very bored


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Heyman will talk for both of them. WWE is making this work


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Guys that bryan interview made me lose respect for him, can't believe I said that, but it did.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Haha eigns is even gassed halfway thru Heyman's promo


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is trolling so hard.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Brock sitting back like a boss

:brock3


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Heyman is INCREDIBLE!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THANOS said:


> Guys that bryan interview made me lose respect for him, can't believe I said that, but it did.


Don't say that. C'mon. I need you to make life hard for me on these forums as a Roman fan. :lol

I have no problem at all having Heyman sell this feud! He's the best on the mic for a reason. Heyman is LEGEND!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Punkholic said:


> Bryan needs to stop doing all of the bullshit WWE asks him to do and get his ass to NJPW or ROH. Seriously.


And give up the bank he is making on merchandising?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Mania for me. not a chance in the world.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Reigns moving the chair sounded like a fucking horn. It was comical.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

this is gonna turn into a gay porno


----------



## thegockster (Feb 25, 2014)

Brock Lesner is the under dog for once


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this cant get any worse LOL

this is your next top star vince WTF


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Heyman turning on Lesnar is almost a foregone conclusion. He did a great job of putting Reigns over here.*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Awkward sound of Reigns moving the chair 

Reigns is talking. Like this. You know it. I know it.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

that was a good line


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I hope Reigns don't fluff his lines. 


And I hope WWE script writers didn't give him a garbage retort for LEsnar, because I think Heyman nailed it pretty good.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Reigns is talking now!

Believe that!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao This is great.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dude, the sound that chair made when he moved it made me think they had cued some intimidating music for a second.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Brock is trying his hardest to not smile :bryanlol


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

There is no way Reigns could beat Brock after what Brock did last night..
This is such a pathetic show tonight. Everyone pushes Reigns and tries to get everyone to like him. The family angle is grasping at straws.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Actually a great moment.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

This looks like the "interview" between Brock and Taker before their title match with Heyman/Steph.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Is this how you start a feud these days?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit brock made ME flinch

:ti


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Reigns must be shitting his pants


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

REIGNS IS BREATHING HEAVY

HE'S TREMBLING GUYS


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhh shit, go brock


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omg this is awful


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm not buying this match at mania until it happens.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That was actually a pretty epic ending for raw.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Okay, that was pretty good


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

IDC what anybody says, Paige is the best thing going in the E right now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Cringey as fuck. Neither of them can be good with words.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Unscripted Reigns :tucky

Praise Jesus, they freed him :drose*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

If Wrestlemania ends with Lesnar shaking Reigns' hand...

:done


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Holy shit brock made ME flinch
> 
> :ti


Me too :lmao


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> No Mania for me. not a chance in the world.


i honestly think i'm taking that break that i was going back and forth on. tonight just proved that the WWE have no intention to change their BS ways.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Holy shit! I enjoyed that Lesnar/Reigns face off! Heyman did that and Lesnar/Reigns held their own.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Umm...that was money.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FUCK OFF THE CHANCE WAS THERE.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*This whole Samoan family tree is overkill; I'm related to The Rock just for the pure fact I'm human, makes as much sense because they're hardly directly connected immediately.*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Heyman even does turn on Brock what can he do to keep Brock down for a three count?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns looked such a pussy, all Brock had to do was stand up, and he owned the room.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Michael Cole just spoiled Mania. Not that we are surprised.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I could listen to Heyman reading a bottle of shampoo. Dude is so great in promo's, Reigns really should become a Paul Heyman guy.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Is that footage the actual blizzard? Looks like everyday in Minnesota winters.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*If this was Reigns 'unscripted' and the best he can offer, then he's less prepared and ready than I previously believed.*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

That interaction that Brock and Roman had was how they should've done Brock and Cena not that corny bullshit promos that cena did.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

That was great


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

WHERE IS CHRISSLEY KNOWS BEST ??????????!?!?!?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

That was pretty bad ass. Got me excited.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

oh well, there not budging it seems


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This could be a very brutal Road to Wrestlemania if this is the focal point and WWE gets lazy with HHH/Sting and Taker/Wyatt. Multiple months of a Reigns centric show without a strong supporting cast would be brutal.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Reigns looked like a complete joke, I usually can buy anything in wrestling but I can not buy this goof beating Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Unscripted Reigns :tucky
> 
> Praise Jesus, they freed him :drose*


He did that!

This snowstorm forcing RAW to cancel their plans was a blessing in disguise. I loved everything about that segment. Heyman set that shit up perfect.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

retention28 said:


> There is no way Reigns could beat Brock after what Brock did last night..
> This is such a pathetic show tonight. Everyone pushes Reigns and tries to get everyone to like him. The family angle is grasping at straws.


If Reigns can't beat him, what the hell did you think Daniel Bryan was going to do if he faced Lesnar. 

Stir up a Yes chant so strong that it would send Brock fleeing from the arena? :yes


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

Rafa is down a set, fuck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Time to watch WWE Network to see taker getting ambulanced away


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

IDONTSHIV said:


> No Mania for me. not a chance in the world.


The older stuff and behind the scenes stuff makes the Network to hard to cancel for me.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Reigns fucking sucks.

Heyman was pretty great though.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen, your Wrestlemania main event :jordan5

Inb4 Reigns marks say this was awesome. OH WAI-


----------



## superscfcWWE (Jul 26, 2011)

can't believe Reigns will go over Lesnar


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't get why people are disappointed in Bryan. Do you really think they'd let him shoot? And what would his material be? "I lost clean at the RR because of the WWE doesn't want me to be champion?" He'd have to break kayfabe to have any ammo and no way WWE is going to let him do that.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Reigns looked like a complete joke, I usually can buy anything in wrestling but I can not buy this goof beating Brock Lesnar.


But let me guess...you could buy Bryan beating Brock?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

THANOS said:


> Guys that bryan interview made me lose respect for him, can't believe I said that, but it did.


Why, for doing the job he was paid to do? For doing a scripted taped interview?

Not like it would have aired if he refused. Bet you wouldn't refuse to do your job if somebody else got promoted.

You make it seem like he has a choice in these kinds of things if he wants to keep his job. He's not going to quit like CM Punk did, he'll suck it up as much as possible to keep doing what he loves on the biggest platform.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Heyman's part was awesome. Reigns was about as bad as he could be. Good lines but he kept taking random pauses which took me out of it, which only works when in front of a crowd. It also was only a few lines (thankfully). Can't even comment on Lesnar since he said even less.

Heyman tried and is doing as well as he can selling us on this Reigns/Lesnar match, but it needs to be changed. I don't care how they do it. Have Bryan claim he never lost the title, Orton claim he never got his rematch, Ziggler for his big win at SVS he thinks should be in the title match, Ambrose being crazy and causing havoc in an attempt to get in the match, whatever. Just something to save this main event.


----------



## jbhutto (Sep 9, 2014)

They should handle more promos like that. The less Reigns talks, the better. Just let Brock look intimidating ( ie his default look ) and spit 1-liners from time to time.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Reigns looked like a complete joke, I usually can buy anything in wrestling but I can not buy this goof beating Brock Lesnar.


Not even with Heyman turning on Brock?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Olivia Pope said:


> He did that!
> 
> This snowstorm forcing RAW to cancel their plans was a blessing in disguise. I loved everything about that segment. Heyman set that shit up perfect.


*Heyman was GREAT! The family tree story, putting over Reigns, then putting over Lesnar to bring it all together. Reigns held his own and all Brock had to do was stand up. Excellent segment. I'm hype for this :high5.*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

For you haters who don't respect Roman Reigns..............you will.........


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Promo style was great,Intense and serious.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Reigns looked like a complete joke, I usually can buy anything in wrestling but I can not buy this goof beating Brock Lesnar.


The only person I see who can beat Brock Lesnar, is....





GOLDBERG. 






:reigns is vying to be GOLDBERG 2.0. 


it's going to take some training, perhaps an angle where Reigns gets Goldberg as his manager to raise the build-up to Reigns and Brock's WM match. :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*This proved to me, without a doubt, that Reigns is just not ready. He could be someday, but today is not that day. I hope he surprises me and we see immense growth in the next two months, but that was just...lackluster, disappointing, and mediocre. 

I want to like him. I want to support him, but he is not giving me a reason to.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank God for Paul Heyman, I don't even want to think about what the WM build would be without him involved.

Though still think the match will be Lesnar/Goldberg part 2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Prayer Police said:


> For you haters who don't respect Roman Reigns..............you will.........


lolnotgoingtohappen


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Nah, I'm too busy hating my life.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Heyman was awesome, the other two were pretty bad though. I actually think I prefered Reigns' earlier promo than the generic "I'm gonna beat you at Wrestlemania... for the title... you know it... I know it..." bleh. 

The show was, eh. I actually applaud them for the "show must go on" attitude. They did the best that could be expected given the circumstances.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heyman was so good I am watching it again.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

When Brock and Reigns shook hands at the hand and stared at each other. I believed it. It felt like a beginning of real MMA fight. There wasn't a corny storyline just a challenger and champion. It's all about the belt.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Heyman is going to sell this match like no other and so many people will eat it up


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm surprised they actually went overtime on a pure filler show.


----------



## abrown83 (Jan 28, 2008)

They could have taken about 25 takes to get the perfect one between Lesnar and Reigns. Put it in front of a crowd and see what happens.

All we learned was Heyman is still the GOAT.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Going to be a lot of very very short Raw reviews on Youtube tonight.

My Raw Review Jan 26, 2015
Cole talked.. blah
Match replay.. Liked
Rollins talked.. Liked
Lesnar talked.. Liked
Rumble replay.. Yawn
Reigns talked.. didn't look strong
Announcement of Rusev burial incomming..








Bryan talked.. Sad
Ambrose roams in at random. Liked
Lesnar and Reigns interview.. Liked

My complete Raw review of 1-26-15


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I was expecting something better than the "I'm going to beat you/respect" stuff. Seen it a million times and it's not like either of them can do anything special on the mic to spicen it up. Tough sell for a WM main event. Gonna be bad.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The only person believable t beat Lesnar besides Cena at this point is Rusev. This mania match better not mainevent or could be one of the worst in history. Well we could still hope for a Rollins cash in.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

funnyfaces1 said:


> Michael Cole just spoiled Mania. Not that we are surprised.



His commentary spoils every Mania. And let's not forget his match that one year.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Even Cicero couldn't sell it to anyone else than 8 years olds. Heyman, as talented as he is, is being asked way too much.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Great, 2 fucking months of Reigns bitches bleating on about how nice his hair is. 


Save_us.Anybody


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Announcement of Rusev burial incomming..


*I sincerely hope you weren't surprised by this news :drake1*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Brock looked bored.:grin2:


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

That was an alright ending.

Reigns doesn't deserve to win and if he wins I hope Rollins cashes in and wins.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So basically Heyman has to sell WM for us? :ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

When Brock stood up my feed froze and I flinched.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zayniac said:


> Brock looked bored.:grin2:


When it's Reigns, it bores.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

For all those saying Reigns isnt believable in that role....well who the hell else is?

Bryan? Ziggler? Ambrose? Mizdow? Rollins?

Haha...get a grip.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

hope seth cashes in to end mania so bad if there going with this match.

even if roman just beats lesnar. 

heyman comes in the ring shakes romans hand but romans so gassed barely can stand then heyman points to the titantron and seths music hits.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ultimate warrior on WWE24 giving me the feels...


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Guys that bryan interview made me lose respect for him, can't believe I said that, but it did.




You just can't win. If you leave because you're fed up with all the bullshit, people call you an asshole. If you bend over everytime the company wants to fu*k you, they lose respect for you...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Renee in that see through blouse.


You guys must be watching too much of men wrestling if you think Renee is anything better than average looking.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> That was an alright ending.
> 
> Reigns doesn't deserve to win and if he wins *I hope Rollins cashes in and wins.*


I thought about that and with Roman going heel that would make Rollins a super face instantly. I would like it but I don't know about WWE's creative team.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> So basically Heyman has to sell WM for us? :ti


Well, if anyone can do it, it'd be Heyman. Though... even I'm skeptical of the idea. The better question is how the crowd is going to react to Ramen if he comes out Smackdown or Raw. It might be a little mix-ish, though nothing John Cena tier. I'd say he'd be boo'd more than cheered. Like a 70-30 ratio.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I sincerely hope you weren't surprised by this news :drake1*


Not at all surprised, but that doesn't mean I'm any less aggravated about it. It's just another damn waste of talent..


----------



## retention28 (Jan 26, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> If Reigns can't beat him, what the hell did you think Daniel Bryan was going to do if he faced Lesnar.
> 
> Stir up a Yes chant so strong that it would send Brock fleeing from the arena? :yes


Yeah, I do agree with that. Bryan wouldn't either. 
I have no attachment to either one of these guys. Just a casual viewer here.

I don't even know who should be able to beat Brock at this point lol.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

does anyone know if the live smackdown will be on SKY?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

antdvda said:


> For all those saying Reigns isnt believable in that role....well who the hell else is?
> 
> Bryan? Ziggler? Ambrose? Mizdow? Rollins?



Yeah, pretty much everyone on that list. "Believable" is supposed to be another word for "talented". That what we're errr... kind of missing here.


edit : At this point, Lesnar just can't be beat kayfabe in a pure physical contest. However, they could easily play the "smart and fast" card on pretty much a lot of guys on the roster, or even the "freaking going berserk" one on someone like Ambrose.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Is Memphis a smark city? If they are I hope they shit all over the Rusev/Cena. Plus Reigns of course


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Bryan would have been so out of place in that segment with Brock


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> i honestly think i'm taking that break that i was going back and forth on. tonight just proved that the WWE have no intention to change their BS ways.


Same thing, no point sticking around or contributing money towards THAT main event.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

antdvda said:


> For all those saying Reigns isnt believable in that role....well who the hell else is?
> 
> Bryan? Ziggler? Ambrose? Mizdow? Rollins?
> 
> Haha...get a grip.


So, because no one else is, Reigns is? Pretty sure that's a fallacy.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Heyman couldn't keep ECW alive, but he had a good run, keeping this Reigns/Lesnar feud interesting is going to be a harder job for Heyman, but like with ECW, tonight he at least got off to a good start


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Is Rusev really that believable to beat Lesnar though? How tall is that guy? 6 feet? Plus he just got tossed out by Reigns after hiding under the ring during that Rumble match. I know that Rusevs been booked strong but I honestly can believe that Reigns can beat Lesnar before Rusev.

Who is the next choice? Bryan? Is it even believable for it to happen after Lesnar fought back and won with a rib injury at the PPV? The same Bryan by the way that came back from an injury that i'm not even sure that he has fully recovered from and yet if he faced Lesnar he could get tossed around even worse than Cena did.

Another words the WWE put themselves in a corner by allowing Lesnar to become so strong. It has to be Roman at this point. I do agree that Romans not ready but they have no choice. 

Anyway, I thought that the situation with RAW tonight was a blessing for Reigns because it kept him from possibly getting boo'd and allowed him to speak out. I felt that he did pretty decent (not great, but decent) and him mentioning his family isn't a stretch or desperation move.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

Stone Hot said:


> Bryan would have been so out of place in that segment with Brock


yeah, its so much better vs kane in a casket match


----------



## Warlock (Feb 20, 2013)

Brock with injured/broken ribs + spear = new champ. Belee dat.

Hopefully a rollins cash in afterwards.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

epbbi said:


> You guys must be watching too much of men wrestling if you think Renee is anything better than average looking.


:Out


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So Reigns interview was Family, family and a lil more family :eagle


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Heyman couldn't keep ECW alive, but he had a good run, keeping this Reigns/Lesnar feud interesting is going to be a harder job for Heyman, but like with ECW, tonight he at least got off to a good start


I think he'll turn on Brock and join Roman.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Same thing, no point sticking around or contributing money towards THAT main event.


it's not just the main event for me, it's the WWE philosophy being incredibly screwed up. they just used bryan like a tool and he went along to preserve his job. it's insane to me and it's getting me completely disinterested in the product now. i don't even care what people think of me, they can move on from this and turn the blind eye like it isn't a big deal, but i sure as hell won't. if yesterday was a middle finger, then tonight was a straight up spit in the face.

i'm not a masoshist. happy for anyone that don't care enough about bryan and or are satisfied about the direction. wish i could say the same but i can't.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

That ending was so cringe inducing...

Literally felt like something out of a bad movie. Roman sure does have a fascinating and amazing family, but if they think some nostalgia for older legends is going to suddenly make people suddenly get interested in this, and not get completely outshined by Daniel Bryan then their gonna have issues on their hands.

Reigns did nothing at all to make me have reason to be excited to see him, whatsoever. 

Lesnar looked very bored, and generally out of his element not being to just wreck people, and have to shake hands and all that lame shit.

It was a painfully awkward situation for everyone involved in the first place, having a friendly little meeting in an office somewhere but add in Reigns very very average work on the mic here, and how forced this entire Road to WM is going, I honestly would have just scrapped this segment and saved their encounter for an actual show.

I'm pulling for Reigns cause now, it's too late, they HAVE to make it work somehow, but if they come out with some flat, lame ass shit like this in front of a live crowd, it's gonna be Batista all over again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I didn't watch Raw tonight, but I checked out Reigns promo from earlier in the show. Reading the comments in this thread, I thought it was another awkward Roman Reigns promo, but after watching it, I don't think he did a bad job at all. He could've done without the learning how to swim story (although that's better than him telling Jack and the Beanstalk), but he seemed a lot more natural in the interview.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> I'm certain if this was 1998, you would be saying the same thing about The Rock.


Are you implying in any way, that Roman Reigns goofy facial expressions are anywhere close to the People's eyebrow, or anything else the most electrifying man in sports entertainment did in his heyday? If so, that goes beyond trolling, and right smack in the middle of sheer moronic sensationalism.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Reigns marks are the fucking worst, wow, he said one word right, it's time to celebrate.


And i thought Swagger marks were delusional.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it's not just the main event for me, it's the WWE philosophy being incredibly screwed up. they just used bryan like a tool and he went along to preserve his job. it's insane to me and it's getting me completely disinterested in the product now. i don't even care what people think of me, they can move on from this and turn the blind eye like it isn't a big deal, but i sure as hell won't. if yesterday was a middle finger, then tonight was a straight up spit in the face.
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not a masoshist. happy for anyone that don't care enough about bryan and or are satisfied about the direction. wish i could say the same but i can't.



I am not upset to the point you are OP, but I definitely get where you are coming from being dissatisfied 

Thing is this year's RTWM wasn't that hard to figure out for the WWE once Bryan came back... 

Bryan wins the Rumble
Reigns looks really strong again in the rumble but gets dirty eliminated by Rusev
Reigns conquers Rusev at WM and gets his push towards WM next year.

No backlash, no #cancelwwenetwork , no damage control Raw

Hell even if they wanted to do Reigns/Lesnar, they could've had Lesnar drop the title to Rollins or Cena at RR

But Vince McMahon has to be "right"


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Were people really expecting Bryan to go out there and so some kind of worked shoot? He certainly wasn't just going to go out there and do a full-out shoot... not even Punk did that. Bryan will be a good little soldier and do as he's told, and that's the way he's always struck me. He's just a super nice guy who will gladly accept whatever WWE throws at him. Sadly, another guy I mark for in Sandow is obviously the same way. He's been taking chicken shit and turning it into chicken salad since he arrived in WWE, but it's never enough. These are guys who are not going to force WWE's hand, only we the fans can do that. 

Reigns also strikes me as a very laid back, no attitude person who would gladly accept whatever booking WWE gave him. I don't think he'd pull a Mizdow and turn shit into gold, but of course the difference between him and guys like Bryan and Sandow is WWE is on his side. In fact, outside of Cena he's the only guy WWE (and by WWE, I mean Vince which is all that matters) is really siding with. I think HHH is doing his best to keep Rollins and Ambrose afloat, Bryan is Bryan, Sandow while very over is still in a comedy gimmick and still not credible in any way and Ziggler is like a Bryan-lite where WWE needs to keep him on the show as he's one of the most over guys on the roster (but not over enough to force WWE to push him into a title reign).


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Were people really expecting Bryan to go out there and so some kind of worked shoot? He certainly wasn't just going to go out there and do a full-out shoot... not even Punk did that. Bryan will be a good little soldier and do as he's told, and that's the way he's always struck me. He's just a super nice guy who will gladly accept whatever WWE throws at him. Sadly, another guy I mark for in Sandow is obviously the same way. He's been taking chicken shit and turning it into chicken salad since he arrived in WWE, but it's never enough. These are guys who are not going to force WWE's hand, only we the fans can do that.
> 
> Reigns also strikes me as a very laid back, no attitude person who would gladly accept whatever booking WWE gave him. I don't think he'd pull a Mizdow and turn shit into gold, but of course the difference between him and guys like Bryan and Sandow is WWE is on his side. In fact, outside of Cena he's the only guy WWE (and by WWE, I mean Vince which is all that matters) is really siding with. I think HHH is doing his best to keep Rollins and Ambrose afloat, Bryan is Bryan, Sandow while very over is still in a comedy gimmick and still not credible in any way and Ziggler is like a Bryan-lite where WWE needs to keep him on the show as he's one of the most over guys on the roster (but not over enough to force WWE to push him into a title reign).


Nobody outdoes Mizdow!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Reigns marks are the fucking worst, wow, he said one word right, it's time to celebrate.
> 
> 
> And i thought Swagger marks were delusional.


So it's now wrong to say anything positively about Roman Reigns?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it's not just the main event for me, it's the WWE philosophy being incredibly screwed up. they just used bryan like a tool and he went along to preserve his job. it's insane to me and it's getting me completely disinterested in the product now. i don't even care what people think of me, they can move on from this and turn the blind eye like it isn't a big deal, but i sure as hell won't. if yesterday was a middle finger, then tonight was a straight up spit in the face.
> 
> i'm not a masoshist. happy for anyone that don't care enough about bryan and or are satisfied about the direction. wish i could say the same but i can't.


Couldn't agree more . The only silver lining is the fact that apparently the Network lost 50,000 subs last night and the stock price dropped 5%. So if this keeps up, maybe, just maybe, Vince will finally smarten up and change his philosophy.

I suppose Bryan mentioning Lesnar and coming for his title after beating Kane is a good sign as well.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Arcade said:


> So it's now wrong to say anything positively about Roman Reigns?


If you like Reigns, you hate wrestling.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Arcade said:


> So it's now wrong to say anything positively about Roman Reigns?


That is not allowed around these parts...


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Stone Hot said:


> yea 15 time world champ


That will go down as the least popular babyface multi time world champ in history of wrestling. That stayed in that spot, not because it's what the fans wanted, but what Vince and the company wanted, despite a loud vocal majority screaming please no more or Cena Sucks, however you want to look at it.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Like Bryan said, the people have the power.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

I hated the WAY things went down in the RR... But I enjoyed the interviews tonight. Brock Lesnar us the truth. I wish I had the chance to watch him in every WWE show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> If you like Reigns, you hate wrestling.


What a very illogical statement. I guess to be a "real" wrestling fan, you can only root for guys that are largely supported by the people on this forum. Not everyone are gonna hate the wrestlers you hate or support the wrestlers you like.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Couldn't agree more . The only silver lining is the fact the apparently the Network lost 50,000 subs last night and the stock price dropped 5%. So if this keeps up, maybe, just maybe, Vince will finally smarten up and change his philosophy.
> 
> I suppose Bryan mentioning Lesnar and coming for his title after beating Kane is a good sign as well.


it probably won't change much in the end. fans will get bored and move on, the reigns/heyman/lesnar segment is already getting praised on twitter by a fair number of fans. not to take away from the segment, but i'm too pissed to celebrate anything following those horrible bullet points they fed bryan tonight. i can't sit back and accept the WWE screwing their fans over and having their way in the end.

the only thing that will force vince to change is if people stop watching, stop going to the shows, stop buying merch and ignore the network. not just threaten to unsubscribe, but actually doing so. those 50 000 that apparently unsubbed, how much do you wanna bet that at least half of those will resubscribe before the next PPV?


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

epbbi said:


> You guys must be watching too much of men wrestling if you think Renee is anything better than average looking.


You must be gay.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Arcade said:


> What a very illogical statement. I guess to be a "real" wrestling fan, you can only root for guys that are largely supported by the people on this forum. Not everyone are gonna hate the wrestlers you hate or support the wrestlers you like.


Reigns is the antithesis of what professional wrestling is about, hence why if you like him, you hate wrestling, much like if you like Cena then you hate wrestling


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Reigns is the antithesis of what professional wrestling is about, hence why if you like him, you hate wrestling, much like if you like Cena then you hate wrestling


Another unproven and inaccurate statement, with Reigns being the "antithesis" of wrestling. As I stated before, not everyone is going to share the same opinions as you for every wrestling, and just because you dislike Reigns doesn't mean that everyone who likes him must hate wrestling.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SVETV988_fan said:


> it probably won't change much in the end. fans will get bored and move on, the reigns/heyman/lesnar segment is already getting praised on twitter by a fair number of fans. not to take away from the segment, but i'm too pissed to celebrate anything following those horrible bullet points they fed bryan tonight. i can't sit back and accept the WWE screwing their fans over and having their way in the end.
> 
> the only thing that will force vince to change is if people stop watching, stop going to the shows, stop buying merch and ignore the network. not just threaten to unsubscribe, but actually doing so. *those 50 000 that apparently unsubbed, how much do you wanna bet that at least half of those will resubscribe before the next PPV?*


Well we can only hope the number continues to rise and fans don't subscribe until Bryan gets a fair shake and feud suitable of the most over man in the company.

Hell, even Cena/Bryan would suffice, pending that we finally see the turn, and Bryan wins to cause it. I'd love to see Rollins/Bryan as well, but I'm not sure they'll get the spotlight and match time they deserve.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

So pissed that they used Bryan to try to rally support for Reigns. The WWE are sickening the last few years


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

King-of-the-World said:


> So pissed that they used Bryan to try to rally support for Reigns. The WWE are sickening the last few years


Yes but I'm legit pissed at Bryan too, for agreeing. 

This man has so much stroke it's unbelievable, he has to, right? He could easily say no.

Too laid back for his own fans good, is Bryan.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

King-of-the-World said:


> So pissed that they used Bryan to try to rally support for Reigns. The WWE are sickening the last few years


What? Didn't Bryan literally say he was pissed off about Reigns winning and that himself vs Lesnar would be a much more interesting match? What show were you watching?


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Daemon_Rising said:


> Yes but I'm legit pissed at Bryan too, for agreeing.
> 
> This man has so much stroke it's unbelievable, he has to, right? He could easily say no.
> 
> Too laid back for his own fans good, is Bryan.


I definitely agree with you, but i'm sure he's also acutely aware that the WWE would be more than happy to bury him if he gives them the slightest opportunity or excuse  And, yes, the fans would rage, but we all know how many fucks the WWE give about that..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Bryan promo was laced with some real anger at times it seemed... I think he is getting a little fed up that the guys that have busted their ass for years aren't treated right. And then that final segment... holy fuck the moment Heyman stopped talking it died. We are literally having to hope Heyman has the fucking stamina of Atlas carrying this fuckign thing on his shoulders because he is the ONLY part of it that is building anything.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nothing trended tonight, in case anyone wondering (first time in like forever). #CancelWWENetwork did trend in the USA in the 1st and 2nd hour.

In case anyone was wondering.


Edit: #CancelWWENetwork did trend worldwide, sorry.


--


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

how do you people actually watch a cancelled raw? LMAO


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I think Ryback vs Rusev after their SD match for Ryback to qualify for the RR, and their encounter at the Rumble itself would be a more organic and interesting feud right now then what they have set up with Cena. A interrupted interview segment is a pretty lame lay to start a feud, that's some straight from the Rock n Wrestling Era way to start a angle. Which isn't necessary because they already have the intriguing organically conceived feud between Ryback and Rusev brewing.

But what else is new with the WWE.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Maybe they'll add Rollins to the main event at WM31, that was a really good interview from him, he might be able to salvage that main event. Have Reigns beat Brock, then when he's celebrating have Rollins who was already in the match, attack him with the briefcase and cash in, winning the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. That would send the fans home happy, and start a program between Rollins & Reigns in the process.

That is of course if Lesnar doesn't re-sign with WWE, he he does re-sign he should steamroll Reigns too, just like he did Cena & Rollins.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

GOD said:


> how do you people actually watch a cancelled raw? LMAO


Because cancelled is wrong, and has been wrong the whole time..
It was reformatted.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

x78 said:


> What? Didn't Bryan literally say he was pissed off about Reigns winning and that himself vs Lesnar would be a much more interesting match? What show were you watching?


I heard that too, but most weren't going to be happy unless Bryan went full shoot on Reigns and Vince. I can understand where they are coming from, but in reality Bryan did say he was pissed Reigns won, and that himself and Lesnar would be a much better main event.

Off-topic: Would somebody tell me what these points are for underneath the post count? Do you do something with them?


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

My fucking cable cut out today so Raw didn't record for me.

I know it got cancelled but did anything major happen? That is of importance?


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

To anyone who watched the Rumble match at the PPV and on RAW, did the RAW version edit out any of the crowd?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

antdvda said:


> But let me guess...you could buy Bryan beating Brock?


Why yes I would, he's a credible threat, talented on the mic; and an actual star.



Zayniac said:


> Not even with Heyman turning on Brock?


No I just can't, and I can't buy Heyman turning on _Brock Lesnar_ for Roman Reigns of all people.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bryan would be squashed if he fought Brock and everyone knows it. You know how he did it to Cena at Summerslam last year? How worse would it have been for Bryan had original plans fell through?

Bryan isn't wrestling for the title this year at Mania. He already did last year and had his moment. They won't do it again.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

To me the main reason that they don´t do Lesnar/Bryan is that Lesnar works stiff, has a temper, is much heavier than Bryan and Bryan has a bad neck. They just don´t want to risk a severe injury. They´ll put Bryan with a safe worker. That still doesn´t excuse the crappy overall Rumble booking.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> To anyone who watched the Rumble match at the PPV and on RAW, did the RAW version edit out any of the crowd?


The version of the Raw they showed in England last night was edited a lot.You could barely ear any boos yet when i watched the Rumble live all i could ear was booing
Pretty convincing as well as i got a txt of my pal who is a big Reigns mark who watched Raw and claims that i made it all up when i told him the crowd reaction at the Rumble

Not only is Vince killing my love for the Wwe but he is also causing me problems in my personal life and making me look like a liar to long time friends as well .The lousy bastard he is :grin2:


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> The Bryan promo was laced with some real anger at times it seemed... I think he is getting a little fed up that the guys that have busted their ass for years aren't treated right. And then that final segment... holy fuck the moment Heyman stopped talking it died. We are literally having to hope Heyman has the fucking stamina of Atlas carrying this fuckign thing on his shoulders because he is the ONLY part of it that is building anything.


He would only be pissed if he never got the opportunity to get that belt again but quite honestly there is something called all the remaining time after mania where he can get the belt. Nothing is written in stone.

If anything heyman is the king of promos. It was so good it made up for the lack of real raw not to mentioning how awesome he was...Lesnar did his job best to his ability...Roman needs to step up big time since next time he'll be facing what its like to be Batista last year...presumabaly.

Also yes hence the reason wwe hired him and pay him money...to build stories for his client and whomever hes facing...so far phenomenal work.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Just finally watched the show to see how the interviews went.

Rollins has won me over again, plain and simple the guy is a fucking talent and a half and if he continues to get good treatment he has a very long and fruitful career ahead, his mic skills have improved out of sight.

More importantly, that Bryan interview was fucking awesome. You could sense how disappointed he was with how this shit is going down AGAIN. I sensed as though he has had enough of seeing people like him and the fact he mentioned Ziggler and Ambrose too makes it all the more special get treated like shit yet bust their ass week in week out to get no where with it is starting to weigh a toll on Bryan. The fact he mentioned those guys like I said is a big deal for me cause he himself knows what the fans want, yet his so humble about it all and is happily being dragged through the mud for it. These guy are so talented yet wasted so much. His little jab at Reigns being fed by the WWE was gold, he hit the nail on the head there.

Reigns and Lesnar, mehh to me. I hope Lesnar destroys him even though we all know it isn't happening. Heyman hyped it as much as he could and did a good job of it but honestly how good is it gonna be with Reigns involved. I'll admit he was a lot better talking tonight, but his already on a collision course with the fans and that doesn't end well usually.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll just watch for the interviews then. Are they all at the end, or do I need to FF through the Rumble parts?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> I'll just watch for the interviews then. Are they all at the end, or do I need to FF through the Rumble parts?



They are mostly after The Rumble. There is a Seth intv and Brock interaction after the Triple threat.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

King-of-the-World said:


> So pissed that they used Bryan to try to rally support for Reigns. The WWE are sickening the last few years


Bryan outright called Reigns out. He said "Yeah I lost, but then again, I didn't have The Rock covering my ass, and I didn't have the WWE feeding me my entire career"


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

When Reigns and Brock stared down, I just laughed and was like :Wat?


I'm sure the 5 year olds thought it was badass though.

:ha


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Heyman could sell you the glasses you're wearing on your face so I'm not surprised the final segment had positive reviews, thank GAWD for Heyman.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Berlino said:


> The version of the Raw they showed in England last night was edited a lot.You could barely ear any boos yet when i watched the Rumble live all i could ear was booing
> Pretty convincing as well as i got a txt of my pal who is a big Reigns mark who watched Raw and claims that i made it all up when i told him the crowd reaction at the Rumble
> 
> Not only is Vince killing my love for the Wwe but he is also causing me problems in my personal life and making me look like a liar to long time friends as well .The lousy bastard he is :grin2:







Show him this video. The only cheers are from the women, because we all know how they love themselves some muscle


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

I think WWE may have discovered a new format for a new tv show

I loved the sit down interviews- it helped us learn more about the wrestlers instead of stupid zipity do dah promos


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

WWE need to do more interviews in the back like that without crowd noise.

If Roman Reigns had done a bunch of interviews like that instead of 

SUFFERIN SUCCOTASH SONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

then I think he wouldn't have got anything close to the reaction he got at the Rumble

Was a nice refreshing change seeing segments like this, thank you Snow


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, it was surprisingly very well done. It made it seem more believable for sure. 

I have been saying it for years. Less clown show, carnival nonsense and something more seemingly reality-based and serious. Half of those reality shows are bullshit anyway, so why not?


----------



## rritf (Jan 15, 2015)

BTW, this was posted by Dave Meltzer today:



> It seemed that it reigned snow so much over Connecticut, a goat and his goatherders were buried. Story broken by what seems to be a irish news reporter.
> 
> More to come.


No idea what to make of it.

Anyways, honestly, I was disappointed. Vince had a lot of options

1: Air NXT/WWE from Florida
2: Make a temporary ring (covered and heated of course) outside HQ and do interviews mixed with empty arena matches. We haven't had those in a LONG TIME.

Obvious 1 is WAY better.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*My favourite bits were;

1. Rollin's small segment with Brock where he knocks over the chair, I felt real tension & holy shit from that. The WWE needs more of this altercation.

2. The ending to the Reigns interview, "Unlike him, I don't respect you" .. "But you will"; that was great.*


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

it was s good raw...funniest moment: Ambrose's interview.... he's a genius!


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Old School Icons said:


> WWE need to do more interviews in the back like that without crowd noise.
> 
> If Roman Reigns had done a bunch of interviews like that instead of
> 
> ...


it's doing promos with training wheels on. even lesnar does those pre-taped backstage interviews very well. it's a way for wrestlers who suck at live promos to look good at a promo.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I'd rather see a few more of those than a 30 minute authority promo to open RAW every week


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm waiting for the day I hear a crowd chanting 'LET'S GO CENA!, ROMAN SUCKS!' or maybe even CENA SUCKS!, ROMAN SUCKS!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The way Raw went down may have been the best thing to happen to WWE.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What's the more compelling storyline?

A.) The small, technically sound journeyman who despite all of the odds being stacked against him, ascended to the top of the mountain and won the title in the biggest show of the year, only to have his reign cut short by a near career ending injury. He goes through a grueling surgery and rehab schedule to make it back and keep living out his dream. The weight of knowing he let the fans down burning his soul every second of every day. He fights through endless pain and uncertainty, his devotion never wavering. He makes it back to live out his dream. He fights through it all to prove to himself and all of the naysayers he still has it. He can still win the big one. The problem is, he came back and the most unstoppable, destructive force in the history of wrestling is now standing directly in his path. Outsized by a man with superior technique, fighting with a body that may not hold up, the only thing he has on his side is his heart, his courage....and the fans that he fights for. Can he do it? Can he overcome the odds? 

or

B.) The pretty guy whose entire family are former WWE employees, whose cousin is the biggest star in the history of the business, the guy who has been handed everything to him in his career wrestling (punching) Brock Lesnar in a match nobody asked for.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Heyman was awesome, the other two were pretty bad though. I actually think I prefered Reigns' earlier promo than the generic "I'm gonna beat you at Wrestlemania... for the title... you know it... I know it..." bleh.
> 
> The show was, eh. I actually applaud them for the "show must go on" attitude. They did the best that could be expected given the circumstances.


I actually didn't mind Reigns just keeping it generic.
Sometimes just keeping it simple and to the point is best.
At least he wasn't cheesing it up making duck faces and talking about leaping over buildings. 

All Reigns' haters couldn't get past their dislike of the guy to just enjoy the moment of the tense sit down interview. 

This RAW (aside from the Rumble clips which I already saw on The Network ) was way better than it should've been. The Michael Cole, sit down interview format was awesome (as usual) and brought something fresh to RAW that's been lacking for quite some time.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ManiacMichaelMyers said:


> I actually didn't mind Reigns just keeping it generic.
> Sometimes just keeping it simple and to the point is best.
> At least he wasn't cheesing it up making duck faces and talking about leaping over buildings.
> 
> ...


Well generic isn't bad, it's just... you know... not really good either. Just generic. I thought his earlier family promo, while not greater or anything, was better to be honest.

I liked the little thing they had going on with Ambrose much more, actually was hoping they'd do more things like that with everyone all night. That was the highlight of the show for me.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns was definitely improved last night on Raw no doubt, but I just can't buy this shit there selling me here.

Not even Heyman got me into it and that's no joke.


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Well generic isn't bad, it's just... you know... not really good either. Just generic. I thought his earlier family promo, while not greater or anything, was better to be honest.
> 
> *I liked the little thing they had going on with Ambrose much more,* actually was hoping they'd do more things like that with everyone all night. That was the highlight of the show for me.


I liked Ambrose's clip too! ositivity


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

How about not getting an Authority twenty minute promo for a change this week.

:drose


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I loved Ambrose's story of how he walked to the building and nearly got into a fight with someone random


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Simply Flawless said:


> I loved Ambrose's story of how he walked to the building and nearly got into a fight with someone random


And almost lost a finger. :grin2:


----------



## looter (Jan 27, 2015)

Damn long boring triple h segment


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Curtis being added to the main event!? :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The show Monday with no wrestling may have been better than SmackDown.


----------

